# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ..:: تجربة في حياتي::..(خيي عماد علي .. تفضل)

## fatemah

الســلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ

..:: تجربة في حياتي ::..


حياتنا مليئة بالأحداث الشيقة والممتعة .. نتذكرها بين لحظة وأخرى .. بعضها مفرح وبعضها محزن .. وبعضها شاق وصعب .. لدرجة أننا نشعر باننا لن نستطيع تجاوزه .. لكن قليل من الخبرة بالإضافة إلى مساعدة الآخرين .. نتوصل للحل المناسب .. ومن ثم نكمل مسيرة الحياة ..

من خلال هذه الصفحات سيتم توجيه دعوة لأحد الأعضاء .. يخبرنا عن تجربة في حياته ( في البيت - العمل - .... لكم حرية الإختيار ) .. كان لها أثر كبير في نفسه .. كيف تجاوزها .. كيف كان يفكر في تلك اللحظات؟ .. هل إستعان باحد آخر ؟.. وهكذا ..


ملاحظات :
 * العضو الذي تتم دعوته إن كان يرى حرج من أن يضع لنا إحدى تجاربه أو أحد المواقف التي مر بها يستطيع الإعتذار حتى يتم إختيار شخص آخر غيره ..
* يستطيع العضو وضع أكثر من تجربة إذا كان يرى بأنها مهمة وقد يمر بها غيره في أحد الأيام ..
* الغاية من هذا الموضوع الإستفادة من التجارب الشخصية ومساعدة الآخرين لو تعرضوا لنفس التجربة ..
* نتمنى إلتزام المصداقية من قِبل الجميع ..
* بعد حضور العضو وكتابته لتجربة من تجاربه يختار هو الشخص الذي يليه ويوجه له دعوة بنفس الطريقة التي تمت دعوته ..

*****




الإختيار الأول وقع على الأخ الفاضل 
شبكة الناصرة 
ننتظر قدومهـ ليتحفنا بما لديهـ 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*أختي الغالية فاطمة...*
*فكرة رووووووووووووووعة جداً منكِ أخيه...*
*ماشاء الله عليك..*
*بسميّك أم الأفكار الحلوة..ههههه*
*باعتقادي الجميع سيستفيد من تجارب الآخرين...اتمنى ذلك..*
*بانتظار أخونا شبكة الناصرة...*
*موفقين إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مررررررررررررهـ رووعهـ الفكره عجبتني ...* 

*يســلموووو فطومهـ على ـآ الفكرهـ الحلووهـ ...* 

*بآنتظآر أخونآ شكبهـ ...* 

*تح ـــيآآتوو ...* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه اختي الكريمة ..

موضوع رائع جدا ً ..

ولكن ،،المعذره كان ودي اشارك فيه اللحين ...

ربما لاحقنا ... هاليومين جداً مشغول ..

تعرفي توي حل مشكلة الاغلاق وجالس اراقب السيرفر ..

وغيرها من الامور اللازمه ..

اختاري احد ثاني ..

تقبلي اعتذاري ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## عنيده

موووضوع جد حلوو .. 


اتمنى زياده التفاعل .. 


والله يعطيج الف عافيه خيوو .. 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ 
بسبب تعذر اخي شبكة الناصرة 
اختار الأخت أميرة المرح 
وتسلمووو ع التفاعل والمرور الرائع وان شاء الله يتم النظر الى تجاربكمـ 
اميرة المرح : إذا كتبتي التجربهـ اختاري احد الاعضاء لنا ^_^ ودمتي بسلام 

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

_فكرة حلوووووووة_ 
 
_الله يعطيك العافية_ 


_ودمتِ بتوفيق المولى_

----------


## كبرياء

*هلآ ومليون مرآآحب ..* 

*الظآآهر أميروهـ نآآيمه عن الموضوع ..* 

*جآآري أستدعآئهآ هع ..* 

*يعطيكم ربي ألف عآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننحـرم منكم...* 

*تح ـــيآآتووو* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكـــــــــــم ورحمــــــــة الله وبركــــــــاته*

*يسلموووو فطووووم ع الفكرهـ الورعهـ* 

*ماانحـــــــــرم جديدك وبأنتظـــــــار أميرة المرج*

*ربي يعطيـــــــــــــــك ألف عافيه*

*سلامي* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## fatemah

هلا مرحيا يكم خواتي
وتسلمي كبرياء ع المساعدة الرائعة .
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
يعطيكم العافيه... وتسلمي فطوم عالموضوع... 
تجارب وايد في حياتي .. بس اكثرها اثر على نفسي للحين عايشه وياه وبهاللحظه وبهالدقيقه .. 
صداقة النت.. 
اول ماشاركت في المنتديات.. كنت متخوفه من شي اسمه صداقه من النت.. وكنت ارفض بشده اي طلب اضافه للمسنجر من اي بنت...
(( طبعا هالكلام في منتديات آخر غير الناصره)) 
الناصره فقط عرفت منه المشرفه الغاليه امل الظهور وهي عرفتني على كثيرين ..
وكل وحده تعرفت عليها عرفتني على غيرها..  
وما شفت منهم الحمدلله الا كل خير,,, :bigsmile:  
الى ان طحت على منتدى آخر تعرفت على ثنتين.. صارو لي الدنيا كلها..
تجربه فعلا كنت متخوفه منها.. 
اول ماجاني طلب مديرة المنتدى ..
انها حابه تتعرف علي وانها ارتاحت لي وماغير ذلك..
اضفتها بدون تردد .. لأني حسيت بنفس احساسها...  :embarrest:  
ما اخفي عليكم وقتها كنت امر بأزمه نفسيه... و صداقاتي كانت للأسف محدوده.. ماعندي الا امل الظهور .. كلما انفجرت فضفضت ليها.. فديتها  :embarrest:  
ونادرا اذا فضفضت لأحد وسولفت .. دايم معروفه في المسنجر اني طرمه ولله الحمد ..  :toung:  
بس لما عرفتها تغيرت حياتي 180 درجه..,, 
تفكيرها اسلوبها طيبه قلبها واخلاقها اجبرتني اتفاعل وياها..صرنا من محبتنا لبعض نسمي بعض .. فراولتي ..
و حصلت مناسبه خلتها تشرفني بيتنا .. وجابت معاها وحده .. هالوحده الحين توأمتي .. تشبهني في ثلاث ارباع تصرفاتي والجلسه معاها والسوالف تحلى ..  :cool:  
فديتهم والله  :in_love: 
كانو معاي في الحلوه والمره.. شاركوني الضحكه ومسحو عني الدمعه..
فعلا ما استغني عنهم..
الحين وحده منهم وياي اقول ليها ويش اكتب تجربه مخي مشغووول .. وهي تفكر وياي قلت ليها بكتب عنكم 
انتون احلى تجاربي ..  
لقيت فييهم الصداقه الحقيقيه اللي افتقرتها في عالم الواقع ودلني عليهم عالم النت..
(( بس وحده صفت لي من ايام الدراسه اني وياها واحد وكل شي اقوله ليها ..)))
البقيه .. صداقه ... كيف الحال وويش الأخبار..
ما احكي ليهم لا همومي ولا احزاني .. بس افراحي ابشرهم بها  :toung:  


كثر حبي ليهم.. كثر ما استخف اذا فصل لو صارت مشكله بجهازي..  :angry:  
يووووو لا اطول السالفه ... 
الله يحفظهم لي يارب .. وما يحرمني منهم... 
احلى هديه من عالم النت هم.. 
من هالتجربه طلعت بنتيجه..
مو كل صداقات النت بالسوء اللي مصورينه لينا..
ولا كلهم ينخاف منهم..
فيهم اللي يملي حياتك و يغيرها للأحسن
هذا اذا واذا فقط احسنت الأختيار 

آسفه على الأطاله  :embarrest: 
ومشكورين على الأنتظار 
اختار بعدي راعية الموضوع..
فطوم 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

خخ تجربة حلوة خية تسلميي امورة وإذا عليي يؤيؤ خية مدري وش اقول بس جتني فكرة من تجربتك وان شاء الله اكتبها بكرة تسلميي امورة ع التفاعل لاعدمتك
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بصراحة كلمات أختي أميرة المرح روعة...*
*وفعلاً صدقتي خيتي مو كل صداقات النت ينخاف منها مثل ماكنا نتوقع...*
*حفظ الله لكِ كل غالي وصديق..*
*وجعل الله حياتكِ أفراح..وابعد عنكِ كل حزن وأسى ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 


*اُوجه شكري الجسيم..مرة أخرى إلى أختي الغالية فاطمة لروعة الطرح وحسن الاختيار لجميع المواضيع..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتن بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلمو فطوم بصراحة فكرة الموضوع مرة حلوة 

والاحلى تجربة الاخت اميرة الفرح تجربة رائعة حققت شغلة ماقدرت احققها  :no: 

الله يعطيكم العافية ويالله ننتظر تجربتك يابطة لاتطولين علينا  :clap: 

لاعدمناكم 

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اول شي يعطيك العافية فطومه على الموضوع الحلوووو*
*وثاني شي إن تجربة أميرة المرح مرة حلوة* 
*وممكن نستفيذ منها اشياء واجد ..*
*ويا الله فطوم حبيبتي*
*ناطرين تجربة من حياتك ..*
*دمتم بكل خير ...*

----------


## fatemah

بسمهـ تعالى 
مراحبــا جميعـــا 
اليومـ بتكلمـ عن باديتي في النت ^_^

طبعا بدايتي في النت كانت في صف خامس   :bigsmile:  وكانت بالخفي :wink:  يعني تعرفون حركات الابتدائي  :nosweat: في البداية كنت اروح لقوقل وكان همي بس اجمع صور اكبر عدد ممكن من الصور :nuts:  وماكنت اعرف شي في النت غير كذا انتهى صف خامس الا وانا مجمعة 2000 صورة يمكن خخ والا يوم جت امي  :amazed:  وجلست تفررر في الكمبيوتر وتفرفر الى أن شافت الصور كان اغلبها صور ورد واكل وفي لبعض الممثلات  :unsure:  هي قالت لي من وين الصور قلت اذا دخلت النت معك قالت لي بس انا مااشوفك تدورين صور اغلب الاوقات اشوفك على منتداك <<كنت مسجلة في منتدى قلت لها اي بس اجمع طيب بعدين خلصت هالسنتين الين مادخلت اول متوسط وركبنا الدي اس ال  :lol:  :atkal:  كان احلى يوم ذاك اليوم كنت مستانسة حدييي واختي كانت تقول الحمد لله والشكر خخخ عاد انا كنت استني الزلة عليها عشان  :mesb:  :seif: ههههههه اكيد فهمتوني الا يوم تهاوشت قالي ابوي مافي نت لمدة اسبوع لفاطمة انا قلت اي بس انت في الشغل وانا ع الكمبيوتر :laugh:  :wink:  خخ قال سويها وشوفي  وسبحان الله  مر هالسبوع كلله والدي اس ال ماجى البيت خخ قلت لابوي احسن لانك منعتني منه وبعد هالسبوع سجلت في منتدى لديرتنا اللي بالحسا اول ماسجلت كنت انا ومجموعة من البنات دائما ندخل نلعب نحط مواضيع كل وحدة ترد على الثانية بعدين بدا على واحد من الشباب كان توه مسجل انه راعي مشاكل وانا في ذاك اليوم كنت حاطة صور ورد وراح  وضاف عمي في ايميله لان ابوي ماكان معروف بالمنتدى وقال لعمي شوف بنت اخوك وش مسوية وش حاطة عمي ماعرف منه شي وش قصده صاروا يدروا في مشاركاتي ومالقوا شي بعدين اضطر عمي انه يبلغ عن الايميل ومن ذاك اليوم صرت اكره ذاك المنتدى ولا اطيق دخوله بعدين جت فترة الاعراس تقريبا ونزلت الحسا وكانت خالتي اللؤلؤ المكنون 24 في 24 ساعة ع شبكة الناصرة وانا عجبني حالها يعني عجبتني الشبكة وارتحت لها وعلى طول سجلت فيها وهذا انا ليومي هذا وانا بس شبكة الناصرة والمسن الى اليوم  اي بعد ماقلت لكم اني ماعرفت المسن الا من3 سنوات وذي 4 خخخ وبس هذا اللي اقدر اقول وهذي تجربتي في النت ^_^

مع شكري الخاص لراعية الموضوع  :wink:  :bigsmile:  :toung: 
واختار بعدي كبريـــــاء ^_^ <<دائما متورطة معي في المطبخ وهنا خخخخخ 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
يعطيكم العافيه
تسلمو والله ..فطوم.. دمعة على السطور .. صمته جرحني.. همس الصمت..

والله توني ادري اللؤلؤ تصير لش .. :bigsmile: 
وما شالله عليش خيووه من ابتدائي على النت, :wink: ,ان شالله العمر كله  :rolleyes: 
اني بس هذي تقريبا 3 سنوات  :toung:  :embarrest: 

في انتظار كبرياؤوه 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

> مرحبا
> يعطيكم العافيه
> تسلمو والله ..فطوم.. دمعة على السطور .. صمته جرحني.. همس الصمت..
> 
> والله توني ادري اللؤلؤ تصير لش ..
> وما شالله عليش خيووه من ابتدائي على النت,,ان شالله العمر كله 
> اني بس هذي تقريبا 3 سنوات 
> 
> في انتظار كبرياؤوه 
> ...



عاد الله واللي كنت اسويه بلابتدائي خخ
ابشرك بعد اللؤلؤ المكنون وجنون الساهر والمكيـ وso0so وغيرهم خخ
ربي يسلمك خية تسلمي ع التواجد
وبنتظار كبرياء 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عنيده

*تجارب رائع ..* 


*يلا ننتظر كبرياء..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## كبرياء

**

*كلآ أشرآآر كلآ أشرآآآر ...* 



*عجبتني حركآآتكـ فطموووهـ النت بالخش ههههههههههههههههههه* 


*بشوف لي تجربه من تجآآربي العظيمه << خخخخ* 

*وبسدحهآ لكمـ هنآ ..* 

*برب*

----------


## كبرياء

*أحم أحم وصلت وبكتب لكمـ عن تجربه  لآ أتمنى ـآ تكرآرهآ* 

*تخرجي من متووسط* 

*<< مو عآرفه كيف تكتب ههههههه* 

*المووهمم ..* 

*لمآ جيت أتخرج من متوسط جآبوآ لنآ ورقه نسجل فيهآ أي مدرسه بنروح ..* 

*ومآ في بسيهآت غير 3 مدآآرس ثآنويه* 

*وحده منهمـ كبيره << بالنسبه للبآقي* 

*بس سمعتهآ مو ذآكـ الزوود فأنآ مسويه نفسي شي مجتهد مآ أبي أروح لهآ ..*

*رحت سجلت في الأجدد << خخخ* 

*لمآ فتحت المدآرس << طبعآ أنآ نآآآيمه على نفسي ولآ أدري وين صرت* 

*رحت للمدرسه الجديدهـ ..* 

*ومتحمسه هع من السآعه 6 .. << البوآب على غفله* 

*وعآد أول يوم الكل يعرف الدنيآ عفسسه ومحد حول أحد ..* 

*صرت أطآآلع حولي وآلله مآ أعرف أحد يآآآمصيبتي هع هع* 

*وصآروآ الإدآره الشريره << مآ أطيق تصرفآتهمـ ..* 

*يهزأو ويرتبو وحالتهمـ حآلهـ ..* 

*وأنآ أنتظر يقولون أسمي الحلووو .. ولآ جآ دووري* 

*أثآآريني مو هنآآآ* 

*عآآد أنآ خفت << بعده ما يطلع لي لسآآن ..* 

*و ظليت وآقفه أنتظر حكمـ المحكمهـ علي خخخ* 

*وألآقي لي تهزيأه محتررمه هههههههه* 

*رحت دقيت على ـآ أمي وأنآ من دآخلي أسب وألعن وش هالاستقبآل !!!* 

*ورحت للمدرسه الثآنيه << مو الكبيرهـ ..* 

*إلا أسمي بعد مو هنآك* 

*<< شكلهم ودوآ ملفي ذييك المدررسه اللي مااكنت أبيهاا هههههههههه* 

*وهذآ إللي صآآر فعلآ ..* 

*ومآ وصلت ذيك المدررسه إلا السآعه 8 وشوي والحمد لله كاانت أمي معي وإلا كان زفوني بعد هم* 

*على ـآ التأخير ..* 

* وهنآك كل أصحآبي << هع هع* 

*والحمدلله كآن منفآآي المدرسه الثآنويه الأولى بسيهآت << فضيحه* 


*؛؛؛؛*

*يســــــــــلمووو على ـآ الاستدعآء الحلوو ..* 

*أممممممممممممم* 

*أستدعي للدموع إحسآآس ..* 

*يعطيكمـ ربي ألف عآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــيآآتووو* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## المتحير

الله يعطيك العافية :bigsmile:

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يعطيكم العافية على التجارب*
*فطوم طلعتي شيطونه من صغرك*
*وعليكِ حركات ..*
*كبرياء تجربه ابد مب حلوه لما تروحين*
*مدرسه وتحسين روحك غريبه ..*
*تحياتي المعطرة بالياسمين  ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تجارب تحوي الروعة والمتعة والبسمة...*
*احبـــــــــــــــتي...*
*فاطمة ...*
*كبرياء...*
*استمتعت في أثناء قراءتي لتجربة كلُ منكم وضحكت ههههه..ضحكت مع خيتي فاطمة ..*
*وتأسيّت على خيتي كبرياء..شحططوها من مكان لمكان*
*الحمد لله آخر شي ويا صاحباتها..*
*أهم شي عاد..*

*يعطيكم العافية...*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نُون

وااااااو
مسوين جلسات بنات هنا..
لووول فطوم
فكرة جميلة..
تحياتي.

----------


## عنيده

كبرياء .. 



*الله يساعدج ع ذيك اللحظه فعلا تخووف ..* 



*تحسين روحج غريبه ..* 



*بس الحمدالله كانت امج معاج ..* 



*الله يخليها لج يا رب..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

تسلميي كبرياء ع التجربة خخ كان ظليتي بمدرسة لحالك بدون صديقاتك تخيلي شكلك عاد ههه
 تسلميي خية ع التفاعل وبنتظار للدموع إحساس 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بانتظار خيتنا الغالية للدموع إحساس* 
*مع تجربتها..*

*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعيني يابنوووتات اتاريكم حركاااات
هههههههههه
فطوووم حبيبتي موضوع روووعه 
واشكر كل المشاركاات استمتعنا بتجاربكم العظيمه << بتتصفق اليوووم
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يعطيكم العافيه
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو على الموضوع الرائع
والله فكرة حلوة
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## الأمل الوردي

موضوع جدا رائع ومسلي


يعطيك العافيه فطوم على هالموضوع الحلو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــاكم اللهـ باالخير جميع ،،*
*و العذر والسموحهـ منكم إذا تأخرت ،،*
*توني شفتهـ ،،* 
*بدايهـ سـ أتوجهـ نحو كبرياء ،،*
*أوخيهـ خجلا سـ أتقدم لكـ بعبارت الشكر ،، والأمتنان ،،*
*جمال روحكـ غمرني ،،*
*و عذوبهـ الطفلهـ في أعماقكـ يغرقني ،،*
*خجلا ،، أستحياء ،،* 
*من تقديم عباراتي المستهلكهـ ،،*
*فقط أمنيتي أن تعذري تقصيري معك ،،*
*أما عن تجربتي ،،* 
*سـ أطرح لكم أصعب تجربهـ واجهتها في حياتي ،،*
*وكان لها الدور الكبير في خلق شخصيهـ أخرى ،، من للدموع إحساس ،،*
*قد تكون محزنهـ ،، لكنها تحمل الكثير بـ النسبة لي ،،*
*كنت في الثانويهـ العامهـ ،،*
*وكانت أحلامي الورديهـ تذاعب أجفاني قبل المنام ،، بـ تفوق يفوق تفوقي في كل المراحل ،،*
*خصوصا وأنها سنتي الأخيرة في الدارسهـ ،،* 
*بدأنا الدراسهـ ،، وكنت مندفعهـ بحماس لا نهاية لهـ ،، أدرس أكتب ،، لا وقت لدي للقيام بـ أي شي أخر ،، حتى حكمت أقداري وقررت قطعا ،، أنهـ لا ،، هناكـ نهايهـ تعيسهـ تصحب كل الحماس الذي أستوطنكـ ،، بدء المرض ينهش جسد والدي شيئا فـ شيئا ،، حتى أراد اللهـ أن يضعف أكثر ،، و يتوجع أكثر فـ أكثر أمام ناظري ،، و وقتها كنت في الثانويهـ العامهـ ،،*
*تفكيري بـ والدي سرقني من كل شيء ،، حتى من نفسي ،،* 
*فـ لقد كنت طفلتهـ المدللهـ ،، وما كان لـ يرضى يوما أن أمنع من أي شيء أطلبهـ ،،*
*صرت أبحث وأبحث ،، عما يخفف عنهـ وطئة ألامهـ ،، دون جدوى ،،*
*لكن الذي كان يكسرني ،، أنينهـ في الليالي الشتويهـ ،، عندما كان يعتقد أننا جميعا خلدنا للنوم ،، يبداء ونينهـ ،، دون أن يعلم أن اللهـ كتب لـ طفلتهـ أن تصادفهـ في أحدى الليالي وهو يتقطع ألما ،، و تستمع لـ زفراتهـ ،، ومواساة والدتي لهـ ،،*
*كنت أشعر بـ وخزات تشبهـ الموت ،، تخترق أعماقي ،، وعجزي عن تقديم أي شيء يريحهـ ولو كان صغير ،، يقتلني ،، أهملت دراستي ،، فـ كلما جئت لـ أفتح كتاب أرى فيهـ صورة والدي ،، تجرني لـ أفكار مخفيهـ ،، مرعبهـ ،، تزرع الخوف في أعماقي وتجرني معها لـ عالم ملؤه الشعور باالخيبهـ ،،*
*حتى أنتهت سنتي الدراسيهـ ،، بخيبهـ جديدة ،،* 
*والتي تفاجئ منها الجميع ،،* 
*لم يطول بي الأمر هكذا فـ بعد التخرج أستمر ألم والدي ،، مرة يصاب بجلطهـ ،، ومرة أخرى لا يقوى الحراكـ ،،*
*وطفلتهـ هجرت المنام ،، كنت مع والدتي في كل ما تقوم بهـ ،، أحضر لهـ الفطار ،، أتغدى معهـ ،، أدلكـ لهـ قدميهـ ،، وأساعد أمي حتى في تحميمهـ ،،*
*حتى أختاره اللهـ ،، وهنا بدأت للدموع إحساس ،، مشوار من العذاب ،،* 
*هجرت كل شيء ،، حتى غرفتي ،، سريري ،، كل شيء ،، صرت أتلحف العباءة السوداء ،، و أضجع على الأرض ،، ولا أحب رؤيتهـ أحد ،، حتى أقرب أصدقائي ،، أستمريت على تلكـ فترة طويلهـ ،،*
*حتى بدأت أتأقلم مع فقده ،، وأحاول أن أداري ألمي ،، خشية أن اعذب أمي أكثر من ذالكـ ،،* 
*إلتزمت المنزل ،، كرهت حتى النظر إلى الشوراع ،، كنت أخرج للمقبرة فقط ،،* 
*حتى ملابسي أغراضي كانت أختي ،، تسألني ماالذي أفضل ،، وتجلبهـ هي ،،*
*لكن اللهـ ربي لم يتركني ،، مسح على قلبي باالصبر ،،* 
*وكنت دااائما أرى أبي في منامي ،، حتى تحسنت أوضاعي ،، وعدت مجددا ،،*
*لكنني لم اعد تلكـ الفتاة المدللهـ ،، بقدر ما أصبحت فتاة تعاني كسر لا جبر لهـ ،،*
*وذاكـ كان سر أختياري لـ تخصصي الدارسي الآن ،،*
*فقط إلى هنا ،، وسأتوقف ،،*
*على أمل أن أكون قد وفيت ،،*
*وكل الشكر لـ صاحبهـ الموضوع الراااائع ،،*
*فاطمة ،،*
*كما هي عادتكـ ،،*
*ترافقين التميز ،،*
*وهو يرافقكـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف الف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*بوركت جهووودكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*وعسااااااااكـ عاالقوة ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام للمرة الثانيهـ على التوااالي ،،*
*نسيت ما أخترت شخصيهـ ثاااانيهـ ،،*
*أسحبو لي أميرةبإحساسي ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي ألف الف عااااااااافيهـ جميع ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس...*

*تأثرتُ كثيراً.. كثيراً......لماقرأت..*
*تجربة أعطتكِ الدافع بأن جعلتكِ..تختاري تخصص مناسب لما رأيتِ نصب عينيكِ...*

*رحم الله والدكِ وأسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*ووفقكِ في كل أموركِ الحياتية...*

*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*


*بانتظار خيتنا الغالية..أميرة بإحساسي...*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
للدموع إحساس
تجربة مؤلمة بحق
فكثيرٌ منا قد يكون واجه مثل تلك الظروف الصبعه
والبعض قد أعتبره نهايه الحياة
ولكني أُحيي تلك القوة والصبر لديكِ اوخيه
الله يمسح على قلبك بالصبر والسلوان يارب
والله يعوضك كل الخير ..
دمتي بخير دائماً ..

فاطمة
شكر من الاعماق خيتووو
على الموضوع الحلووو
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
ودمتي موفقه لكل خير ..
أميرة بإحساسي
في إنتظاركِ خيتووو
لنرى تجربه من تجاربك ...
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*دمعهـ على السطور ،،*
*همس الصمت ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ مشاعركم النبيلهـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نور الهدى

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع 


والاروع تجارب خواتي الاعضاء 


على قولة للدموع احساس سحبو الينا اميرة بأحساسي خلونا نشوف تجربتها

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم
تجربة مؤثرة ويستفاد منها ثيرا تسلميي خية للدموع احساس ع التواجد الرائع وبنتظار خيتي اميرة باحساسي
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*لا أحب المغامرة كثيراً ودائماً ما ألوذ بالصمت عند الشدائد وعند المواقف الصعبة ، أتخذ من السكوت والاحتياط أماناً لي من الحرج حتى جاء ذلك اليوم المشهود الذي لعنت فيه حقيقة النت والذي عرّفني بالنت !! لا أعني ما أقول ولكن من شدة حساسية ذلك الموقف الذي قلّم أظافري وأخرس لساني صرت أشتم حتى نفسي ففي يوم من الأيام وبينما أتسكع في المنتديات وليت هذا التسكع ينتهي فما أن يطول مقامي في إحدهم حتى أجد نفسي ملقياً على أحد سواحل المنتديات المترامية الأطراف ، لا أطيل مكثت الإقامة الشرعية في ذلك المنتدى ومع ذلك صرت أصلي صلاتي قصراً حتى التقى بي أحد الأصدقاء الطيبين والحبوبين الذي كان يناوشني ويعاندني ويتعمد الاطاحة بي في الزلاّت ليتناولني بقلمه الساحر فيجردني من جراءتي ويطوح بي وأنا مع كل ذلك أجده بريئاً وساذجاً وعفوياً فأحببته على سليقته حباً خالصاً لوجه الله وصرت أحب المنتدى من أجله فهو بمثابة الشمعة المضيئة التي تضيء لي الأفكار والشعلة التي أرى فيها مواضيع الأعضاء ، تعجبتم من كلامي في حقه !! طبعاً من حقكم أن تتعجبوا لأنه شاب يصغرني عمراً وقد كان يلازمني كالظل حتى اعتقدت إنه بالإمكان أن يكون الانسان صداقات عبر المنتدى رغم خوفي الشديد إلا أن هذا الشاب كان مختلف تماماً عن الآخرين ، لا أطيل مرة أخرى عليكم فقد أحببت التحدث معه تلفونياً وذلك من فرط اعجابي به وكان يناور ويتهرب ويقطع سؤالي بسؤال آخر وكان ذلك طبعاً أحاديث عبر المسنجر حتى باح لي بسر في حياته لم يخطر على بالي أبداً ومع ذلك شككت في أمره فقد أذاع لي بأنه : أبكم لا يتكلم إلا بالإشارة !! إلا أني ساورني الشك والخوف والحيرة حتى ظننت أنه إمرأة !!! فأصريت على موقفي وقلت له معتذراً آسف إنني طلبت منك تلفونك لمحادثتك !! حتى خطر على بالي فكرة لقاءه لأقطع الشك باليقين لإن هناك فأراً يلعب بصدري !! وأردت أن أبدد ذلك الشك القاتل الذي صار يتلاعب بمشاعري !! فوافق الرجل وأنا وافقته أيضاً حتى جاء ذلك اليوم الموعود : والتقينا في أحد المحلات لا أريد أن أخبركم بها !! وجاء والصمت يخيم على وجهه !! فصار يؤشر ويحرك الرموز ويضرب الأخماس بالأسداس وأنا أبادله فقط بالضحكات والغمزات واللمزات فلا حيلة لي غير ذلك حتى جف ريقي من شدة الخجل على وجهي فاستودعته الله وقلت له ، خلينا على المسنجر أبرك لنا !! وذلفت عن وجهه بينما تركت وجهي في ذلك المحل الذي تواعدنا فيه !!!*
*تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة وأرجوا أن استمتعتم مع تجربتي أو موقفي بالأصح !!*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
أختي للدمـــــــوع احساس
اشكرك جدا على "السحب "  
و
كم آلمتني تجربتك .ولكنني
احيي فيك الروح العزيمة والاصرار . 

هنــا سأحكي لكم عن تجربة مررت بها ومازلت .
بدايتها كانت صعبة جــداً ولكن بمرور الوقت شعرت بحلاوتها . 
 :amuse:  


منذ عدة سنوات فقدت والدتــي بصرها .. وكنا صغار .. اكبرنا لم يتجاوز السابعة عشر
فتولت اختي الكبرى مهام المنزل من الطبخ والتنظيف والترتيب وغيرها وكان عمرها 14 سنة تقريباً
وحين كانت في الــ 18 سنة خطبت .. واستمرت خطوبتها 3 سنوات وقبل زواجها بشهرين 
تبعتها اختي التي تكبرني بــ 3 سنوات وخطبت .
وهكذا حتى تزوجت هي الاخرى .. 
بقيت وحدي في المنزل ارعى والدتي العزيزة
ووالدي واخوتي الصغاار لانني كنت اكبرهم بعد اخي البكر .
.
انهيت دراستي الابتداااائية 
وتواااالت الاياااااااااااااااااام .. وتبعتها الشهور ..
وبدأت دقااااااات السااعه في العد التنازلي .. غداً اول يوم لي في المرحلة المتوسطة 
يــــــــااااهـ كم انتظرت هذه اللحظة بكل شوووق ولهفة .
فهي بدايـــة لمستقبل مشرق انتظره .
ذهبت المدرسة وكلي فرح .. أمــل نحو مستقبل افضل .
وبدأت دراستي بجد واجتهاد .. لم اقف يوما في الصف .. لم اُحاسب ..
وكانت المدرسات يحبونني لا جتهادي .. وقيامي بواجباتي . 
هنـــــا .....
حدث مالم يكن بالحسبان .. يوم يتبعه الاخــر .. بــدأت اتعب نـفسياً
لم اعـــــــــد استطيع التوفيق بين واجــــــــباتي المدرسية والمـــــــــنزلية . 
بدأت انهاااااار .. ابكي .. اموت في كل لحظة تمرني آلاف المرااات .
الى هنا وكفى .. فهذا القلب لايحتمل المزيد من الالم . 
بخطوات ثقيلة .. جرتني الى غرفتها .. كانت على سجادة صلااتها ..!
شعرت بالانكســـار . بالالم . 
امــي
...................
.. قررت ان اترك الدراســـة ..!!
لحظات من الصمت المؤلم ..... .سألتني عن الاسباب ..
انفجرتُ باكيــة لم اخبرها ..
خشيت عليها ان تتألم .. وتؤنب نفسها لما آلت اليه الامور. 
ليس ذنبها .. فهذ حكم رب العالمين .
ويكفي مابها من حـــــزن . 
امي لم اعد احتمل .. سأتركها ولكنني اعدك انني سأكمل دراستي "انتساب "
وابقى مجتهدة كما عهدتموني . ولكن ارجوك لا تجبريني على اكمالها منتظمة .
وكان لي ذلــك .. 
هي كانت تعلم بالاسباب ولكنها لم تشأ الحديث فيها .. حتى لا تحرجني . 
وتستمر الحيااة برغم صعوبااتها والمسؤولية التي احملها على عاتقي
درست ودرست واجتهدت .. حتى اكملت دراستي كلها .. 
عن طريق نظام الانتسااب وبعلاامات يحسدني عليها المنتظمات. 
وكان مني ماوعدت امي به .. 
الحمدلله على كل حااااااال . بعد الدراسة. وحتى هذا اليــوم 
مازلت هنا في منزل والدي اقووم بواجباتي . واخدم امي الغالية وكلي فخرواعتزاز بهذه الخدمة .
واعتبرها كرم من رب العالمين علي .
فأنا مهما قدمت لها لن اخرج من واجبها وافضالها .!  
هنــا ..
أقــــــول ان بالجد والاجتهاد .. وقوة الارادة بــ امكاننا القيــام بالمستحيل .
ولا انسى دعاااء الوالدة ورضاااها عني ..
فقد رزقني الله زوج صاااالح . يحبني حتى الجنووون .. وجعلني تاج على رأسه
اشعرني بهذه الحياة بعد ان قضيت ايامها ولياليها
في حــزن ادمى قلبي. 
,
,
, 
فاطمة شكرا لك على الطــرح المتميز .
دمت ودام لنا قلمك المبدع .
أختك / اميرة باحساسي

========
بعد التعديل ::
استدعي الامل الوردي . :amuse:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تجربهـ مليئهـ بـ العبر ،،*
*هنيئا لكـ روحكـ الصامدة ،،*
*صدقا ،،*
*حروفي أنحنت أمام ما خطتهـ أناملكـ خجلا ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*على أمل أن تبقى داااائما كما أنت مجتهدة ،،*
*مرضيهـ لوالدتكـ ،، و معشوقة زوجكـ ،،*
*وأميرة بإحساسكـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*غاليتي أميرة بإحساسي..*
*أُحييكِ على روحكِ الصامدة...*
*أنتِ وأحيي أختي للدموع إحساس لروحها الصامده أيضاً...*
*فالوالدان لايستطيع اي شخص أن يعطيهما حقهما مهما فعل..*
*ولايستطيع مجازاتهما إلا الله جلّ وعلى..*
*ولكن لاأشك أن الله تعالى..سيعطيكم أجركم على مافعلتم في حقهم..إن شاء الله..*
*رائعة هي تجاربكم التي ذكرتموها...*
*نُقشت في قلبي حقيقةً..*
*كما نُقشت محبتكم فيه...*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ولاأنسى أن أكرر شكري الجزيل لغاليتي فاطمة..*
*لطرحها مثل هذا الموضوع الموفق والمميز حقيقةً...*
*موفقين لكل خير بحق علي أمير المؤمنين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكوره خيتوأميره بأحساسي


على الاختيار


ولي عوده انشاء الله

----------


## miss.sos

مشكووورة خيو على الموضوع المميز ... 

تجااارب رائعة ... 

تحياااتي ..:: 
miss.sos

----------


## روحانيات

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره أختي عالموضوع الحلو  ^_^

----------


## محبة البضعه

فكره حلووووه

وتجارب رائعه

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*موضوع جميل*

*وتجارب احلي من اعضاء احلي*

*الله يعيطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي الغالية فاطمة..*
*اعتذر منكِ لأنني لم استأذن قبل وضعي لاسم العضوة المناداة...*
*ولكن لأني رأيتُ أن بعض أخواتي لم ينتبهو لهذا الأستدعاء..*
*فأحببتُ أن يكون ذلك من باب المساعدة..*

*تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عنيده

*تجارب رائعه استفدت منها ..* 


*يلا نتظر الامل الوردي ..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الصراحة جميع المدعوات .. تجرابهم في قمة الروعة 

والله يجازي الكل بالخير .. ويعوضه إن لم يكن بالدنيا .. فيعوضه بالآخرة 
فإن الله تعالى لا ينسى عباده \\ سبحانه

وفطوم الصراحة الموضوع مرررررررة عجبني .. وأنتي دائما قلمك مبدع 
لا عدمناك غاليتي ..
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تجاربكم رااائعه ومؤثره ..*
*تجربت يتيمتي العزية للدموع إحساس احسست بها وعايشت*
* وقعها في كل وقت بحيااااتي..*
*حلوو روحكم الصامده اختي اميرة واخيتي للدموع*
*موفقين بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمتم بخير*
*وكل الشكر للغاليه فاطمه ع الفكرة الراائعه*
*ولاعدمنااا هالتميز*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شذى الزهراء ،،*
*سـ يبقى الأجمل عبق تواااجدكـ بيننا ،،*
*وإستشعاركـ زفراتنا ،،*
*وليس بـ مستغرب أن تستشعري أنقباضات ألمي ،،*
*التي خالجتني وأنا أخط كلماتي ،،*
*أنا على يقين أنكـ شعرت بها ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ شذى مساندتكـ ،، وأخوتكـ الصاااادقهـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*لـ دموعي أجمل رفيقهـ ،،*
*أدامكـ اللهـ ومن عليكـ بـ الصحهـ والعاااافيهـ داااائما ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الانسان في هذه الحياه


كلما عاش يوما يتعلم ويستفيد من تجارب هذا اليوم


لأن الحياه مليئه بالتجارب  البعض منه يستفيد منها والبعض الاخر


لاتمثل شئ في حياته

واكثر تجربه أثرت في حياتي هي ولاده اختي

كنا ننتظر ذلك اليوم بفارغ الصبر

ولكن الله كتب أن تنجب طفل وهي في شهرها السابع

وكان إراده الله إن يكون مريض بسبب أخطاء طبيه


أخطاء طبيه أثرت على حياه هذا الطفل وعلى حياتنا




ماذنب هذا الطفل الذي حرم من إن يعيش طفولته كباقي الاطفال


 بسبب دكتور لايفهم شيئ في عمله ولايمت للأنسانيه بصله

الحمد الله على كل حال

تعلمت من هذه التجربه ليس دائما المستشفيات الخاصه أفضل من الحكوميه


تعلمت الصبر على قضاء الله وقدره 

وأن الصحه لايعادلها شيئ في هذه الحياه

أسألكم الدعاء لهذا الطفل بالشفاء العاجل بحق ميلاد وليد الكعبه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اختار الي بعدي


سيناريو

----------


## عنيده

ت_جربه موثره خصوصا انها ع طفل .._ 



_الله يشفيه بحق اهل البيت .._ 



_ونتظر سيناريو_

----------


## fatemah

يوم سعيد
اميرة ياحساسي
الامل الوردي
تجارب رائعة ومؤثر ويستفاد منها كصيرا
يسلموو على تواجدكم الرائع وبنتظار سيناريو
لاعدمتكم جميعا 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *تجربهـ مليئهـ بـ العبر ،،*
> *هنيئا لكـ روحكـ الصامدة ،،*
> *صدقا ،،*
> *حروفي أنحنت أمام ما خطتهـ أناملكـ خجلا ،،*
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
> *على أمل أن تبقى داااائما كما أنت مجتهدة ،،*
> *مرضيهـ لوالدتكـ ،، و معشوقة زوجكـ ،،*
> *وأميرة بإحساسكـ ،،*
> *تحياااااااااتي ،،*
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 





> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
> *غاليتي أميرة بإحساسي..*
> *أُحييكِ على روحكِ الصامدة...*
> *أنتِ وأحيي أختي للدموع إحساس لروحها الصامده أيضاً...*
> *فالوالدان لايستطيع اي شخص أن يعطيهما حقهما مهما فعل..*
> *ولايستطيع مجازاتهما إلا الله جلّ وعلى..*
> *ولكن لاأشك أن الله تعالى..سيعطيكم أجركم على مافعلتم في حقهم..إن شاء الله..*
> *رائعة هي تجاربكم التي ذكرتموها...*
> *نُقشت في قلبي حقيقةً..*
> ...







> مشكوره خيتوأميره بأحساسي
> 
> 
> على الاختيار
> 
> 
> ولي عوده انشاء الله








> *تجارب رائعه استفدت منها ..* 
> 
> 
> *يلا نتظر الامل الوردي ..*  
> 
> *تحياتي*







> الصراحة جميع المدعوات .. تجرابهم في قمة الروعة 
> 
> والله يجازي الكل بالخير .. ويعوضه إن لم يكن بالدنيا .. فيعوضه بالآخرة 
> فإن الله تعالى لا ينسى عباده \\ سبحانه
> 
> وفطوم الصراحة الموضوع مرررررررة عجبني .. وأنتي دائما قلمك مبدع 
> لا عدمناك غاليتي ..
> تحياتي








> *تجاربكم رااائعه ومؤثره ..*
> *تجربت يتيمتي العزية للدموع إحساس احسست بها وعايشت*
> *وقعها في كل وقت بحيااااتي..*
> *حلوو روحكم الصامده اختي اميرة واخيتي للدموع*
> *موفقين بحق محمد وال محمد*
> *دمتم بخير*
> *وكل الشكر للغاليه فاطمه ع الفكرة الراائعه*
> *ولاعدمنااا هالتميز*
> *دمتي بود*
> *تحياااااااااتي*








> يوم سعيد
> اميرة ياحساسي
> الامل الوردي
> تجارب رائعة ومؤثر ويستفاد منها كصيرا
> يسلموو على تواجدكم الرائع وبنتظار سيناريو
> لاعدمتكم جميعا 
> 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..







اخواتي العزيزات .
أقف احتراما لحضــوركم الغالي الذي اخجلني واضاع مني كلماتي ،
ولوقتـــكم الـــــــذي وهبتموني ايـــــــاه لقراءة ماخطته أناملي.

اسعدني حقا تواجدكــم .
فشكرا لكم .. والشكر موصول لكل من قرأ الموضوع .

تحياتي لكم / اميرة باحساسي .

----------


## fatemah

> *خيتي الغالية فاطمة..*
> 
> *اعتذر منكِ لأنني لم استأذن قبل وضعي لاسم العضوة المناداة...*
> *ولكن لأني رأيتُ أن بعض أخواتي لم ينتبهو لهذا الأستدعاء..*
> *فأحببتُ أن يكون ذلك من باب المساعدة..* 
> *تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



السلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لامشكلة خية وياليت تنادي لي سيناريو  :bigsmile: 
وربي يعطيك الف عافية
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## jod

احيكم على هذا المناقشة المفيدة والبناءة وتجارب تستحق الوقوف عليها وتجعلنا نفكر أن حياتنا تمر بتجارب ومواقف سعيدة أو حزينة ولكن الإنسان الصامد والقوي الإيمان هو من يتخطاها

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي العزيزة فاطمة ..*
*حاضرين للطيبين*
*تم إضافة اسم خيتنا سيناريو...*
*إن شاء الله تتفضل وتطرح تجربة من تجارب حياتها...*
*بانتظار الغالية سيناريو..*


*موفقين إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأنتظار سيناريو

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــا

كيفكم ..؟؟
و شخباركم ؟؟؟
أني زينة و الحمد لله ..
أحم
سيناريو من انخطبت صارت ما تواجد بالمنتدى إلا قليل قليل  ..
اسألوني عنها .. خخخخخ
كل طلعات و تجهيز ..
دعواتي لها بالمُوفقّية ..

كثــــــــــــــير الموضوع ممتاز ..
و تجارب كثير مؤثرة ..
كدا تجربة عجبتني  من جد ..
تسلمين يا فاطم ع الموضوع ..
ربي يعطيك العافية ..
مُوفقّة خيّة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههه*
*الله يوفقها يارب*
*ولايغير عليها*
*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## سيناريو

هههههههه 
هااااااااا من ورااااي 

عموماً ،،،،،،،،،،،،
انتظروني بكره أكيد بحط تجربة في حياتي
يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وغلا بخيتنا الغالية سيناريو...*
*ننتظرك بكل شوق..*
*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

استميحكم المعذره فلا ادري ما عساي ان اقول..؟؟
فتجاربكم الرائعه كفيله لأن تخرس لساني عن التعبير

براحة الدعاء.. امسح على جروح قلوبكم
عسى الله ان يديم الصحه و يزين بالسعد حياتكم

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اهلا وسهلا .. بــ سيناااريو .. واخيراً صدناااااج 
عاااد مو لهذي الدرجة الخطوووبة تاخذج منّا .
ياالله احنا بانتظار تجربتــج .
موووووفقه سووووسو .

أميرة المرح .
هلا وغلا فيــج خيتووو .
مشكورة على الدعــوة .. وعسى السعااااادة فااالج يالغااااااالية .
موووفقه .

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على تواجدكم جميعا 
ويلا سيناريو لاتتأخري علينا عاد نبيش مبكر اليوم ^_^
ان تأخرتي مافي طلعة من المنتدى اليوم هههه
لاعدمتكم جميعا
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## سيناريو

بعد قراءتي لما كتبتم وبعد تجاربكم التي مررتم بها 
أشعر بأن كلماتي صغيرة بحق 
أقزااااااااااااااااااااام أمام شموخ تجاربكم ،،،،،،،،،

اممممم سأختار تجربة من أيام الثانوية وإن كانت هناك تجارب أخرى أقوى منها
 أتحفظ عليها،،،،
ثالث ثانوي
تلك الأيام التي يصاحبها الضغط النفسي وجاثوم يكتم على الأنفاس 
وصراع مع النفس 
وخوف من المعدل  ،،،،،،

جآءت أيام الاختبارات وبدأ التحضير لمذاكرة اختبار الرياضيات 

ماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟
من شدة خوفي من هذه الماده والأفكار التي تراوغ الوزارة بها في المسائل 
قررت أن أذاكر كل ماطرح في الجرائد من أسئلة للسنوات الماضية 
لأنه في سنتنا تم طرح أسئلة وأجوبة في الجرائد للسنوات التي ولت ،،،،،

عموماً ،،،،،،
ذاكرتها كللللللللللللللها وعرفت الأفكار الجديدة فيها 
وهي تقارب تقريباً الأربع صفحات أو أكثر 
كثيرة جداً ،،ولازلت أحتفظ بها 
واستمريت في مذاكرة المادة أكثر من 4 أيام 
كانت فترة تحضير طويلة لهذه الماده ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

ولكن مالنتيجة ياترى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

للأسف نتيجة مخزية فعند توزيع الأوراق كان أول يوم 
يصاحبه نوعاً ما الخوف والارتباك 
ولكن حاولت أن أحافظ على هدوئي 
وماأن لمحت الأسئلة كرهت أن أفكر أصلاً 
فطاقتي نفذت وتبعثرت الأفكار كلها في دماغي الصغير ،،،،،،،،

كانت الأسئلة سهلة ولكن !!!!!!!!!


الدرس المستفاد/
الخوف عواقبه وخيمه ،،،،
وكثرة المذاكرة والتحضير المكثف للمادة لايصاحبه دااااائماً التميز والتفوق ......

هذه كانت تجربتيي الصغيرة 
فاطمة حبيبتي 
يسلمو على طرح الفكرة الرائعة 
لاعدمناك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تجربة مررت بالقرب منها..*
*وكأنني مررتُ بشخصي..*
*كنتُ دائماً اتعب نفسيتي وأُكثف مذاكرتي..*
*إلى أن انقلب عليّ الأمر..*


*ولكن على كل حال ..*
*نقول لك الحمد ولك الشكر ياولي الحمد..*



*أخيتي الغالية سيناريو تأثرتُ كثيراً بتجربتكِ أخية...*
*وأكرر شكري لصاحبة الموضوع..*
*أختي المبدعة فاطمة..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*موضووووووووووووع وااايد حلوو والفكره احلىىىىىىىى بعد*


*تشكريين اختي العزيزه على طرحج الراائع*

*وننتظر دوورنا عشان نشاركم ويااكم بمواقفنا*

*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيناريو

اختار شمعة تحترق 
انا أكيدة أن لديها تجارب نستفيد ونتعلم منها الكثير


تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أؤيدكِ الاختيار عزيزتي..*
*بانتظار  الغالية شمعة..*
*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

شكرااا أختي الكريمه 
فاطمة
موضوووعك مره حلو زيك
يعطيكم العافيه
تقبلي مروري
صوت الاكرف

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تجارب رائعة يستطيع الانسان ان يسفيد منها 
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب
وفطوم يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الحلوو ..
دمتم بكل خير ....

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كم من الرسائل كتبت له وبقيت رسائلي حبيست أدراجي 
كنت اعترف له فيها بحبي .. 
متيمه أنا بعشقه 
في احدى المرات لاحظت اختي الكبرى افتتاني به 
فكان لها تعليق جميل 
زادني ذالك التعليق تعلق بحبه أكثر 
تمتلىء دفاتري بأبياتي الشعريه بل بقصائد طويله كتبتهامن وحي أفكاري 
ولكنها جميعا لاتعادل شطر بيت أكتبه له وفيه 
مرات أتسائل كيف لهذا القلب الصغير أن يحمل حبه الكبير 
ولطالما شعرت انه لجانبي برغم بعده عن عيني 

يوما ما واجهتني مشكله ظننت ان الكون ينغلق من خلفي وامامي وعلى جانبي 
الجميع خذلوني ..  
بقيت كورقه رفضها الغصن فباتت لعبة للرياح ترميها يمينا وشمال 
أو كقارب تائه في بحر عاصف تتقاذفه الأمواج  

أعرف انه ينتظر رسالتي .. 
تعودت أن اكتب له وبرغم ان رسالتي تبقى حبيسة الادارج الا اني على يقين انها تصله 
هل هو بشر مختلف أم أن مابي هو جنون عاشقه .. 
كتبت له عن مشكلتي وخذلانهم لي 
بكيت كثيرا ً وطلبت منه رد لأني بحاجه لوجوده بجانبي  
لكنه لم يرد 
زادت المشكله تعقيد وازداد خذلانهم لي 
وكتبت له من جديد: 
حبيب قلبي.. 
مهجة روحي 
ياعشقي .. كم من الرسائل أكتب لك 
ومذ متى  
وكم وصلك منها وكم لم يصل ..؟؟ 
ولم يصلني رد منك .. 
كم من الليال سهرتها انظم القصائد في حبك 
وكم من الساعات أمضيتها وانا اكتب رساله لك 
فلما لاترد علي..؟ 






لكنه لم يرد 

وضاااق الوجود بي 
حتى بدى لي خاليا من الالوان 
بدى كل شيء تافه بلا معنى ولا جمال 
فقدت الرغبه في العيش 


كتبت له : 

هذه الرساله مختلفه 
اكتبها وأنا في أشد حالات الحزن والألم 
انا في حاله مختلفه اليوم 
أكتب بقلب كئيب وعين تملئها الدموع 
ونفس تتوق الى ساعة فرح تنتشلها من بحر الهموم 
ألا تصلك رسائلي ؟ 
في السابق كنت على ثقه من وصولها  
أما الآن بدأ الشك يراودني 
لأنك لوقرأت رسائلي لكنت مطلع على حالي 
ولو اطلعت على حلي لعرفت مدى الألم الذي يعتصر قلبي 
ولا أظنك تعرف وتتركني . 


بللت وسادتي تلك الليله بالدموع 
نمت .. 
ورأيت حسينيه معروفه في بلدتنا وبدل المنازل كانت تحيط بها الرمال 
وكأنها وسط صحراء تلك الصحراء تمتلىء وتفيض بالجنود 
وأنا أقف على أعتاب تلك الحسينيه أسأل :لمن كل هذه الجيوش اخبروني  
انها تجتمع لقائد عظيم سيصل بعد قليل 
فرحت لأني أحمل شكواي في ورقه  
حدثت نفسي بعرض شكواي على ذلك القائد لربما يجد لي حل وهو صاحب كل هذا النفوذ 
فجأه وجدته يمر أمامي ويقف 
لهيبته ارتعدت اطرافي وصرت أحدث نفسي هو القائد  
لماذا لايرتدي لباس عسكري ؟ 
وبيد ترتجف لهيبته اعطيته الورقه  
تناولها مني واخرج ختمه الشريف وختمها 
خاطبني وببعض العبارات اوصاني 
وتابع طريقه ...... 
رحل 




مكثت لأيام تُعد على الاصابع متحيره .. متفكره في ذلك الحلم 
حتى تيقنت ان من رأيت هو حبيبي 
وانه لم يخذلني بل شفع لي عند الله وهو الوجيه عند الله 
فأنكشف الهم بقدرة قادر وبلمح البصر لم يعد له أثر 


ذلك هو سيدي ومولاي أبا صالح 
سلطان زماننا  
لاتنسوه في معضلاتكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كلمات اقشعر لها بدني...*
*حروف تاهت لها أفكاري...فتبعثرت هنا وهناك..*
*دائماً لكلماتكِ وقعاً كبيراً على قلبي..* 
*غاليتي شمعة ...*
*صدقيني أقرأ كلماتكِ والغصة تجتاح فؤادي...*
*أتعلمين حبيبتي..أنني وضعت رسالةً هنا في هذا المنتدى وجهتها لصاحب العصر والزمان...*
*بعد سويعات وأيام قُضيت حاجتي..*
*وفُرج عن همي..بعونٍ من الله..وببركاتٍ من سيدي ومولاي...*
*ماخاب من تمسك بهم..أمن من لجأ وألتجأ إليهم..*
*ياليتنا كنا مهم فنفوز فوزاً عظيما...* 




*عجل الله لنا فرجه الشرف...*
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يحظى بالشهادة بين يديه..* 






*ويبقى قلبي منتظراً مولاه..* 

*الحبيبة شمعة...لن أقل تحترق...*
*دمتي شمعة مضيئة في حياتي..*
*تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق من توسلتِ به ولم يخيب رجاكِ...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيكم العافيه جميع

يعطيك العافيه فاطمه

اختار الوالد الغالي أبو طارق

----------


## سجينة الآهات

تجارب ولا أروع .. لو راح أعقب على كل تجربة .. لم ينته قلمي .. فسأكون حينها عاجزة ,,

يعطيكم ألف عافية على طرح التجارب للإستفادة .. وألف شكر لك فطوم على الطرح اللي جمعتينا فيه ..

>> متابعة .. 

تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

أولاً .. أحب اشكر الأخت فطووم على هذا الموضوع الجميل من جد عجبتني  فكرته
ثانياً
أقول للأخت شمعه الغاليه
كان   سردك رائعاً
 فقد كنت أقرأ أكثر من مره 
وكان قلبي يدق بسرعه
ربي يعطيك ِ ألف عافيه
وسهل الله أمرك وقضى حوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميع
بحق سيدي ومولاي أبا صالح وعجل الله فرجه الشريف وجعلنا من انصاره
ودمتي شمعة مضيئه
تحياتي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أولا الشكر لك أختي الغالية فطوووم*
*على الفكرة الحلوة وأنا من المتابعين* 
*للموضوع وكل تجربة مرا بها كل عضو*
*أقول لهم مسح الله على قلوبكم وقضى* 
*الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم ،،،*
*إستوقفني تجربة إختي العزيزة*
*شمعة تحترق*
*وأنا أقرأ تفيض عيناي بالدموع و*
*يقشعر لما حكت بدني ...*
*يارب ننال شفاعة محمد وآل محمد* 
*دام الجميع في أمان الله*
*تحياتي* 
*نسيم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*موضوع جميل الان فقط رأيته فقرأت كل التجارب الرائعة بحلوها ومرها* 
*والشكر إلى صاحبة الموضوع فاطمة يعطيك الف عافية*
*الله يقضي حوائجكم جميعا بحق محمد وال محمد*
*وننتظر تجربة الاب محمود سعد*

----------


## looovely

ســــلام ,,أخباركم يا أعضاء؟؟ 
                           موضوع رائع ويستحق المتابعة
               لا أعلم لماذا غاب عن ناظري,,على الرغم من أنها
                       آخد كل تلك المساحه في المنتدى 
                  تجارب بالفعل نستقي منها الكثير من الفائدة
                    تشكري أختي وأهنأك لموضوعك الناجح
                              وبنتظار الأب محمود
                                     تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيناريو 
تجربتك تجربة مليئة بالخوف لانك كنتي خايفة وتفكري بلاختبار كثيرا جبتي درجة ماتوقعتيها تسلمي على تواجدك 

شمعة تحترق 
انها لتجربة رائعة وحلم رائع جدا وكلماتك تقشعر لها الابدان خية ابارك لك هذه التجربة الرائعة رزقنا الله جميعا شفاعة سيدنا المهدي محمد بن الحسن 
شكرا خية ع تواجدك الرائع والذي انار صفحتي بهذه التجربة المؤثرة 
لاعدمت تواجدكم جميعا وبنتظار
الأب ابو طارق
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

  الاعزاء  من الاخوان والابناء

 يقول علي  عليه السلام امام البلغاء 
 (ان للنكبات غايات لابد ان تنتهي اليها فأذا حكم على احدكم بها فليطأ طأ لها حتى تجوز فأن اعمال الحيله فيها عند اقبالها زائد في مكروهها )
 ان التجارب مصانع البشر  واختزال العقول  وموائد المنتفعين  
 مررت هنا بعد انقطاع لضروف قاهره فاوقفني العنوان  اسجل  اعجابي بكل من تفاعل  ليفيد ويبستفيد  وشكري لصاحبة الفكره 
 وفقكم الله لكل خير ونفع بكم عامة وخاصة المؤمنين

 خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
   بو كوثر

----------


## كبرياء

*للدموع أحسآس ؛؛* 

*تجـربهـ رآئعهـ ..؛؛*

*كمـ قرأتهآ بتمعن ..* 

*و تأثرت بهآ كثيرآ ..* 

*رآئـعه انتي بـ نظري منذ أن عـآنقت كتآبآتكـ بقلمي ..* 

*وهنآ زآد إعجآبي بكـ إعجآبآ ؛؛*

*هنيئآ لروحكـ الرآئعهـ ..* 


*أميرهـ بأحسآسي ..؛؛*

*مذهل هو صـبركـ ..* 

*ورآئعه هي روحكـ المفعمه بالحب ..* 

*عبرة كبيرهـ هنآ ..* 

*بين طيآت حروفكـ ..* 

*ألتمست ألمآ مفعمآ بالأمل ..* 

*وبعد ذآكـ الصبر ..* 

*حيآة رووعهـ ..* 

*تمنيآتي لكـٍ وللدموع إحسآس بحيآة سعيدهـ ..* 

*تح ـي ـآتوو* 

*كبري ـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*الأمل الورديـ ..* 

*أخطآء الطب .. كثرت .. وسببت بدآخلنآ الكثيرر .. أثرت بدآخلي كثيرآ هي تجربتكـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرمـ منكـ ..* 

*سينآريوو ..*

*هلآ وغلآ بااللي أختفوآ .. هع*

*الثآنويه العآمه عقدة الجميع ؛؛*

*رآئعه هي تجربتكـ ..* 

*والخوف يقطع الجوف مثل مآ يقولوآ أهل الأول ..* 

*تمنيآني لكـٍ وللأمل الوردي بحيآه سعيدهـ والتوفيق والنجآح ..* 

*تح ـي ـآآتووو* 

*كبريـآآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*شمعهـ تحترق ..* 

*عجلـ آللهمـ فرج سيدنآ صآحب العـصر والزمآن ..*

*كلمآت لآ تصف الكلمآت ..* 

*وحروفي هنآ في قمه العجز ..* 

*خآلص إعجآبي بقلمكـ ..؛؛*

*فآطمهـ ..* 

*أكرر شكري على ـآ طرحكـ الروعهـ ..* 

*مسآحآت أمتلأت بكلمآت الأمل والألمـ ..* 

*أستمروآ ..* 

*من المتآبعين ان شآلله ..* 

*بآنتظآر خيي محمود سـعد*

*تح ـي ـآتوو* 

*كبري ـآآء*

----------


## jod

الله يعطيكم العافية ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## سيناريو

شمعة تحترق
كلمات غاااااااااااااية في الجمال 
انتقاء مميز للمعاني التي اتصفت بالقوة فاقشعر البدن رهبةً 
عجل الله فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان.............



كم أنتي راااااااااائعة حقاً حقاً،،،،،
شهادتي فيما تكتبين مجروحه


 تعلمين أن قلبكِ الطاهر مكسب لنا جميعاً ،،،،،

هنيئاً لنا بكِ حبيبتي 
تحياتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*ما شاء الله عليكم ..*
*تجاربكم شئ .. يعني تسلمون و ربي يعطيكم العافية ..*
*لـــــــــــــــــكن .. أمممممممم*
*تجربة شمعة كثير كثير عجبتني .. فادتني .. ألهمتني .. ايقضت شئ مهم بداخلي ..*
*ربي يعطيها العافية .. و تسلم ..*
*موضو يستحق المتابعة ..*
*مرةً أُخرى تسلمين خيّه فاطمة ..*

*و كذلك معكم بانتظار الوالد أبو طارق ..*
*في أمان الله ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اشكر الابنة الغالية شمعة على اختيارها لي في هذه المعمعة* 

*مع الصبايا* 

*وقد قرات الموضوع من اول مشاركة حتى النهاية* 

*لذلك قررت بعون الله ان اجازف واسرد لكم قصة من قصصي الكثيرة* 

*وانتم جميعا تعرفون بأني تجاوزت الستين من عمري* 

*انها قصة محزنة انما فيها كثير من العبر* 

*سنة 1986 كنت موجود بالسعودية وزوجتي واولادي الثلاثة* 

*في اجازة الصيف بلبنان وكانت الاحداث الأليمة ما زالت موجودة* 

*اتصلت بي زوجتي وقالت انها تفكر بالذهاب الى الجنوب لقضاء* 

*عدة ايام وافقت وكان يوم خميس وفي  يوم السبت كنت اتناول* 

*طعام الغداء في احد المطاعم في شارع الملك عبد العزيز بالخبر* 

*سمعنا نشرة الاخبار عن اجتياح القوات اللبنانية المسيحية احد المناطق* 

*وكان معي في ذلك الوقت احد الاصدقاء فقال لي افكر بالسفر غدا للبنان* 

*واخذ عائلتي للجنوب* 

*(( فقلت له انا عائلتي في أمان انهم في الجنوب ))*

*في مساء نفس اليوم اتلقى تلفون من احد اقربائي يقول لي احضر حالا للبنان*

*واجلب معك 10.000 عشرة الاف دولار نريد ان نسفر ولدك طارق الى ايطاليا* 

*لقد تعرض لحادث سيارة وحالته خطرة وسفرة ضروري لا اريد**  ان ادخل بحالتي في تلك الليلة وكيف قضيتها المهم شريكي السعودي قام  بأتصال  خاص* 

*وامن لي خروج وعودة بنفس اللية وقد أمنت المبلغ المطلوب* 

*صعدت الى الطائرة وكان بجانبي احد الاصدقاء اللبنانيين اصابني صداع* 

*شديد طلبت من المضيفة ان تحضر لي مسكن لوجع الرأس فقالت للاسف* 

*غير موجود فقال لي الصديق اللبناني هل احضر لك* 

*((كأس وسكي يخفف الوجع ))* 

*فقالت له اسف لا اشرب خمر انما معي دواء شافي ان شاء الله*

*(( اخرجت المصحف الشريف من الشنطة ))*

* وفتحته للقراة* 

*ماذا حدث* 

*كانت الصفحة التي فتحتها تبتدئ يهذه الآية* 

*ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون (( البقرة))  (154)*

*ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين ((البقرة )) (155)*


*الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ((البقرة )) (156)*

*هذه الآيات موجودة في الصفحة ((24)) على اليسار* 

*فقلت للصديق الذي يجلس بجانبي ان ابني قد مات  فأخذ يهدئني ويقول لا انا سئلت وقالوا اصابته خطرة ولها علاج* 

*المهم وصلت لمطار بيروت فكان استقبال لم اعهده من قبل  نقلوني من الطائرة للسيارة مباشرة واخذ ابن عمي جواز السفر وطلب من الربع الذهاب للجنوب مباشرة* 

*سئلت احد المستقبلين من اقربائي وكان يجلس بقربي في المقعد الخلفي للسيارة* 

*هل كل عائلتي بخير ام ابني فقط توفى  قال لي ان كل افراد العائلة بخير * 

*والعوض بسلامتك بأبنك طارق* 

*ماذا تعلمت من هذه القصة * 

*لكل اجل كتاب* 

*لا يستقدمون ساعة ولا يستأخرون* 

*ياتيكم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة* 

*ومن يومها اسلمت امري لله رب العالمين* 

*هو الذي اعطى  وهو الذي ياخذ* 

*سلامتكم  بكفي* 

*سامحوني  قصة  مؤلمة*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قصة مؤثرة جدا اخي اباطارق ولكن اريد ان اسئل سؤالا مالذي حل بطارق بعد ذلك ؟؟
شكرا على تواجدك الرائع ابتي واتمنى ان تختار العضو التالي 

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ابو طارق

لقد  توفى  رحمة الله عليه

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسف ابنتي* 

*اختار ابنتي* 

*سويت ماجيك*

----------


## جوري1400

*أخي محمود سعد..*
*قصة مؤثرة...*
*تكاد دموعي لاتقف منها..*
*رحمه الله وأسكنه واسع جنانه*..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
وبنتظار اخيتي sweet

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

قصه جدا مؤثره


الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته


وبأنتظار اختي سويت ماجيك

----------


## MOONY

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله واسكنه واسع جناته
  والدي العزيز   هذي هي الحياة
وكل شيء مقدر ومكتوب
ولاأحد يعلم متى وكيف  سيموت
جعلك الله من الصابرين
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته بحق محمد وال محمد*
*يعجز لساني ويدي عن التعبير بما يجول في خاطري*
*ابي بو طارق دمت قوي الإيمان وبخير وبعافية*

----------


## واحد فاضي

عبر وقصص وتجارب 

تؤثر في النفس مباشرة 

وتدخل الى الوجدان بدون تردد

خيتي للدموع إحساس ...........أرجعت في القلب ذكرى مؤلمة 

فصاحبي وأنا في ذات ليلة ............مات بين يدي 

خيتي شمعة تحترق ..........رسائلك تصل لصاحب الأمر بلا شك ولا ريب 

وهذا عن تجربة مني شخصياً ............ويكتب الله ما يشاء 

الوالد الغالي أبو طارق .............رحمة الله على طارق والعوض بالباقين 

لا أراك اللهم مكروه ان شاء الله ......يا أبا الشهيد 


الجميع الجميع بدون استثناء ........بارك الله فيكم 

أعطيتمونا تجارب ...قلما يبوح بها القلم 


خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## looovely

والدي العزيز,,ابوطارق قصتك مؤلمة
                تبكبي قاريها ,,مؤلماً هو فقد الأحبة,,
               قدراً مُحتم علينا كلنا.. ويجبرنا الرضى له 
             فليسكنة الله فسيح جناته ويسقية من نهر الكوثر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيكم العافيه جميعا ً





ابو طارق ..

تجربه مؤلمه والدنا الغالي

نسأل الله له الرحمة والغفران

ولكم الصبر والسلوان

يلمس القارىء ألمك كما يلمس صبرك ورضاك بقضاء الله جل جلاله

طارق  شهيد يا أبا طارق فهنيئا ً له الشهاده

وعوضكم الله بكل خير دنيا وآخره على صبركم ورضاكم






سووويت بإنتظارك حبيبتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*والدي أبو طارق*
*عساك ع القوة ..*
*قصتُك مؤلمة حقاً ..*
*لفقد الأحبّة نزفٌ مؤلم ..*
*و لـــكنه القـــدر ..*
*هنيئاً لأبنك طارق الشهادة ..*
*كم أتمناها بقوة لا تُوصف ..*
*الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ..*
*و يُسكنه فسيح جناته .*

*بانتظار الأخت سويت ماجيك .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
لأول مرة اتوقف عند هذا الصرح الجميل
بتجاربه وتفاعله
كم هو جميل ان نخط تجاربنا 
لينهل منها الآخرين
قرأت كل التجارب المطروحة
ومنها ما اثر في فرحا او حزنا
وتضل الفائدة هي المحور الأساس من طرح هذا الصرح
الي بإذن الله سيبيت عظيما
عوضك الله يا ابي ابا طارق
وكم من الفخر احمل لأني اصبح لي اخ شهيد
رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جنانه
كلمة لبابا محمود سعد
كنت عندنا في الشرقية وفي اراضينا ولم نلتقي
بإذن الله  اللقاء بيننا مكتوب وسيتحقق 
اما على ارض الواقع او في جنة الخلد
اطال الله في عمرك والدي العزيز
وتشكري فطومة على انشاء هذا الصرح العظيم
والشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في وضع اللبنات الأساسية لهذا الصرح
ودمتم

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء الخير  


احبتي  صفحه لطالمه  عجبتني  وكنت بقربه دائماً  من هنا 

لاتعلم من  تجارب  جميله وتستحق القرااة  

كنت  خجله دوماً اسطر كلمه  في حقهم ولا اعطيهم  ما  يستحقو  من اعجاب  

سا اكتفي  با أ ان اقول اشكركم جميعن  على  تجاربكم  لقت  فتحت لي  معارف  واعتبرته  تجربه  

انا خطه  واكيد  راح استفيد منه 


والدي العزيز  لطالما كنت عندما الفظ  اسم طارق  ينتابني حزن ولا اعلم من اين  مصدره  

حتى اني لا اكتب  لك ابو طارق  اكتفي با اب محمود  واعلم انا الاب دائماً يكون فخور با ابنه  

لكن  ينتابني هذا الشعور الحزين  ولا  اناديك بهي  

والان عرفت سر  هذا الحزن  هي شهدة  طارق  رحم  الله  

لي عوده  لسطر لكم كلماتي البسيطه  اتجاه  كلماتكم 

فطوم  .. موضوع  رائع  عزيزتي  
اشكرك عليه  
دمتم بخير الى حين عودتي

----------


## looovely

ســــــــلام,,كيفكم ياحلوين
        احنا بنتظار طلتك عزيزتي سويت ,,على احر من الجمر 
      القي التحية لكل من سطر تجربته,,وشكر يعود لأختي فاطمة
             تحياتي,,وعلى أمل الألتقاء مع تجربة سويت
                         looovely

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أبوطارق .. قصة أوقعت في قلبي وقعا كبيرا .. عجز قلمي عن إبداء مدى حزنه بالواقعة ..

الله يرحمه ويعوضك أجرا وخيرا .. 

سويت .. بانتظارك حبيبتي ..

ألف تحية ,,,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الوالد الغاااالي أبو طاااارق ،،*
*مؤلمهـ تلكـ التجربهـ بـ معنى الكلمهـ ،،*
*مررت بها عندما توفي أخي الأكبر ،،* 
*وشهدت ألام والدي وهي تنهش قلبهـ ،،*
*وصحتهـ وعاااافيتهـ ،،* 
*إلى أن أستخاره اللهـ ،،*
*كل التحااايااا لـ روحكـ الصامده ،،*
*ادامكـ اللهـ بكل صحهـ ،،*
*و جزاكـ اللهـ بـ صبركـ أفضل الجزاء ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ صاحبهـ الموضوع ،،*
*فاطمهـ ،،*
*دمتى متألقهـ ،،*
*خااالض التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خية سويت كلماتك رائعة جدا ومؤثرة حقا
خية سويت بأنتظار تجربتك 
لاعدمتكم جميعا
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظارك سويت

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*((قل لن يصيبكم الا ما كتب الله لكم ))*


*الحمدلله رب العالمين* 

*الأبناء  الغالين الاعزاء* 

*((فاطمة ))

((جوري 1400))

((الأمل الوردي))

((moony))

((عيون لاتنام ))

((ابو  زين ))

((looovely))

((شمعة منورة))

((احساس وحكاية))

((عفاف الهدى))

((sweet magic))

((سجينة الآهات))

((للدموع احساس))

**
**لا اعرف كيف ارد على عواطفكم ومواساتكم لي بالرغم من ان* 

*الحادث حصل منذ 22 سنة  الا انني خلال يومين امس واول امس* 

*كأن الحادث حصل اليوم وكم شعرت بأرتياح للكلمات المعبرة التي* 

*صدرت منكم واضافت لي تجربة رائعة من خلالكم وهي ان المواليين* 

*يشعرون مع بعضهم ويتحسسون آلامهم  حتى لو كانت المسافات* 

*بينهم بعيدة* 


*كلمة شكر واحدة قليلة بحقكم  لذلك اقول لكم جميعا* 

*شكرا  شكرا موصولة من الان حتى ظهور الامام  المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*وأسئل الله ان يمتعكم بالصحة والعافية* 

*ويرحم امواتكم  جميعا* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*المربي العظيم وصاحب القلب الكبير* 



*كم فاضت عيناي بالدموع حين قرأت قصتك*

*إنها مؤلمة...جداً*

*زكم ذكرتني بأحداث مررت بها وأخرى وددت كتابتها كقصة من نسج الخيال*

*ولكن تبقى قصتك واقعاً وأشد تأثيراً من مجرد خيال كاتب*

*امد الله في عمرك ... واسكنه فسيح الجنان*

*تقبلوا مروري*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تتضطرب القلوب...*
*وتقشعّر الأبدان..*
*لسماع مثل هذه القصة...* 
*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته..مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين...*
*وجزاك الله الجنة ياأباطارق على هذا الصبر الجميل...ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*موفقين جميعاً...*
*بانتظار العزيزة سويت..*

----------


## looovely

سـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـلام ,,كيف الحلوين
      شوووووووووو,,وين سويت,,متى راح تقبضو عليها
              اظاهر انها عم تتغلى,,يااااااااااالله ياسوسو
               صار لينا زمان ننتظرك,,كفاش تغلي 
                  تحيااااااااااتي,,looovely

----------


## سيناريو

الوالد العزيز 
سأقول هنيئاً لك بإبنك الشهيد طارق 

قصة مؤلمة اقشعر بدني لأجلها ،،،،،،،

المؤمن دااااائماً مبتلى وأنت احسنت الصبر وإن شاالله تنال يوم القيامة الفردوس ،،،

حفظك الباري من كل شر 
وأطال الله في عمرك
تحياتي لك

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا اللي اشوف خيتي سويت تأخرت ماعليه نعطيها مهلة يومين اذا ما
قدرت نأجل تجربتها ليوم ثاني بس مافيني صبر انا ^_^
تسلميي على تواجدكم جميعا 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{.  .

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء الخير والياسمين  


تجارب  حياتي  بسيطه  جداً 

راح اذكر شي مسبقن  لم  اذكرة ابداً  لنا  لم  تاتي مناسبه الى ذكرة  


اني  كنت ساكنه  الظهران منذو ولدتي  سنتان هما ما قضيتهم هنا  

وهذي بحد ذاته تجربه  لكنه تجربه طويلة الاعوام 
 ساذكر لكم احبتي  تجربه  في ايام  الدراسه  الثانويه  في  ثالث  


في اول ايام  الدراسه  في صباح  اليوم الثالث  للدراسه  اكيد يوم ترتيب المقاعد والطاولات  


كنت في فصل   لم  تكن  صديقتي معي في نفس  الصف  لهذا جلست  با القرب من طالبه  لم اكن  اعرفه مسبقن  

واذا با المعلمه  تقول راح اغير الفصل والطالبات على كيفي  واكيد الصمت  كان  واجب في  تلك  الحظة  


واذ به تجلسني  بقرب طالبه  سمراء جداً و ضخمه  على الرغم اني درست مع الكثير  من البنات سمروات   

وكانت للي  من قبل   صديقه ايضاً  


 اعتذر منها  لني احسست انها   شي مخيف  وكنت  بكل  صدق  اتضايق  منها  واخاف  ايضاً  


كنت  طول هذا اليوم  اجلس  على جنب  حتى لا  اره  او اكلمه  حتى كنت قليلت ذوق مره كلمتني  ورديت عليه 


وانا جالسه على جنب   من غير   ان  التفت لها  وكان علي صعب جداً  لني  ما اقدر اعامل احد بهذهي الطريقه 

    وفي رجوعي الى البيت كان الموضوع  يجول  ويدور في بالي  حتى توصلت الى اني اطلب من المعلمه  

تغيير  مكاني  باي طريقه   ..


وفي صباح اليوم  الثاني  عند دخولي  الفصل  واذا بها  تقول لي  صباح الخير  ..........   رديت عليه   

وانا كلي خجل منها  لني عاملته  بطريقه  انا نفسي لم ارضه  على نفسي  

وبعد  افكر  تغيير المكان

 هنــــــــــــا   التفكير   اخدني  بعيداً   واذا بها تقولي  الاختي  .......... تعبانه  وزداد  شعوري الم  وعتاب الى نفسي  


ماذا تريد   هذي  تريد تعذ يبي  با اسلوبه  اللطيف والطيب  


هنا قررت  ان القاء  بقربه لني لن اجد اطيب من قلبه وهذا الاهم  

في الصداقه  والزماله  


والى الان  صداقتنا باقيه  لن تتصورو  كم  قلبه بريئ  وطيب  

وهكذا  اثبت  لي الحياة ان

الشكل ليس دليل على شي ابداً فا القلب الابيض لن تجده  فقط في الوجه الابيض  


دمتم  احبتي  بخير وسعاده

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
sweet magic
رغم انها تجربة قصيرة ولاكن الاستفادة منها كبيرة 
تسلمي خية ع التواجد وياليت تختاري العضو \هـ
التالي\هـ
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

عساكم/ ن ع القوووووة   :amuse: ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

ااختياري   


الاخت  

المســــتحيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا الناس مو بالمظهر الناس بالجوهر 

تجربة حلوة
بانتظار اخونا المستحيل

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

ماشاء اللة تبارك اللة
الموضوع مرة حلو والاحلى التجارب الا فية 
جذبني وصرت اقرا حرف حرف خلاني استرجع ذكرياتي 
يعطيكم العافية جميعكم
وربي يوفقكم 
ويحفظكم من كل سوء
الحياة تجارب وتحملنا معها في سر مخبئها

----------


## كبرياء

*محمود سـعد ؛؛* 

*رآآئـعهـ تجربتكـ .. آلله يرحم أموآتنآ وأموآتكمـ ويسكنهمـ فسيح جنآتهـ ؛؛* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ؛؛*

*ماننح ـرمـ منكـ ..* 


*سويت مآجكـ ..؛؛*

*رآئعهـ تجربتكـ ؛؛ طرح ممتـع ,,* 

*ماننح ـرمـ منكـ ..* 

*من المتآبعــين ..* 

*جـآآري أستدعآء مستحييليي ..*

*تح ـي ـآـتوو* 

*كبري ـــــآآء*

----------


## looovely

ســــــــــلام ,,ياحلووووين
 عزيزتي سويتي,,كنا دائماً بنتظارك واخيراً سطرتي لنا تجربتك الرائعة
 وفعلاً الناس مو بالمظاهر وهذا الخطأ الي حنا نسويه بدون مانحس لحالنا,,مشكوووووووره اختي سويت والله يديم صحبتكم بينك
 ولا يفرقكم عن بعض,,تحياتي لكِ ولصاحبت الموضوع فاطمة
                      وبنتظار الأخت المستحيل

----------


## MOONY

قصه  بها الكثير
يسلموو سويتي على التجربه
بنتظار المستحيل

----------


## المستحييل

هلا اخواني خواتي في منتديات الناصره..

امممم..

تجربه مرت فيني...\\


انا عن نفسي اكره ومو بس اكره الا امقت الفراق .. بصوره غير وغير طبيعيه..

انا من النوع اللي صعب يتعود على الناس ..لما نجحت من ثاني متوسط كملت متوسط في منظقه ثانيه غير المنطقه اللي من بداية دراستي فيها ..ضاقت علي الوسيعه ذاك اليوم... المهم رحت المنطقه الثانيه وكانت انا واختي في مرحله وحده لما سجلنا في المدرسه الجديده طبعا انا جبانه فاني مارضيت اكون في فصل غير فصل اختي ..
المهم دخلنا ذاك اليوم وكان البنات في الحصه الثانيه دخلنا شافونا افتحوا عيونهم كانهم اول مره يشوفوا بنات جدد المهم المدرسه قالت لهم افرحوا جاكم تؤام..انا من النوع الغير اجتماعي اختي قعدت بنص الفصل وانا في الزاويه لحالي وانا اللي اخترت المكان طبعا.. وبعدين خلصت الحصه واللي بعدها فراغ البنات اجتموا على اختي ونادوني مارحت مو غرور بس لاني مو اجتماعيه اللي يشوف شكل اختي يقول شخص مشهور وانا اي شخص عادي جاتنا معلمة الانتظار وتشوف وشو سالفة البنات وشو صاير قالو بنات جدد شافتني لحالي قالت ليش سكتت ومارديت سالت البنات قالوا هي ماتبي ياعمري انا صرت مثل البطه السوداء..النت الوحيده اللي حسيت من شفتها هي ابيها تكون صديقتي ومعايكانت من برى فصلي بس التقينا وصرنا صديقات ولما خلصنا بروح ثانوي قسمونا الى ثلاث مادرس تعبت نفسيا لما دريت اني في مدرسه وهي مدرسه واه على العطله مرت هم على غم على قلبي مريول ماسويت امي وخواتي سوه واول يوم مارحت وراحت اختي بس وانا مريولي في الخياط مابي اجيبه.. رجعت وعندها مفاجاء طردو صديقتي من ذيك المدرسه مافي مكان وهي عباره عن بيت فما يكفي ..ياهو يهبل ذاك اليوم دريت طرت الليل مانمت مومصدقه رحت الخياط وجبت مريولي الله وكليكم والله يعزكم لبست شرابي من الليل >> جوارب..
ورحت اليوم الثاني ياهو يوم يهبل ياهو يوم يجنن ويلي على ذاك اليوم.. فرحت ...

وبس الله يفرحكم يارب ويسعدكم..

المفجاءه وين؟؟؟
من صديقتي اللي حبيتها موت هي بطتي كبرياؤؤؤؤه..
الله لا يحرمني منها والله لايحرمكم غالي ..
قولوا يارب..
اختار بعدي ..امممم..فرح..
وشكرا على الطرح الرائع..
المستحيل...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اولا اشكر فطوم حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع والمميز والله يخليك لينا يارب
ثاني شي اشكر الاعضاء اللي تواجدوا في هذا الموضوع وحكوا تجاربهم يسلموووو على كل شي والله يوفقكم ياربي
ثالث شي اختي المستحيل طرحك مرة رائع وزين ان حبيبت قلبك صارت معاك ولا كان نفسيتك تعبانة
والله يوفقك ياربي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجل طلعت كبرياء صديقتش
حركات

----------


## LUCKY

تجارب يقف عندها القلم في حيررره  
بعضها مؤلم و بعضها مؤنس  
فالمؤلم منها يصنع لاشخاص شخصيه اخرى غير التي كانوا عليها 
و يجعل حياتهم تتغير و تتميز عن من لم يجد مثل هذة المواقف 
فهذه المواقف تجعل الانسان اكثر نضجاُ و عقلانيه و اقرب الى الطريق الصحيح 
و اما المؤنس فهو نتاج تجارب مر بها البعض نعتقد في بدايه الامر انها مُررره و في النهايه تكون جميله 
و هذة التجارب التي بين يدينا من اعضائنا الكرام تجسد الوجه الحقيقي لما يحدث بشكل يومي اذا لم يكن لي فهو لاخي ( ابن ادم ) 
فمن هنا اقول لكل من مر به موقف انظر الى اهل البيت فلقد مروا بكل هذة المواقف المؤلمه 
*فاليتم هو ماكانت عليه زينب عليها السلام و اخويها الحسن و الحسين عليها السلام فلد خسرا اروع امراءه عرفها التاريخ و افضل انسان بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم ابو اليتامى و امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام . 
* و فقد الابناء عاشه الامام الحسين و هو يرى اولاده و اصحابه و اخوته يقتلون امام عينه .
*و اما المسؤليه التي تلقتها السيده العظيمه زينب عليها السلام لم يتحمل مثلها احد ابداً فكيف اذا كانت المسؤليه بعد قتل الاحبه و قتلافضل الناس و سيد شباب اهل الجنه . 
فهنا لي تعليق على ما كتبته اختي شمعه تحترق هنيئاً لكي رويتك مولاي الامام المنتظر روحي لتراب مقدمه الفداء . 
و اما المواقف السعيده فاتمنى ان تستمر و تكون حياتنا اجمل و اسعد  
و في اعتقادي هذا الموضوع من اجمل ما طرح في المنتدى الغالي فاشكر اختي فاطمه على ما جلبت لنا من فائده و تفاعل رااااائعه من الاعضاء 
تمنياتي لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق و الهدايه و الصلاح

----------


## looovely

ســــلام,, 
            حلوووووووه تجربتتش خيتوووووو,,حرررركات 
       المدرسة طردت صاحبتش عشان تصير وياش,,سبحان الله 
          الله جبر بخاطرش,,زاده أشوف كبرياء المستحيل,,
          طلعتوووووووووو صاحباااااااااات,,وناااااااااسة
                 تحيـــاتي,,looovely

----------


## فرح

كثيره هي المواقف التي يمر بها الانسان منها المؤلم الذي يظل يلازمه ويحزنه 
كلما مرعليه شريط ذكرياته ..ومنها السعيد وهذا يمر ع الانسان كالبرق الخاطف 
بجد كنت ادخل هذه الصفحه وعجبتني تجاربكم احبتي ...وهذا الاكنت مارد حتى لايكون 
لي نصيب ان اقع هنا :embarrest:  ههههههه......
امممممم ليش حبيبتي المستحيل اوقعتِ بي في الشبااااك  :embarrest: 
لي رجعه مرة اخرى في اقرب وقت انشاء الله

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*تجارب حلوة كثير*

*تجربتك حلوة اختي المستحيل واختي كبرياء اكيد الفراق صعب*

*وننتظر فروحه*

*موفقين*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يؤ خية مو مبين انك مو اجتماعية يعني
بس ضحتيني على لبس الشراب من الليل هههههههههههه
تسلمي المستحيل ع التواجد والله يخليكم لبعض 
وتسلموو جميعا ع التواجد الرائع
وبنتظار خيتي فرح 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يعجز اللسان عن التعبير الى هذي التجارب منها الرائع والجميل والحزين*
*ولاكنها جميعها بها دروس وعبر*

*الاخوة والاخوات*
*اميرة المرح*
*فاطمة*
*كبرياء*
*للدموع احساس>>>*
*كانت قصة مؤثرة جدا وهذي التجربة مررت بها* 
*وكان اعظم شي هو فقد الاب عمود البيت وتاجه*

*اميرة باحساسي <<<<<*
*تجربة صعبة جدا*
*والله يرزقك بالزوج الصالح الذي يعوضك*

*الامل الوردي*
*سيناريو*
*شمعة تحترق<<<<<*
*تجربة رائعة ومؤثرة جدا*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية اهل بيت نبيك*
*واجعلنا من المنتظرين الى الامام الموعود*

*محمود سعد<<<<<<<*
*موقف صعب جدا*
*ولاكن تمسكك بكتاب الله هذا مايجعلك صابرا*
*ورحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته*
*في هذا الموقف لي حدثم شابه تقريبا*

*SWEEt*
*المستحيل*

*ونتظر الاخت فرح*

*تحياااااتي*
*اخوكم جرررريح الررروح*

----------


## فرح

اعتذر ع التأخــــــــــــــــير ،،،
يسعدلي ايامكم اعـــــــــــزااائي ،،
هذه التجربه حصلت لي منذا سنه تقريباَ ..
كنت في تلك الليله مضايقه والنفسيه زفته واطيوووري تغرد واقل كلمه او حركه تنرفزني 
حشى كبريت موانسانه  :embarrest: هههه 
وعلي تجهيز عشاء يعني سادخل المطبخ اكثرت من الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
وكعادتي المسجل لازم يكون معااي وانا اسمع عزاء ..مواليد المووهيييييم ع حسب النفسيه 
فتحت المسجل وكان .ع هالكلمات المحزنه ..لشيل اتراب من قبرك على اعيوني اهلها ...الخ 
كانت هذه الكلمات بمثابة المرهم وضعت ع قلبي وازالت ذاك الحزن مني 
شعرت براحه وهدأت والحمدلله تقريبا العشاء شارف ع الانتهاء 
وبقى علي ان اباشر في القلي وهذا يطلب مني ان اطلع برى في المطبخ الخارجي 
طلعت وشغلت الفرن وبلشت في القلي بقى قليل شعرت بدوار خففت ع النار وجلست ع الكرسي 
وانا جالسه فكرت يااارب كهرباء وغاز وكل واحد خطره اكثر من الثاني كيف لو الفرن يفقع فيني 
هل امووت مباشره او اشوووه ..افكااار تودي وتجيب مثل مايقولون 
وكيف اهلي بيجيهم هالخبر واولادي من يربيهم بعدي  انتبهت لنفسي الا دمووعي ع خدوودي 
تعودت من الشيطان وصليت على محمد وآله الطاهرين ..قربت اكمل القلي لحظااات والا بصوووت
*طـــــــــــــــاااااخ والنااار وزجااااج الفرن وصوووت مرعب* بدهشه خرج عمي والدزوجي واخووو زووجي 
الاالنار في ملابسي وانااناادي بسيدي ابالفضل العباس عليه السلام بدوون شعووور مسكني عمي وطفى النار واغمي علي واخووزوجي راح يطفي الغاز لقاااه مغلق استغرب من الغاازوكيف قفل  ومن اني 
ماصابني شي رغم ان النار كانت في ملابسي ماغير احمرااار بسيط في قدمااي للساعاات..نعم اهل البيت عليهم السلام مايخيبون من
يلتجا بهم ..فهم سفن النجاة 
جعلنا الله واياكم ممن ينالون في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
اممممم اختااار بعدي .بهذه النحاسه :wink:  تجي معاااااي 
اختاااار ..،،،اســــير الهوى،،،
مشكوووره حبيبتي فطووومه ع الطرح 
وربي يسعد ايامك انشاء الله 
تمنياااتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## اسير الهوى

احم احم احم

الحمد لله على سلامتك فروووحة وصحيح من لجاء لهم ماخاب عليهم سلام الله ومو غريب منهم عليهم السلام

(فرح اتبعي امور السلامة بمطبخك) :suspicious: 

ماعليه جايكم بس خلوني اذكر ليكم موقف اول.. :huuh: 

واوريك ام حمزة ماعليه الايام جاية :amuse:  ههههه

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## looovely

الحمـــد الـلـة ع السلامة خيتو فرح
                       وآخر الشر ان شاء الله
                       بنتظار اخي أسير الهوى
                       تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله ع سلامتك خية فروحة
واهل البيت مايخيبون ظن احد و
بنتظار اخي اسير الهوى 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الحمد لله على السلامة
خيتو فرح
والله يبعد عنك وعن المؤمنين الشر
تحيااااتي

----------


## عاشق ال رسول

مشكور أخي على الموضوع

والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف لابأس عليش خيو

والحمد لله على سلامتش
وفعلا اهل البيت من تمسك بهم ما خاب

----------


## فرح

يسلم قلبكم يااارب 
مشكووورين ...
ابو حوراء..looovery..فطووومه..جررريح الروووح...عفاف الهدي 
ربي يبعد عنكم الشرانشاء الله 
بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
وبنتظااار خيي ابو حوراء

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد..*
*عساك ع القوة فرح ..* 
*و الحمد لله ع السلامة ..*

*إياكم كذلك مع المُتابعات إن شاء الله ..*
*بانتظار الأخ أسير الهوى ..*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياعليي !!
الحمدلله ع سلامتش فرووحهـ .. ولا تعصبي واجد الدنيا ماتسوى ..
ويلا أســييير ننتظركـ .. لا تتأخر طيب هههههه << احلفي بالله 
وأني متابعهـ ..

----------


## LUCKY

الحمد لله على السلامه اختي فررررح 

ما خاب من تمسك بكم امن من لجئ و التجئ اليكم 

اسير الهوى بالانتظارر

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي اسير تأخرت علينا
مع انك تدري هع 
يلا اخي تفضل 
وشكرا ع تواجدكم
جميعا
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فروحة حبيبتي
جسمي صار يقشعر وأني أقرأ إلي صار لك
أهل البيت ما خاب من ألتجئ اليهم ..
رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..

خيو أسير الهوى في إنتظار تجربتك ..

فطوم حبيبتي يعطيك العافية يارب ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*سويت حبيبتي ..*
*مثل ماقلتي..*
*المظهر ليس بأهم من الجوهر..*
*أدام الله رفقتكما ..*

*غاليتي المستحيل..*
*أثرت تجربتكِ في نفسي..*
*ولكن الحمد لله ..التقيتِ كبرياء..*
*ولافرق الله بينكما ..*


*حبيبتي فروحة..*
*اسم الله على عمرك من كل شر يارب..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليكم ياسادتي..*
*ماخاب من تمسك بكم..*
*أمن من لجأ والتجأ إليكم..*



*بانتظار أخونا أسير الهوى..*



*غاليتي فاطمة ..*
*يعطيك العافية على هذا الإبداع..وهذا الطرح الموفق جداً..*



*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عذرا على التأخير لكن لكم هذه الذكرى الاليمة التي لم ولن تبتعد عن ذكرتي لحظة وان غطيتها بابتسامتي معكم ومع غيركم.. 
*قلب الام الكبيــــــــــ......ـــــــــر* 
كان لدي اخ صغير.. 
ابتسامتة لم تفارق زوايا البيت لحظة .. كان وردة للمنزل.. يضحك يلعب.. كان مدلل لخفة دمه عندي وعند الجميع .. على انه كان لدينا اخ يصغره.. لكنه كان المختلف.. 
كنا نتأمل لهذا الطفل مستقبل رائع للطفة وعفويته.. لكن الايام لاتدوم فدوامة البئس تحوم فيها ففي يوم من الايام مرض اخي هذا.. 
كان مرض خفيفا واعتياديا كلنا اصابنا (انفلونزا) رأيناه كيف دبل وكيف اصبحت ابتسامتة متعبة.... ومنزلنا كأنها اضفئة انواره ....وشموعه هزلت .. 
وبتلك الليلة حيث كان الشتاء قارص ببرودته لكننا لانعلم اهي برودة الشتاء ام انها برودة الخوف على ذاك الصغير .. 
رأيت امي وهي تحتضنه لتواريه عن قرصات البرد وابي كان شاحب الوجه خرجو لنقله للمشفى وبعد عودتهم كان اخي برد جسمة بعد ان كانت حرارته مرتفعة جدا لكن البرودة لم تكن طبيعية فذاك المشفى لم يحسن تقديم الدواء وبوخزة من حقنة خاطئة قلبت مجرى حياة ذلك البريء.. 
لاحظة امي ذلك لكن الامل بان تعود ابتسامة طفلها لم تجعلها ترا شيء آخر غير انها تحتضنه لتدفئه فاعتقادها ان الجو هو سبب ذلك.. 
كان انين اخي كسكاكين تطعن قلب امي (حفظها الله) لكنها سهرة وهي تواسيه بدموع تحجرت بين رمشيها.. 
هدئ اخي من انين فلاح الامل بوجه الام الحنون غطته ليرتاح بين جنبيها وغفت لتصحو ونحن جميعا امامها نسئلها عن حال الصغير.. 
فاجابت هاهو هدئ حاله ونام وما ان حاولة تغير جهة نومه إلا وذلك الصغير متوقفة انفاسه ومتغير اللون فحاولت الام تغطيت الامر عن ابنائها (لكني لحظت ذلك) وهي تقول بقلب قوي خوفا على ابنائها - بصاعقة نزلت على رؤؤسنا (اولادي بسم الله عليكم عظم الله اجوركم باخيكم).. 
وكانت كلمة ابكت قلبها نزفاً بدل عينيها لكن الغرابة بذاك القلب الكبير القوي الذي احتوانا خوفا علينا من صدمة الخبر.. 
وبعد مواساتنا عند بكائنا ومسح دموعنا بكفاها العظيمتين (اولادي ترا هذي الدنيا ماحد باقي فيها) (اصبرو على الدنيا جزاكم الله خير) ومن هذه الجمل التي لم تكن بمقدورها حبس دموعنا وامي كانه شيء طبيعي يحدث لقسوتها على نفسها.. 
وبعدها عادة الى زاوية طفلها لتحتضنه وتنفجر بالبكاء وبأناشيد كانت تتلوها عليه بالماضي.. 
اعذروني لن استطع الاكمال فالختناق كاد يذبحني..!!

----------


## الفرح دنياي

تجاربكم اخواني واخواتي بعضها مؤلم 
لكن هذه هي حياة الانسان ولايخلو احدنا من هموم واحزان وافراح 
سبحان خالقنا ،،
فرووحه،، حمدلله ع السلامه ولو اني قلتها لك من زمان  :toung: هههه ربي يحفظك لينا انشاء الله 
واييييه خفي شوووويه من العصبيه وخلي الابتسامه تملئ حياتك بالافراح 
اخوي اسير الهوى ،،،بكل كلمه كتبتها خيي شعرت بها وكأنك تحكي هذه الحادثه للتوو
عظم الله اجرك والهمك الصبر وتغمد هذا الطفل البريء بالجنه انشاء الله 
وآخر الاحزان لك عزيزي ،،

----------


## واحد فاضي

أبو حوراء ..........عظم الله أجرك في أخوك .........وأخي 

خنقتني العبرة ............فعذراً والله 


فلمان الله

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_السلام عليكم_

_شكرا لكي فاطمة فكرة جميلة وطرح موفق_

_تقبلي تحياتي لكي وشكري وتقديري_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كمـ من الألمـ مملوء بنا
ولكن رغم الجراح نبتسمـ
فهاهي الحياة لا تسير على وتيرة واحدة
بل تصفعنا أحيانا وتتلاطمـ بنا أمواجها يمنة ويسرة
الشكر موصول لكل من كتب حرف لكي يفيدنا
وأشكر صاحب الموضوع الأخت فاطمة
على الموضوع الراقي والتجمع المباركـ فيه
أشكركمـ من كل قلبي جميعا والله يصبركمـ على بلاؤكمـ
موفقيــــــــن لكل خير

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تجربة مؤلمة اخي اسير اعذرك على عدم تكملتك
ولكني اطلب منك اسم
عضو جديد يحكي لنا تجربة من تجاربه
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أختي فرح حمدالله علسلامة* 

*والله هذي من اوهامك تتخيلي اشياء* 

*الحمدلله اهل البيت معانا*
*------------------------------------------*

*أخ اسير الهوي تجربة مؤلمة بصراحة صيحتني* 

*ماعندي شي اقوله غير الله يصبركم*

*موفقين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أنتظر وبكل شووووق من يصقل تجربته هنا
بانتظار العضو المقبل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
صراح ــــــة
الموضووع رووعة مرة 
تسلم الايادي خيتوو 
.............جاري انتظار التجارب الاخرى
روح وريح  ـــان}..

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ماخب من تمسك بهم

حمد الله ع السلامه أم حمزه
الله يحفظش ويخليكِ
بالغه فيهم معاريس

عزيزي  أسير الهوى
حادثه مؤلمه الله يمسح على قلوبكم بالصبر وتغمدالله روحه الجنه  
ويخلي لك  الوالده ويطول عمرها
تحياتي

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تجارب رائعه ..
وبكل تجربه من تجاربكم كانت لي ذكريات 
مر طيفها على مخيلتي للحظات ..
شكراً للجميع

----------


## اسير الهوى

عذرا فقد نسيت ان اذكر العضو الذي بعدي وذلك لعدم استطاعتي بعد وضع تجربتي 

عموما انا اشكر صاحبة هذه الصفحة لوضع وتفريغ مابنا ووضع تجاربنا وما مرت علينا من هموم بهذه الدنيا واشكر جميع من شارك واشكر كل مشاعركم..

انا اختار الاخت زهرة البنفسج وبشرط ان لاتكون التجربة او الذكرى اليمة هذه المرة نريد ان نضحك ونبتسم..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بنتظار اختي زهرة البنفسج 
والتزمي بالشرط خيتي ^_^ تسلموو 
جمسعا على تواجدكم الرائع لاعدمتكم
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*أخي أسير الهوى ..*
*قواك الله و عظم الله أجرك ..*
*تجربة مريرة حقاً .. و كانت على الأم أمرُّ بكثير ..*
*خنقتني العبَرة و انا أقرأ كلماتك كذلك ..*
*ذكرتني بتجربة لي قديمة ..*
*الله يخلي الوالدة و يحفظها ..*
*عساك ع القوة أخي الكريم ..* 
*كذلك أشكر الأخت فاطمة على الموضوع ..*
*و معكم بانتظار زهرة البنفسج ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عظم الله اجوركم اخوي اسير 
واسكنه الله فسيح جناته
وان شاء الله يكون مفتاح لدخول امك الله يطول بعمرها الى الجنه
والله يصبر كل فاقد وفاقده

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .* 




> *أميرهـ بأحسآسي*  
> 
> 
> *مذهل هو صـبركـ*  
> 
> 
> *ورآئعه هي روحكـ المفعمه بالحب*  
> 
> 
> ...



 




> *اميرة باحساسي <<<*
> *تجربة صعبة جدا*
> *والله يرزقك بالزوج الصالح الذي يعوضك* 
> 
> *تحياااااتي*
> *اخوكم جرررريح الررروح*



 


*كـم كنت اتـــألم لحـــياتي وكــم كنت اعـتقد* 
*انني اعيش حيـــاة تعيسة .. ولكنني ادركت ان مامررت بــه* 
*انما هي نعمة من رب العاالميــن ..* 
*كبريــاء .. اشكر لك احساسك .* 
*ودعائك الصادق*
*جريــح الروووح* 





*سلمت اخي .. اشكر دعائك الطيب لي.**دمتم لنا ولاحبائكم .. ووفقكم الله الى كل خير.*

















> بعد قراءتي لما كتبتم وبعد تجاربكم التي مررتم بها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أشعر بأن كلماتي صغيرة بحق 
> أقزااااااااااااااااااااام أمام شموخ تجاربكم ،،،،،،،،، 
> ...



 

*سيناريو ..*
*موقفج ذكرني باللي مريت فيه يوم اختبار الرياضيات*
*وفعلا الخوف يسلب التركيز .. ويضيع كل مجهودنـــا*
*في لحظة توتر .*
*موووفقه خيــــه .* 












> كم من الرسائل كتبت له وبقيت رسائلي حبيست أدراجي 
> كنت اعترف له فيها بحبي .. 
> متيمه أنا بعشقه
> ..... 
> ذلك هو سيدي ومولاي أبا صالح 
> 
> سلطان زماننا  
> 
> لاتنسوه في معضلاتكم



 






> هذه التجربه حصلت لي منذا سنه تقريباَ .. 
> 
> كنت في تلك الليله مضايقه والنفسيه زفته واطيوووري تغرد واقل كلمه او حركه تنرفزني  
> 
> حشى كبريت موانسانه هههه  
> 
> وعلي تجهيز عشاء يعني سادخل المطبخ اكثرت من الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين  
> 
> وكعادتي المسجل لازم يكون معااي وانا اسمع عزاء ..مواليد المووهيييييم ع حسب النفسيه  
> ...



 


*ماخـــاب من تمســك بــهم . وأمن والله من إلتجأ اليهم .*
*فهم فهم أهل السفينة من تخلى عنها غرق ومن تمسك بهم نجا*
*يارب اجعلنا ممن ينظرون اليهم وينالون شفاعتهم .*
*شمعة تحترق*
*هنيئا لك التشرف برؤوية امام ازمااننا .*
*جعلك الله من انصار وشفعائه يوم القيامة .* 
*فـــرح* 
*(خلج عنج الافكااار السودا) .*
*و*
*الحمدلله على الســلامة .* 












> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير والياسمين  
> تجارب حياتي بسيطه جداً  
> 
> 
> راح اذكر شي مسبقن لم اذكرة ابداً لنا لم تاتي مناسبه الى ذكرة  
> 
> ...



 
*تجربتك الرائعه .. وعلينا ان لا ننسى ان جمال الشكل ليس*
*بــأهميــة جــمال الــروح .*
*موفقه* 












> هلا اخواني خواتي في منتديات الناصره..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امممم.. 
> ...



 
*المستحيـــل*
*يعطيج العافية على اتحافنا بتجربتج .*
*والله يخليكم لبعض انتي وفراشتنــا كبريااء .* 










> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اشكر الابنة الغالية شمعة على اختيارها لي في هذه المعمعة*  
> 
> 
> *مع الصبايا*  
> 
> ...



 








> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







> عذرا على التأخير لكن لكم هذه الذكرى الاليمة التي لم ولن تبتعد عن ذكرتي لحظة وان غطيتها بابتسامتي معكم ومع غيركم.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *قلب الام الكبيــــــــــ......ـــــــــر* 
> 
> 
> كان لدي اخ صغير.. 
> ...



 


*الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ (156)*
*استاذي العزيز ابا طـــارق .* 
*اخي الكريم اسير الهوى .* 
*عظم الله أجركم ،رحم الله موتاكم .* *وأسكنهم في جنات النعيم .* 
*وحشرهم في زمرة محمد وآله الطاهرين .* 
*سلامي لقلوبكم الطاهرة الصابرة .* 
*تحياتي وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .* 



*اميرة باحساسي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*اولا الف شكر الي اخ اسير لختياره لي*

*ثانيا ماقدر اوعدك اني اطرح شي مفرح يعني في بالي شي محزن*

*لي عودة مع تجربتي*

----------


## MOONY

بنتظارش غاليتي
موفقه 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## looovely

ســــلام,,
أخي أسير تجربتك مؤلمة,,تخنق العبرات 
ما ذنب الصغار ليرحلو عن الدنيا بجهل من الأطباء 
____ تعجز الكلمات لمواساة مصابك أخي 
لا أراك الله مراً بعدها 
تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات
looovely 
بنتظار زهرة البنفسج,,

----------


## أسرار الليل

صحيح ولله أخووي تجربتك بجد صعبه 
الله يرحمه ..
بإنتظار *زهرة البنفسج*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يوم من الأيام كنت جالسة مع والدتي أسمع كلمة ورم كنت لأعلم بأن كلمة ورم*  
*نفسه المرض الخبيث وماذا يحمل معه من ألم ومعاناة..* 
*وإذا بي أكتشف كتيب صدمني بأنه هذا المرض هو الخبيث..* 
*وقفت حائرة هل فعلن والدي مصاب بهذا فكان أيماني قوي وكلمات رددتها في*  
*نفسي لا والدي بخير لن يرحل عني..* 
*وإذا بتساؤلات تدور في نفسي ماذا سيحصل والدي بخير كان يتحمل الألم رغم* 
*المعاناة كي لايخيفني..* 
*يوما وراء يوم كان يراعي شعوري كي لأحس بألمه..* 
*أزداد به المرض حتى أصبح يترقد في المستشفي لأكنه يريد الجلوس معنا في*  
*البيت يريد الموت في بيته وليس في المستشفي..* 
*وفي يوما جلست من النوم خائفة سوف يحصل شيء من هذا الحلم..ففسرت الحلم*  
*ولقد علمت بأن أحداً سوف يموت أعددت نفسي لهذا الخبر..وصبرت نفسي لما*  
*سيحصل عما قريب لم أخبر أحد بهذا الحلم بكيت وبكيت..* 
*وإذا بيوم ذهبت لزيارته كنت اذهب وأتعبه معي بدموعي أمسك يدي كان قبضة يده*  
*قوية فردد لاتخافي أنا معك دائما..* 
*وفي اليوم التالي لم أستطع الذهاب له كي لأتعبه بدموعي وإذا هو باليوم الموعود* 
*لذهاب لرحمة الله..* 
*استيقظت من النوم بالصراخ والعويل يسكن البيت كان في تمام الساعة12 ليلا..* 
*خرجت من الغرفة من نومي متفاجأة ماذا يجري فاذا بجارتنا تمسك بي أباك بخير*  
*لن يمت وإذا بصرخة أمي دعيها تعلم بوفاة والدها لطالما أحبها أكثر من أخوانها* 
*وقفت مذهولة أصبحت أرتجف ودموعا تتساقط بدون صراخ..* 
*أجلستني جارتنا وأتت بالماء تسقيني وإذا بصراخ أمي يزداد وأخواني خائفين علي*  
*واحدا يمسكني وواحدا يضمني إلي صدره..إلي أن استوعبت الأمر وبدئت بالصراخ* 
*أريد أبي..لم أذهب لزيارته اليوم..لم أره..ندمت حزتها لعدم رؤيتي له..* 
*ذهب لملاقاة ربه..أرتاح من هذا الألم* 
*لأكنه تركني أتألم..والدموع التي لم تجف أبدا* 
*أكتفي بهذا القدر من هذه التجربة الأليمة التي أريد أن أصحو في يوما من*  
*الأيام وأن يكون حلماً* 
*أكتفي بهذا القدر فلا استطيع التكملة..*

*أختار بعدي أختmoony*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياربي بجد صعبه ..
اقراها ودموعي تطيح
الله يرحمه 
إحساس قااااسي ومر ..
بإنتظار خيتوو موني

----------


## همس الصمت

تجربة مؤلمة خيتي زهرة البنفسج
وفقد الوالد من أصعب الاشياء في الدنيا
وهي الحلم الذي لانستطيع ان نفيق منه أبداً
الله يرحم والدكِ ويجعل مثواة الجنة ..
يعطيك العافيه خيتوووو...
وفي إنتظار 
موووووووني ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

خيتي زهوووور (بنفسجية)

عذرا لم اقصد فتح الجراح

لكني اشتقت ان ارى ابتسامة حرفك هنا

وان اسمع صدى ضحكاتك بزوايا صفحاتنا

جرح مؤلم جداً

دعوانا لموتانا بالرحمة والمغفرة

الهمكم الله الصبر..

مليون شكرا لتلبيتك دعوتي

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تجارب أثرت في قلبي..*

*ينعقد لساني عند الحديث عنها...*
*ولايبقى إلا القلب..يدعو إلى جميع موتانا وموتاكم..بالرحمة والجنة بجوار محمد وآله الطاهرين..*



*بانتظار الغالية موني..*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تجربة مؤلمة واسية خية زهرة البنفسج 
رحم الله موتانا وموتى المؤنين والمؤمنات جميعا 
شكرا على تواجدكم جميعا ننتظر الاخت موني 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

قصة محزنة جدا
الله يصبرك ياربي
وتنوري صفحاتك بابتسامة 
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
والله يرحم امواتكم
موفقين لكل خير
بنتظار الاخت مووووووني

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي زهور ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه ورحم الله موتانا وموتاكم إجمعين   كلاً منا فقد حبيب ولكن هذه الحياه مسح الله على قلبكِ بالصبر وجعل مثواه الجنه
وشكراً لكِ على أختياركِ لي   سأعود  
 قريباً وأطرح لكم تجربتي 
تحياتي :amuse:

----------


## jod

الله يرحم موتاكم وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات والله يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان ويصبركم لأن الفراق صعب وخاصة الذي يذهب ولا يرجع وتشكروا على هذه التجارب المؤثرة

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تجربتي   التي سأطرحها اليوم كانت قاسيه نوعاً ما ولكن من خللها عرفت أن الصداقه تتبدد
وأن الصديق الحقيقي قيلاً ما يوجد في هذه الأيام
لا أطيل عليكم
هذه التجربه حدثت قبل التخرج بأسبوعين
كان لي مجموعه من الصديقات كن  5  كان يجمعنا التخصص  وفي نفس الوقت نجلس معاً خارج الممحاضرات وفي لبريك بيننا زيارت نحزن لحزن بعض ونفرح لبعض وفي يوم غير متوقع سقط القناع نعم واحدة منا كانت منافقه آسفه على هذه الكلمه ولكن هذه الحقيقه واحدة منهن   طعنتي  وتحدثت عني 
أتذكر يومها عندما صادفت بنت  زميله لا يجمعني بها غير السلام وهي معنا في نفس القسم
المهم جأت لي وقالت أريد أن أحدثكِ جانباً   ذهبت معها وكانت مرتكبه  تقول لا أعرف كيف أبدء ومن أين أتحدث
قلت لها تكلمي قد أخفتني هل من شيء
قالت لي ان فلانه  تكلمت عنكِ قالت إتها تكرهكِ
لموقف  حصل بينكِ وبينها قلت لها ماهو لا لا أصدقكِ 
قالت اسألي باقي الشله وانتِ  تعرفي  لم أستطع ان أكمل حديثي معها
ذهبت للفور لباقي الشله
 وسألتهم قالو من أين عرفتي
 والله أني حزنت وبكيت لم أستطع أن أصدق
قالو نعم ولكن لم نحب أن نضايقكِ
قلت مالسبب
أتعلمون
السبب
هو  
مره من المرات  سألت الأستاذه سؤال وأجابت
عليه ولكن لم تعجبها الأجابه
 فقالت لي الأستاذه أجيبي أنتِ
وعندما أجبت قالت لي نعم هذا الذي أريده
ومن ذلك اليوم وهي تكرهني عجبت لساخفة الموقف وتذكرت أن هذا لا يحصل سوى  في  أيام المدرسه الأبتدائيه
آه   
فعلاً ليس كل صديق صديق
اسمحو لي هذه  تجربتي :sad2:

----------


## أسرار الليل

ناذر إذا حصلتي هالأيام صديقه وفيهـ ..
بس مهم معدومين من الدنيا .. فيه ناس ينحطوا ع الجرح يبرا ..
ونآس يزيدوا الجرح اضعآفه ..
لأن ذقتها من صديقه مثل اللي صار لك خيتوو ..
مشكووره ع التجربه ..

----------


## MOONY

مشكوور ه خيتووو أسرارالليل على التواجد
 عفر انسيت أختار  :rolleyes: 



إحساس وحكايه :wink:

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> ياربي بجد صعبه ..
> اقراها ودموعي تطيح
> الله يرحمه 
> إحساس قااااسي ومر ..
> بإنتظار خيتوو موني



*عن جد تجربة صعبة في حياتي وتعلمت منها الكثير ومنها الصبر*

*طيحت ادموعش اسمحي لي أختي*

*تسلمي عللتواجد والرد موفقين*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> تجربة مؤلمة خيتي زهرة البنفسج
> 
> وفقد الوالد من أصعب الاشياء في الدنيا
> وهي الحلم الذي لانستطيع ان نفيق منه أبداً
> الله يرحم والدكِ ويجعل مثواة الجنة ..
> يعطيك العافيه خيتوووو...
> وفي إنتظار 
> 
> موووووووني ...



*تسلمي عزيزتي عللتواجد الجميل منك بالفعل حلم لانستطيع الأستيقاظ منه*

*الله يعافيك اختي*

*موفقه*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> خيتي زهوووور (بنفسجية)
> 
> عذرا لم اقصد فتح الجراح 
> لكني اشتقت ان ارى ابتسامة حرفك هنا 
> وان اسمع صدى ضحكاتك بزوايا صفحاتنا 
> جرح مؤلم جداً 
> دعوانا لموتانا بالرحمة والمغفرة 
> الهمكم الله الصبر.. 
> مليون شكرا لتلبيتك دعوتي 
> ...



*  اهلا أخ أسير بنفسجيه حلوه دي عجبتني عفررر اي سميني بنفسجيه حلوه تطلع منك*

*بالعكس أخ اسير لم تفتح جراح هل هو اسكر حتي تفتحه* 

*لن انسي هللتجربه ابدا*

*كنت اتمني اقدر انزل تجربه مفرحه بس هذا الي جا في بالي*

*وشكرا أخي عللتواجد والرد الجميل منك*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> *تجارب أثرت في قلبي..*
> 
> *ينعقد لساني عند الحديث عنها...*
> *ولايبقى إلا القلب..يدعو إلى جميع موتانا وموتاكم..بالرحمة والجنة بجوار محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
> 
> 
> 
> *بانتظار الغالية موني..*



* تسلمي عللتواجد عزيزتي* 

*الله يرحم الموتي جميع*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*فاطمه ..شمعة الوادي..موني..جود*

*الف شكر لكم جميعا عللتواجد وعللردود الحلوة والترحم لوالدي الله يرحمه*

*الله يرحم جميع الموتي*

*بالفعل هذه هي الحياة تأخد منا أغلي البشر والدور جاينا*

*موفقين جميعا لكل خير*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أخت موني بالفعل الصداقة ليست كلمة فقط*

*بل الصداقة أكثر من ذلك*

*ياما من الأصدقاء منافقين لاتعلمين بنفاقهم وتثقين بهم*

*تسلمي أختي لتلبية الدعوة ووضع تجربتك*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حقيقة ليس كل صديق صدووووق...*
*تجربة تنكشف من خلالها الأقنعة الكذابة..*


*بانتظار الغالية إحساس وحكاية..*
*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> *أخت موني بالفعل الصداقة ليست كلمة فقط*
> 
> *بل الصداقة أكثر من ذلك*
> 
> *ياما من الأصدقاء منافقين لاتعلمين بنفاقهم وتثقين بهم*
> 
> *تسلمي أختي لتلبية الدعوة ووضع تجربتك*



 هلا بزهور  تسلمين لي  على هالرد الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *حقيقة ليس كل صديق صدووووق...*
> *تجربة تنكشف من خلالها الأقنعة الكذابة..*
> 
> 
> *بانتظار الغالية إحساس وحكاية..*
> *موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*
> *..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*



شكراً لكِ عزيزتي دمعه ع السطور لمرورك وردك الكريم
بنتظار العزيزه إحساس وحكايه  :amuse:

----------


## looovely

أختي زهرة البنفسج,,تجربة مؤلمة
فقد الأحبة ليمكن تعويضة
الله يرحمة ويجعل مثواه الجتة ويسقى من نهر الكوثر
أختي موني,,تجربتك محزنة
كانت مفتاحاً فتحتي بها جراحي
فلقد تعرضت لهذ الموقف المحزن  
وتعلمت منه الكثير
فليس كل صديق يسمى صديق
 قل هم من نستطيع الوثوق بهم وعدهم أصدقاء
تحياتي لكم جميعاً,,loooveyl

----------


## looovely

بنتظار أختي أحساس وحكاية

----------


## احلى غرام

Thanks  ...

يسلمــــــــــــوووو ع الطرح الجميل ...

أتنظار أختــــي أحســاس وحكــايه ...

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خية موني صراحة بدون زعل هالبنية سبب زعلها سخيف
ماتوقعت في ناس لهدرجة حساسين مدري هذي حساسية ولا وشو
المهم تسلميي خية مووني ع التواجد الرائع وبنتظار خيتي احساس وحكاية و
تشكروااا جميعا على تواجدكم وتواصلكم الرائع مع الموضوع 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## MOONY

> أختي زهرة البنفسج,,تجربة مؤلمة
> فقد الأحبة ليمكن تعويضة
> الله يرحمة ويجعل مثواه الجتة ويسقى من نهر الكوثر
> أختي موني,,تجربتك محزنة
> كانت مفتاحاً فتحتي بها جراحي
> فلقد تعرضت لهذ الموقف المحزن  
> وتعلمت منه الكثير
> فليس كل صديق يسمى صديق
>  قل هم من نستطيع الوثوق بهم وعدهم أصدقاء
> تحياتي لكم جميعاً,,loooveyl



تسلمين عزيزتي  وآسفه  بم أكن أقصدان افتح جرحكِ
 شاكره لكِ المرور والرد الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> خية موني صراحة بدون زعل هالبنية سبب زعلها سخيف
> ماتوقعت في ناس لهدرجة حساسين مدري هذي حساسية ولا وشو
> المهم تسلميي خية مووني ع التواجد الرائع وبنتظار خيتي احساس وحكاية و
> تشكروااا جميعا على تواجدكم وتواصلكم الرائع مع الموضوع 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..




تسلمين فطوم على المرور  أي السبب سخيف  الله يسامحها 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## وردة جورية

الله يعطيج العافيه 

ورة جورية

----------


## jod

بصراحة الصديق لا يظهر أصله ألا وقت الشدائد وهذا ما حصل معي هذاالسنة فهذه الإنسانة حدث معي معها سوء فهم من بعض الحاقدات وكنت افكر أنها كرهتني ولكن بعد مانقلت إلى مدرسة أخرى(انتداب) فوجئت بوقوفها لجانبي وقد فتحت قلبها لي بعد أن تخلى عني الا كنت أظنهم صاحباتي المنافقات ولا انسى عندما انهيت انتدابي ورجعت كانت أول من استقبلني بالأحضان الله يحفظها هكذا اختي الحياة تعلمنا من خلال التجارب ومن تجاربكم نستفيد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جاري انتظار الغالية.. إحساس وحكاية..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تجارب مؤلمة حقا
ولكن لابد من الصبر
بانتظار الأخت إحساس وحكاية

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يؤيؤ كانو خيتي احساس وحكاية تاخرت
ولا انا غلطانة ؟؟!!
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبــــــــــــــــــاح الخيرات ،،*
*بتليقف عليكم شوي ،،*
*و تحملوني ياالـ غلوالي ،،*
*خيتنا إحساس وحكايهـ ،،*
*النت عندها ،، مو خوش شي هاالأيام ،،*
*يعني تعرفو سوالف الدي أس أل ،،*
*و خرابيط الشبكاااات ،،*
*اللهـ يعينها ويعينا وياكم عليها ،،*
*و إن شاء اللهـ ما تطول الغيبهـ ،،*
*خااااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اوك اجل اختاروا لنا شخص
يحكي لنا تجربة من تجاربه
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خية looovelyتفضلي معنا
واحكي لنا تجربة 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## looovely

_ســــــلام,,_
_         تسلمي خيه لأحتيارك لي,,من ذوقك حبيبتي_ 
_     الموضوع حلو,,بس ماتوقعة يقع الأختيار عليي:-)            بس إن شاء الله راجعة بتجربتي انتظرووووني_
_ تحياتي لكم جميعاً_

----------


## looovely

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نينا محمد وعلى 
آله وصحبه أحمعين
بما إن الأختيار وقع علي,,راح اذكر موقف تعرضت له وضايقني,,وتأثرت منه
وانتو تقرو حاول أنكم تحط حالكم مكاني وحكمو أذا كان تصرفي كان غلط,,او كان عين العقل
اني انسانه تمشي والحيط,,بشرط اني ماتعرض للأهانه أو قلة الأحترام,, 
و اتوقع ان الكل يوافقني على هذا الشي ,,المهم 
في يوم توجهة فيه الى الجامعة وكان لازم اخلص بعض الأوراق الي تخص الجامعة,,
بس مع الأسف,,المكان الي دخلت فيه ماكان فيه نوع من الأحترام,,والأنسانه الي كانت موكله بأوراقي
أول ما مسكت الأوراق,,وعرفتني,,تعرضت فيه الى الأهانه والقذف على مذهبي!!!! 
يمكن الواحد في هذي الحاله يحاول انه يمسك أعصابه ومايتهور خصوصاً إن هذا الموضوع حساس
بس إذا زاد الشي عن حده أنقلب ضده,,وبما أني سكت في البدايه المفروض الواحد يحترم 
وسكوتي مو معناه أني ماعرف ارد,,وكلام يجر كلام وكله طعن هذا الشي بالنسبه ليي حساس
وصرت أرد عليها,,بس بحترام وبدون ماتعرض ليها في شي مع إن الكلام قسم بالله يوجع القلب
ولو ما حاذرت على دموعي كان ذرفتها قدامها على الكلام الي سمعته,,خلصت أوراقي وطلعت,, 
ومضى السمستر على خير,,و بدا دوم السمستر الثاني,,وبدأت الأمتحانات الشهريه,,حتى أتفاجأ في
نص الأختبارات بأن المشرفه تقول لي لا عاد الداومي,,أنتي مفصوله سمستر كامل!!!!
سألتها ليش؟!ماسويت شي غلط,,قالت راجعي وشوفي,,لحد ماوصلت بأن الدفاع عن نفسي هو الغلط
طبعاً كان لازم أنخرس لأني طالبه ظليت أسبوع وما حد يدري,,والشي الي كنت دائماً أقوله للبنات
تتوقعوا أكمل الجامعة,,هذا كان كلام قوي على البنات وخصوصاً أني كنت حريصه على أخد الشهادة 
لما الكل عرف وقف في وجهي على الشي الي سويته واهلي منعوني,,وقالوا لي قولي بيباي رياض 
بس مع الأضراب والزعل شويات,,سمحو ليي ,,طبعاً اني حبيت أرجع عشان أثبت بأني ما غلطت,, 
ولو أيش يصير راح أكمل وهذا الشي ما يخليني أتراجع بسهوله واستسلم بسرعه,,ورحت من أول يوم
واستلمت بطاقتي ,,ولحد الحين أني مواصله وببركت دعائكم ان شاء الله أتخرج 
طبعاً الكل بيقول هذي وش ستفادت غير الفصل,,بالعكس دفاعي عن مذهبي وأئمتي يسوا 
الدراسه,,والشهادة إذا كنت راح اخذه بلأهانه أني مستغنيه عنها,,
وبعدين أني سيدة وجدتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام زاراتني في المنام وصافحتني>>
وهذا الشي هون علي و دافع قوي بالنسبه ليي بأني ما أسكت,, ولو يصادفني الموقف مرة ثانيه 
دفاعي راح يكون اقوى والي يصير يصير,, 
ما أنسى المصائب الي تعرضو ليها أئمتي من أجل شيعتهم ,,والحين أجي بكل 
هالسهوله وأقبل الكلام الي ينقال مستحيل ,,
أتمنى ما حد يتعرض للموقف الي تعرضته له 
ويسمع الكلام الي مثل السم,, 
تحياتي لكم المصحوبه بالدعوات,, 
ملاحظه: إذا كان المنتدى بيعتبر ردي فيه نوع من التعرض ويخالف القوانين مو مشكله انه ينحذف

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا هلايام يظلمونا بزيادهـ كثار من اللي نعرفهم راحوا بيقدموا في بعثات ارامكوا وفي الجامعات وغيرها بس ارامكوا قبلوا كل الجماعة الثانية اللي متقدمين  وتقريبا حنا نعرف 15 واحد من الجماعة ولا واحد فيهم انقبل يعني صاير ظلم مو طبيعي بس الله يكون في عونا واللهم
عجل في ظهور امام زماننا المهدي عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجه هو اللي بينصرنا على هذي الناس والله يكيفنا كل شرهم 
تسلمي خية لوفلي ع التواجد الحين اختاري لنا
شخص يطرح لنا تجربتهـ
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## looovely

_                   تسلم خيه فطوم,,لأختيارك ليي_
_                   وحنا ننتظر مولانا بفارغ الصبر_ 
( ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض  
الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون ) 
 العجل العجل العجل يامولاي
  تسلمي خيه خليتيني أنفس شوي عن خاطري,,
 مع إن أنتظر تنبيه من المنتدى لأني هببت شويات
   والي بختارررررررره هو 
(هموووووسه) همس الصمت :bigsmile:  
أفشتك ولك بنوته تعي وحكي تجربتك :wink: 
 ماتروحي من هون ولا من هون,, دغري تجي تحكي :bigsmile: 
 ناااااااااااااااطرتك,,أنا :wink: 
 تحياااااااااااتي لكم جميعااااااااً يالغلاااااااااا
 looovely

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 أختي العزيزه  كم من المواقف تمر على بني آدام  هذا هو الأبتلاء من رب العالمين
ونحنُ شيعه  أهل البيت
مبتلين وأن كان بلائنا لايصل الى درجه
أهل البيت 
الله يسدد خطاش خيتووو ويوفقش وتتخرجي
وطبعاً جربنا سخافتهم
أذكر مره كانت محاضره سلم 
وجت وهبت فينا الشيعه والشيعه
 وتطرقت للمذهب حتى  نكرت الغيبه
 وظهور المهدي
طلعت عن صلب المحاضره
 بس الحمد لله
 وقفنها عند حدها
 وفي بنات بعد من الرياض مارضيوو في كلامها وردوو  عليها
موفقه بنتظار الأخت همس
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تجربة رائعة ..تحكي دفاعاً عن أهل بيت العصمة...*
*ومهما فعلنا نبقى نحن المقصرون ياسادتي..*



*غاليتي لووووفلي...*
*وفقكِ الله في دراستكِ وفي كل شؤونكِ الحياتية....*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*جاري انتظار الغالية هموسة..*

----------


## jod

اهنيئك على شجاعتك اختي هؤلاء حقدهم في زيادة بسبب اقبال الناس على مذهب اهل البيت الله يصبرنا على ظلمهم

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اول شي الف شكر looovley
على أختياري ..
وزين الي سويتيه
والله أنا لو ماكانك كان انطميت وسكت مكاني 
بس ماشاء الله عليش
الله يوفقك ان شاء الله وتتخرجين ..
وخلك ناطرة معي اخر الليل إن شاء الله راح أطرح تجربتي 
والشكر موصول لفطوم على الموضوع الحلو 
إلي يخلي الواحد يطرح تجاربه في الحياة ..
سأكون متواجده آخر الليل
لان الوقت الان لايسعفني لكتابة التجربه .
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..
موفقين ..
ومتباركين بمولد الحجة سلام الله عليه ..
وكل عام و أنتم بخير ..

----------


## همسه دلع

منتظرينش..خيتوو هموسه.
تحياتي.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تجربة حساسة أختي لوووفلي
أعانكـ الله عليهم
وإن شاء الله ببركة الزهراء عليها السلام 
تتوفقين وتتخرجين وبتقدير عالي
موفقة أخيتي 
وبأنتظار الأخت همس الصمت

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بقول الكم عن تجربة صارت ليي قبل 3 سنوات تقريبا
خلتني أعيش في رعب فترة 
وراح أتكلم وياكم بالعاميه أحسن ..
يالله نبدأ ..
من قبل شي 3 سنوات رحنا مكة وبعد ماوصلنا وخلصنا عمرتنا وبالظبط بعديومين
من وصولنا مكة وكان اليوم الي هدموا فيه جسر الكاظمية 
كنا جالسين في السكن ملانيين فقالت أختي الكبيرة ويش رايكم تطلعوا تتمشوا احسن من هالقعده أهني
فقلنا يالله نطلع نغير جو ..
وقمنا وتجهزنا وطلعنا وكانت الساعة تقريباً خمس العصر ..
وأحنا نازلين كنت أقول لبنت أختي مدري ليش احس ان الاجواء مو طبيعية 
فقالت لي صلي على محمد مافي الا الخير ان شاء الله أمشي بس
قلت الها يالله مشينا
وتونا ما بعدنا مسافه عن الفندق الا الدنيا تتغير حسيت بأشياء مو طبيعيه تصير
قلت الهم خلنا نرجع السكن .. فقالوا لا مافي شي بس كذا هواء غير ..
بس والله مدري حاسه ان في شي مو طبيعي بيصير .
وبعدنا شي خمس دقايق عن الفندق كااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
يااااااااالله تنقلب الاجواء فوق تحت 
عواصف وهواء وغبار والدنيا صارت ظلام 
كأنها الليل 
وحوادث سيارات وأصوات الاسعاف في كل مكان 
وما تشوف الا علب البيبسي والكرتون تتطاير هني وهناك
والعبي تتطاير من شدة الهواء
والناس كلهم وقفوا من الخوف ونزلوا من سياييرهم وخلوهم على جنب
والي واقف مو عارف ويش اسوي 
والحوادث قامت تصير بين السيايير والاسعاف مو عارفين وين يروحوا
جد موقف كنا لانحسد عليه
كأنه يوم القيامه .
وأحنا كانوا معنا جهال وقاموا يتصارخوا وكل واحد يقول ياعلي احس إني بموت 
والثاني يقول ياعلي احس اني بطير 
وبنت أختي كانت تصارخ ياعلي ولدي بيطير من عندي مو قادره أمسكه تعالوا الحقوني
فراحت ومسكت بالمبة الي في الشارع لان الهوى كان مرة
قومي ويطير حتى الانسان لو ماكان ماسك نفسه .
وأني كنت أطالع واني ساكته مب عارفه ويش اسوي
بس كنت أحاول إني أكون قوية عشان يقدروا البقية يتماسكون ونقدر نرجع الفندق سالمين
بس الصراحه في نفس الوقت كنت أحس انها قامت القيامه
بس ماقلت لاحد عشان لايخافون أكثر ..
فقامت كل وحده منا لكبار مسكت ليها واحد من الصغار وحاولنا نسمك بعض ورجعنا الفندق
وطبعاً من الخوف أفترقنا وصرنا كل ثنتين او ثلاث مع بعض لغاية ماوصلت أنا 
والمجموعه الي معي الفندق بس كنت خايفة على الي البقية الي كانوا معنا
فبمجرد وصلت الشقه وشفت أختي الكبيرة لانها ماراحت معنا لان ومثل 
ماقلت كان هذاك اليوم يوم تهديم جسر الكاظمية وكانوا يقرون عندنا في السكن
فظلت في الفندق
وبمجرد شفتها صابتني حاله هستيريه من الصراخ صرت أصارح وأصارخ
لاشعورياً ومن قمة راسي
وكنت أقول بس محد كان فاهم لي من الصراخ
خلي احد من الرجال يروح يشوف البقية 
لاني كنت خايفة على البقية 
ومع إن الكل وصل بس ظليت أصارخ 
وصار الكل معي ويحاول يهدي بس انا كنت بدون شعور
وخواتي كل وحده من جهه تهدي 
والكل كان خايف علي لاني كنت مسويه عملية فكانوا يفتكرون ان الصياح كان من 
ألم في العملية أوشي حتى إن زوج أختي كلم الاسعاف وخلوها تجي الفندق
بس أنا مارضيت أروح لان الي كان عندي مو من العملية
كان خوف من الموقف الي صار
وصارت اختي تقرأ عليي قران وأشوي أشوي بدأت أهدأ 
وكان رجل أختي يقول لي شفتي شي في الغرفة او شي
او إذا مو مرتاحه في الشقه عادي تكلمي 
وأنا صمت غريب كان عندي 
وما صرت أتكلم بعده الا قليل
بعد كل إلي صار جلست عند النافذة بدون كلام
كنت أطالع في الجو كيف برة وكيف إن السما صارت تمطر وكأن الجو 
صاير شتاء مو عز الصيف
وأنا طول الوقت أطالع والدموع تطيح من عيوني
بدون ولا كلمة
والصراحة الخوف الي كان متملكني إن حسيت إن بيني وبين الموت خطوة
والخوف الاكبر كان مو من الموت كان من ما بعد الموت
كنت طول الوقت أفكر إن لو توفيت في ذيك اللحظات هل أني قدمت لربي كل المطلوب مني
هل كل إلي أني سويته كافي إنه يدخلني الجنة
كنت أفكر بيوم القيامه كيف بيكون ويس بيصير مصيري
هل هو الجنة أو النار ..
جد هذا الخوف الي كان متملكني إن أموت وأني ما قدمت شي يرضي ربي عني
ومن حزتها وأنا الحمدلله أحاول إني أسوي كل شي يرضي ربي دنيا و آخرة 
وأحاول إني ما أتأخر عن أي شي ممكن يدخلني الجنة 
جد هذي التجربه الي كانت في حياتي غيرتني 180 درجه عن الا ول
ما أقول اني كنت مش ولا بد لا الحمدلله كنت ماشيه حياتي تمام التمام
لكن بعد الشي الي صار خلاني أفكر في أشياء ثانيه 
وخلاني أكبر عشر سنوات لقدام ..
تغيرت حياتي غييييييييييييير
ويمكن من هذاك اليوم وأنا عايشه حالة صمت
لدرجة لغاية اليوم ماقلت إلى أهلي ويش سبب الي صار ليي هذاك اليوم
وترى من يتكلمون عنه أبدأ حالة صمت غريبه 
وإلى الحين كلما سألوني عن ذاك اليوم أسكت عنهم وما أدر عليهم بأي شي ...
بس كل إلي أبي أقوله إن الانسان المفروض يكون متجهز لمواجهة الموت
ويكون على أستعداد تام لتلقيه بدون خوف 
ويكون متجهز بأعماله وبكل شي يرضي ربه ..
الحمدلله على الشي الي صار ليي والي غير حياتي الى الاحسن والافضل .. 

أعذروني إذا طولت عليكم بس جد هذي تجربه مرعبه في حياتي
وحبيت أوصلها ألكم عشان تستفيدون منها ونكون دائماً على أستعداد لملاقاة الرب
..
المعذرة مرة أخرى ..
وأشكر خيتي لوفلي لأختيارها لي في هذا المكان
وأشكر فطوم على الموضوع الجميل والرائع ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..
والله يبارك الكم بهذي المناسبه السعيده
الله يعودها علينا وعلى الجميع بالخير والبركة ..

وأختار بعدي ..
أممممممممممممممممممممم
والله مدري محتارة أختار مين .
بس يالله مافي غير
الغلا 
دمعة على السطور ..
نبي نشوف تجربه من تجارب حياتها ..
تحياتي لك مقدماً الغلا دمّوع ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

خيتو همس الصمت 

انعدم احساسي بمن حولي وانا اقرا سطورك

احسست ببرودة شديدة مع انو قاعدة اقول قبل لحظات شكل المكيف خربان ما يبرد لاني مررررررررة حرانه

فعلا يجب على الانسان الا يغفل عن العمل للاخرة

وعليه ان يفكر في احقر الامور في حياته وينظر لها بعمق حتى لا يزل او يخطئ

وتجربتك يا خية

ذكرتني بايام الله يرحمها ... صار ليها عمر

موفقة دوما خيتو همس الصمت

وبانتظار  اختنا دمعة على السطور لتخط لنا احدى تجاربها

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*همس الصمت..بصراحة عشت مع كلماتك...مع تجربتك...*
*فعلاً يجب أن يكون الانسان على استعداد وبانتظار الموت في اي لحظة..*


*أعاننا الله وإياكم على الموت وما بعد الموت...*
*وجعلنا مما يحظو ويتشرفو بحضور أنوار محمد وآل محمد لهم في قبورهم..*

*موفقة عزيزتي..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*


*خالص شكري لكِ أخية لاختياركِ لي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قلبتُ أوراقي...بحثتُ في ذاكرتي...*
*هنا وهناك...*
*فما وجدتُ اروع من هذه التجربة.. لتُذكر بين سطور حياتي..*
*فقد نقشتها في قلبي بحر دمي...* 

*أجمل تجربة ممرتُ بها..*
*اشكر الله عليها..*
*بدأت من أقل من سنتين تقريباً...*
*وإلى الآن ......واتمنى أن تستمر طيلة حياتي..* 

*وهي*
*عندما بدأت أناملي تصنع مسبحة من أطهر تربة في بقاع الأرض..*
*تربة سيد الشهداء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 

*فكرتُ كثيراً هل استحق هذه الرتبة يامولاي...*
*هل تقبلني خادمة من خدامك..* 

*واجهتني صعوبة في بادئ الأمر..*
*في كيفية صنع تلك المسبحة...الطاهرة..* 

*بدأتُ بالبكاء خصوصاً وقت النوم..*
*وأنا اقرأ في زيارة عاشوراء..* 
*وأنا أناشد سيدي الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*ألا تقبلني خادمة يامولاي؟؟؟* 
*أنا أتطوق شوقاً لأكون خادمة تحت تراب قدميك الطاهرتين..* 



*رأيتُ الكثير من الرؤى..* 
*شيئاً فشيئاً بعونٍ من الله تعالى..وببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين...*
*رأيتُ أناملي تصعنها بكل بساطة ... وأنا اردد عزاء ونعى في حق الحسين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*حتى تشرفت برؤية السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..أظنها الزهراء..أو ابنتها الطاهرة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما..* 
*وكأنها تُردد نفس ماكنتُ اردده...*
*وهي واقفة مجللة بالسواد ....* 
*اعتبرتُ ذلك قبول إن شاء الله من السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*اعتبرتُ ذلك ترحيب من السيدة...*
*فحمدتُ الله جل وعلى...* 

*ومنذ اتقنت هذه الخدمة..قررتُ ان أول مااصنع... يكون لأجل الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*وياسبحان الله كان قريب من من شهر الحسين شهر المحرم...*
*وتم توزيعه في( الحسينيات ...في الختم.. وماشابه..)*
*أنا وأختي..نتشارك في ذلك...* 


*وإلى الآن ادعو دوماً إلى ذلك الشخص العزيز على قلبي..*
*الذي علمنيها..*
*وادعو له بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد..وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*ببركة محمد وآل محمد..* 

*أسأل الله العلي القدير بحق سيد الشهداء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه أن يقبل هذا العمل منا..*
*وألا يحرمنا من خدمته..* 



*هذا مااحببتُ أن اقدمه بين أيديكم...*
*اكرر شكري الجزيل لغاليتي همس الصمت..*
*وإلى صاحبة الموضوع..الغالية فاطمة...*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احترت اختار من بصراحة*
*اركب وانزل في المنتدى*
*مره محتارة البنت..*

*قررت في النهاية اختار اخونا أبو زين..*
*لن أقول واحد فاضي..*
*لأني بصراحة لااراه فاضي..*
*بل كل مايكتب جميل..ومفيد..*

*ليسمعنا تجربة من تجاربه...*
*اعتقد لديه الكثير ...*


*بانتظار أبو زين..*



*موفقين..*

----------


## MOONY

خيتوو همس الصمت
تجربتك   مؤثره جداً
فقد ارتعدت فرائصي
فعلاً الموقف مخيف يجب  لنا التفكير
في  الأخره  والعمل لها
الله يوفقك لعمل الخير
ويحشرك مع محمد وآل محمد
خيتووو دمعه ع السطور
الله يعطيكِ العافيه
ويوفقك في خدمة  أهل البيت
تحياتي القلبيه

وبنتظار الأخ أبو يزن
تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

تجربتك رائعة خيتو دمعة

وفقك الله لخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام

<<<تعلميني كيف اسوي مسباح التربه>>>

بانتظار الاخ ابو زين

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## واحد فاضي

تجاب راااااااااائعه 

تضع الإنسان في خضم أحداث لم ولن يفكر في خوض بعضها 

ويعشق الدخول في أخرى 

عشنا معها لحظة بلحظة لأنها بالتأكيد تنبع من القلب 

بدون تكلف ولا مبالغة 

غداً إن شاء الله تجربتي ترونها 

وأشكر خيتي دمعة للإختيار <<ورطتك صح هههههه 


فمان الله

----------


## looovely

_موني تسلمي غناتي,,وصدقتي في كلامش_
_الله يعينا لأن دايم يجرحونا بلكلام_
_ومالينا الا الصبر,,,وانتظار فرج المهدي_ 
_عجل الله له بالظهور_ 
_دموعه,,يالغلا تسلمي وحنا لازم نتعلم_
_ندافع عن ائمتنا ,,وهذا قليل في حقهم بس مابليد حيله_
_الله يصبرنا إن شاء,,على ظالمي أهل البيت_ 
_جود كلامك كله صحيح,,التشيع بدء في زيادة_
_والحمد الله ,,هذا من فضل الله_
_اللؤلؤ المكنون ,,تسلمي,,وببركت دعائكم_
_ننتصر على ظالمي أهل البيت,,وتسلمي لدعاء_
_والله يسمع منك,,لاني فعلاً لست قادرة_ 
_لسماع أكثر مما سمعت,,_ 
_همس الصمت تسلمي حبيبتي,__,_
_وأنتي لو بمكاني,,راح تسوي نفس الي سويته_ 
_الشي الي صار طلع أبو الجرئه الي فيني_ 
_وتسلمي_ _لطرح تجربتك وفعلاً أوقات الإنسان_
_يحس بشعور غريب وبضيقه,, لإن في شي بصير_ 
_وياما صارت معي,,والي اسويه هو قراءة القرآن والأدعيه_
_فعلاً شي يخفف على القلب,,_
_دموع ,,حبيبتي هنيئاً لكِ_
_بما حصدتي,,مجهود مشهود لكِ عند ابا عبد الله الحسين_
_والله يجعلنا من خدامه إن شاء الله,,ومهما قمنا بخدامت_
_أهل البيت,,لانزال نحن بما نعمل مقصرين,,_
_تجربه رائعه خيه,,اغبطكِ فيها_
_أبو زين,,نحن بنتظارتجربتك_
_تحياتي لكم المصحوبه بالدعوات_
_مع خالص شكري وتقديري للمتألقة فطوم_
_أختكم المحبه لكم,,looovely_

----------


## jod

أخواتي همس الصمت ودمعة على السطور الله يحفظكم من كل سوء على هذه التجارب الرائعة نحن بإنتظارك أبو زين لسماع تجربتك أو واحد فاضي افضي شوية ونورنا بتجربتك ودمتم بحفظ الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

قبل ثلاث سنوات وشوي يعني كم شهر 

في شهر أم زين ........للولادة 

وبعد أن تعبت قليلاً وأنا على إهبة الاستعداد لكي أكون بجانبها 

وأكون مستعداً معها في الولادة أيضاً 

وبعد مراجعة مستشفيين وكل واحد يقول الولادة بدري عليها 

وهي تحس بأن الولادة قريبة 

حوالي الساعة التاسعة في ليلة خميس 

خرجت معها وأنا أسوق بسرعة متوسطه متعمداً المرور على المستشفيات في طريقنا 

وفي أثناء مرورننا على مستشفى ..........بدأت أولى حالات الولادة 

وأدخلتها المستشفى .............

وتم الكشف .........وقررت الطبيبة بأن الولادة وشيكة 

ودخلت غرفة الولادة 

ودخلت معها في غرفة الولادة أشد من أزرها 

وفجأة حدث أن نزل النبض للمدام والجنين الى الصفر 

يا الله ..............لا يوجد نبض نهائياً 

شوي ورجع النبض ..............الحمد لله 

شوي ويختفي النبض نهائياً 

وخشيت من كلمة قالتها لي الدكتوره لاحقاً 


الأم ..............أم الجنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا الله ...........ماذا أختار ؟؟

لا لا ...حاولي يا دكتوره أرجوك ......

يا سيد ما فيه محاوله خلاص النبض صفر .....لا ينقطع الاوكسجين عنهم أكثر من كده .......

قلت ليها أنا عندي اللي ينقذهم ثنينهم 

الدكتوره بإستغراب :- من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنا :- خليني بس وأنا واثق بأنك بتسوي العمليه بدون ما يتعرض أي منهم للأذى 

ودخلت الدكتوره وهيه مبدية إستغرابها .....ومقدرة الصدمة في نفس الوقت .

أنا بكل صراحه كنت متطمن بأنني لن أُخذل ممن سأطلب منها !!!!!!!!!!!!

رحت على الكرسي في الإنتظار 

جلست 

رفعت يدي بالدعاء 

يا مولاتي ، يا سيدتي 

يأم الحوائج العظام 

يا ملبية الملهوف 

يا صاحب الموقف الجليل 

يا زوجة ولي الله الأعظم 

يا .................





أم البنين 




سيدتي إن زوجتي ومن في بطنها 

بيديكِ يا سيدتي 

وقد وعدت من وعدت بأنهم سيسلمون 

ببركة من أطلب منها تلبية دعائي 

إنهما بين الموت والحياة 

أو الحياة والموت 

فلا تخذليني 

فإنني أطلب منك سلامتهم 

وأخذتني فجأة غفوة ونعاس

ومر طيف أبيض كبياض الثلج 

لا تشوبه شائبة 

وانتبهت 

مع أذان الفجر 

وخرجت الممرضة من غرفة العمليات 

وهي تقول 


>>>>>بابا مبروك ..........ولد 

وأنا غير مصدق لسرعة الإستجابة 

فسألتها :- ماما كويس ؟؟؟؟؟

رد علي :- ماما كويس ....بيبي كمان كويس 


سجدت على الأرض شكراً لك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب 

مولاتيس من طلب منكِ لا يرجع الا بالإستجابة 

أخذت وليدي بين يدي 

أقمت عليه السنّة .........أذنت في أذنه اليمنى وأقمت في اليسرى 

سلمته لهم .

 وأنا بإنتظار خروج الزوجة المتعبة ،أخذتني غفوة أخرى 

وكأني أرى لمحة أخرى أبيض من الثلج ...............لابأس عليك 

أفقت فإذا أمامي الدكتوره 

تقول لي :- مبروك يا أخ 

أنا :- الله يبارك فيك ، المدام بخير 

الدكتوره :- الحمد لله بخير والولد بخير 

أنا :- ما قلت لش يا دكتوره إن اللي أطلب منها ما بتخيبني 

الدكتوره :- اللي حصل في غرفة العمليات شيء عجيب جداً جداً 

أنا :- ويش اللي صار 

الدكتوره :- أدخلنا المدام والنبض زي ما تعرف صفر ، وسألتك أهم شي إيش الولد ولا المدام ؟؟
وفجأة عاد كل شي طبيعي بدون أي تدخل بالاوكسجين أو غيره وصارت العملية من أسهل العمليات عندنا لحد الآن 
مع العلم بأن نفس الحالة المفروض إن الجنين يصيبه ضمور في المخ و أعراض أخرى ، بس الحمد لله 
ممكن أسألك :- إيش عملت إنت 

أنا :- خليت واسطه عند ربي ، سر من الأسرار الآلهية 

ومشيت عن الدكتوره لأطمئن على الأم والولد 

وجاء الى هذه الدنيا ............زين العابدين 

هو في يوم 12-3 عيد ميلاده 

وأمه بتاريخ 13-3 عيد ميلادها 



لكم مني خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الله 



أوه نسيت ...................أختار بعدي أخوي .........شبل الطفوف

----------


## looovely

_   أخوي أبو زين الحمد الله على سلامتها_
_          وفعلاً من التجأ لهم ماخاب,,ومن يتوكل على_ 
_                     فهو حسبه,,تجربه رائعة أخي_ 
_                    والله يخليهم لك إن شاء الله,, _ 
_                  ويحفظهم الله بعينه التي لا تنام_ 
_                  تحياتي لك المصحوبه بالدعوات_
_     looovely_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

خيو ابو زين

لا اعرف احسست انك تتكلم عني

حين بدات يقراءة السطور الاولى وعبارة شهر الولادة تساقطت دموعي ولا زالت

وبحق ما خاب من توجه الى الله بباب الحوائج مولاتنا ام البنين

الحمد لله على سلامتهما لك اخي

والله يخليكم لبعضكم ولا تشوفون سوء بحياتكم

خالص دعواتي

دمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## أسرار الليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..
صحيح ولله ما خاب من التجأ إليهم ..
والحمدلله على سلامة أم زين
ننتظـــر أخووي شبــل الطفوفـ

----------


## jod

ماخاب من تمسك بهم ومبروك عليك زين العباد إن شاء الله يكون من الهادين والله عزوجل يحفظ لك أم زين وزين

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله عليكم اخواااني ..تجاااارب الحياااه كثيييييره
والحياه كلها تجااارب 
دمــــــــوووع يالغلا ...رااائع ماتعمليه حبيبتي وجعلنا الله واياكم ممن ينالون في الدنيا
زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
اممممم لاانسى اييييييييه اريد مسبااااح الى شهر رمضان ههههه  :wink: ياحبك للاحراااج 
عااادي خااالتك انت كريمه وانا استااااهل  :embarrest:  :toung: 
اخوووي ابو زيـــــــــــن..
ربي يحفظ لك زين وام زين انشاء الله 
وبعد ماشاء الله نفس تاريخ ولادة حموووزي العمر كله انشاء الله في طاعة الرحمن 
ماخاب من تمسك ولجا لهم سادتنا وشفعائنا في الدنيا والاخره 
يسلمووووو وفي انتظااار خيي شبل الطفوف

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*موني ...جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يتشرف بخدمة محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*أيلول...حاضرين للطيبين خية بالخدمة تفضلي واعلمك..*
*لوفلي..يارب نكون من خدامهم يارب..*
*فروحه..ياهلا..إن شاء الله مايصير خاطرك إلا طيب حبيبتي..كل شي ولا نزعل فروحة..*
*جود..رحم الله والديك على هالدعوات الطاهرة خية..*


*أبو زين...*
*ماخاب من توسل بهم ..أمن من لجأ والتجأ اليهم...*
*سلام الله على أم البنين أم الحسين...*
*الله يحفظ لك أم زين العابدين..وزين العابدين يارب بحق باب الحوائج أم البنين..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*




*بانتظار أخونا شبل...*
*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## Hussain.T

انا من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع لكن بسرية<<علشان لا احد يختارني هههه

واحد فاضي شكرا ع التوريطه الحلوه

الحين اكتب ليكم اجدد تجربة لي

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

انا بصراحة ما مررت بتجارب كثيرة بس هذي احسن تجربة لي وصارت الي بالامس تقريبا

========================

وانا اشتغل على الكمبيوتر جت الي كآبة غير طبيعية وصرت خلاص مو طايق حالي واي واحد يكلمني انفجر فيه

طلعت اتمشى على كورنيش سنابس ورحيت حالي شوي

بس مافيه فايده على طووول جتني الكآبه مره ثانية

وصار هذا حالي يومين تقريبا كل كأيب ليما وصلت الى الحد الاتماني وقررت ما اقعد على الكمبيوتر اصلا

طفيت الكمبيوتر وقعدت حزين كأيب

الى أن استلقيت وانا اسمع قصيدة ((بل كلهم علي-باسم الكربلائي)) من شريط لوحة عشق

وانا مركز في كل كلمة يقولها 

الا اسمعه يقوول

((علي ماخاب ابد من بالشدد نادى علي __ علي ويوم الشدد من تنخى بحروفه .. الك عون وسند بالنايبه تشوفه))

وصرت اعيد هالبيت وانا اردد وياه

بعدها حسيت بفرحة مو طبيعية

وصرت اردد

 نادي علي مظهر العجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب
علي علي علي علي يا علي
كل هم وغم سينجلي بولايتك ياعلي ياعلي

وآخر شي اختتمت بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

وبعدها صرت ... ما اقدر اوصف شعوري هذيك الحزة

ودمتم بحفظ الباري

اكييييد مللتكم بس مالي شغل كل من واحد فاضي

انا اختار  .......... ابتسام السهم

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

اخي شبل...

ليش مللتنا بالعكس...

كل انسات يمر بحالات مشابهة ولكن ليس كل انسان لديه قوة الايمان التي تتفاعل فيها الروح اثناء المناجاة والدعاء

فهنيئا لك بني.....

دمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## عنيده

*تجربه حلووه اخوي شبل الطفوف  ..* 


*اللهم ثبتنا ع ولايه الامام علي .. 


مع تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا ع تواجدكم جميعا وعلى طرحكم
لتجاربكم وشكرا لجميع من تولى الموضوع في غيابي
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا وبنتظار اخونا ابتسام السهم
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخوي شبل حياك الله 

تجربه وخوووووووش تجربه أو لنسميها موقف 

آل البيت عليهم السلام حتماً من تمسك بيهم ما خاب 

لو بالشدد لو بالسهل هم اللي يضيفون الضيف 


وشدعوه مللتنا يا خوك ....بالعكس تجربة رااااااااااائعه أخوي 

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الكريم

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء &  صباح  الياسمين على الجميع  


مشاء الله تجارب رائعة   كا روعة اصحابة   


 اصبح لكل تجربة  وقع على نفسي   لني  احس اني تعايشت معاكم  فيها  


دمتم بخير وعافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخوي شبل الطفوف..*
*بالعكس ..*
*جميلة التجربة جداً..*
*عند مجرد ذكر أهل بيت الرحمة..*
*وذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..نرى انفراج في نفوسنا...*
*وكل ذلك بعون من الله وببركات منهم ساداتي وموالي..*
*ماخاب من تمسك بهم أمن من لجأ والتجأ اليهم..*

*أخي ..شبل..*
*جعلك الله من المتمسكين بولاية علي أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*


*بانتظار أخونا ابتسام السهم..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف إذا كنت تأخرت عليكم  :embarrest: 
بســــــ توي أشوف إسمي :embarrest:  
جاري تذكر تجاربي مع أني لا أحب حفظ التجارب الشخصية 
وأحاول أنساها دائما << ما أدري ليشــــ  
خلال الساعات القادمة 
أحاول تذكر تجربة جميلة  :embarrest:  
يعني تقريبًا 3 ساعات والتجربة عندكم 
ادري طويلة بســـ لازم أذكر عدل :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد  
لا أعرف من أين أبدأ تجربتي ....
تلكــ التجربة المؤلمة التي حدثة معي ....
قبل 6سنوات تقريبا أو أقل .... 
وفي مثل هذه الأيام أيام المرح و الإجازة .... 
الذي لم أتخيل وأنا في ذلكـــ السن ....
أن تحدث معي ....
12 سنة قضيتها في هذه الحياه .... 
قبل تلكــــــــ التجربة الأليمة .... 
سأبدئها من بدايتها ....
كنت ذلكـــ الولد المشاكســــ ....
المتميز في دراستة....<< ولله الحمد إن شاء الله لنهاية الدراسة 
بعد نجاحي بالتميز في السنوات الأربع الأولى ....
توجهت للسنة الخامسة و كلي أمل بأن أواصل ....
حصولي على الإمتياز ....
لم أجتهد أكثر فتخلفت عن الإمتياز بشيء بسيط ....
خفت أن يغضب مني أهلي ....
أخدت الشهادة توجهت إلى والدتي .... 
فقلت لها لقد نجحت ياأمي ....
قالتـــ لي إذهب وأخبر والدكــــ ....
ذهبت ولم أهتم بعدم حصولي على الإمتياز ....
كان أبي مستلقيا على ذالكـــ السرير ....
ناديته ( إباه إباه لقد نجحت ) ....
فقال تعال لأرى ....
ووضع يده على رأسي وقبل خدي .... << فكانت هذه أجمل هدية 
وقال بارك الله فيكــــ ....
مضى أول شهر من الإجازه ....
وأنا ألعب وأركض ....
وفي عصر ذلكــــ اليوم (ال....) ......
عرفت أن والدي أخذ للمشفى ....
بسبب المرض ....
قلت في نفسي لمذا لم ينتظروني ....
لكي ألقي نظرة على والدي ....
بعد عدة أيام قالو من يريد الذهاب إلى فلان ( والدي) في المشفى ....
فطرت فرحا لأني لم أرى والدي منذ عدت أيام ....
فإشتقت إلى رؤيتة ....
قال لي أحد الأقرباء ....
لا لن تستطيع الذهاب ...
لأن المشفى لا يسمحون للأطفال بالدخول ....
فحزنت ....
بعدها كل مساء كنت أستلقي على سرير والدي ....
لأتذكر الأيام الممتعة التي قضيتها معة ....
وأنا مستلقي على ذلكـــ السرير ....
تذكرت تلكـــ العصريات ....<< وقت العصر 
التي كان يأتي بذلكــــ الكيس المملوء....
بالخبز وكنت عندما أراه ولو كان في آخر ....
الشارع أذهب مسرعا وأمسكــ ذلكـــ ....
الكيســـ وأذهب به إلى المنزل وأنا مسرور ....
ولم أعلم سر ذلكـــ السرور ....
ظللت على حالتي هذه أنام على سرير والدي ....
إلى تلكــ الليلة لم أنم على ذلكـــ ....
السرير ....
إستيقضت من النوم وإذا بصيحات ونوحات ....
وبكاء شديد ونساءٌ كُثر .... 
رأتني أحدى النساء بعد أن إستيقضت ....
فنادة فلانة (أختي الكبيرة) .... 
أخدت أختي بيدي ....
وذهبت بي إلى مكان آخرة ....
قالت لي لقد توفي والدكـــــ ....
فكان ذلكــــــ الخبر كالصاعقة ....
هززت برأسي قائلا ....
نعم نعم .......
ولم أذرف أي دمعة ....
إلى أن ذهبت إلى المرحاظ ....<< أعزكم الله 
فإنفجرت دموعي .....
توضأة وصليت ....
وعدت إلى البكاء مرة أخرى .... 
الباقي ممنوع من العرض  :amuse:  
إنتهت تجربتي ,..... 
رحمكــــــ الله يا والدي 
وبعدها يقولون لي ....
إن فلان قد توفى .... 
ولا أصعق بذلكــــ الخبر .... << إلى الآن 
بسبب هول الحادثة التي حصلت معى ... 

 :rolleyes:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هل أختار عضو  أم  ماذا ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم...ابتسام السهم..*

*تأثرتُ كثيراً عند قراءتي لكل كلمة كُتبت هنا..*
*فالأب خيمة تُظلل على ابناءه..*
*فإذا رحل..ذهب الظلال..*
*ويبقى جرح فقده في القلب..طول العمر..*
*ولا سيما عند الأطفال..ساعد الله يتامى الحسين..*
*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته..مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*اعتذر منك أخي...لقسوة كلماتي على نفسك..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *أخي الكريم...ابتسام السهم..*
> 
> *تأثرتُ كثيراً عند قراءتي لكل كلمة كُتبت هنا..*
> *فالأب خيمة تُظلل على ابناءه..*
> *فإذا رحل..ذهب الظلال..*
> *ويبقى جرح فقده في القلب..طول العمر..*
> *ولا سيما عند الأطفال..ساعد الله يتامى الحسين..*
> *رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته..مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 
> 
> ...



 

.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*معذرةً مره أخرى منك أخي* 
*اعتذر وبشدة..*
*ولكن ذكرت يتامى الحسين* 
*فاحببتُ أن أُسلى قلبك بذكرهم..* 

*( لاأريد أن أتدخل في موضوع لغيري..ولكن أرى أنه من قوانين الموضوع أن تختار عضو بعدك أخي)* 


*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *معذرةً مره أخرى منك أخي* 
> 
> *اعتذر وبشدة..*
> *(لا داعي للأسف ...)*
> *ولكن ذكرت يتامى الحسين* 
> *فاحببتُ أن أُسلى قلبك بذكرهم..*
> *(جزاك الله خيرا  )* 
> 
> *( لاأريد أن أتدخل في موضوع لغيري..ولكن أرى أنه من قوانين الموضوع أن تختار عضو بعدك أخي)* 
> ...



 


أختار الأختــــــ 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  أنين  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## أسرار الليل

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته مع حبيبه المصطفى وآل بيته الأطهــار ..
اصعب واقسى التجارب فقد الغالي ..
وخصوصا ان انت كنت صغير ..
ننتظــر خيتوو أنين ..

----------


## looovely

خيو شبل بالعكس تجربه حلوه
        ودائماً ذكر الائمه عليهم السلام هو تهدئه للأنفس
         أخي ابتسام,,تجربه مؤلمه بالفعل,,ليس من السهل
           فقد الأحبه,,رحمه الله وجعل مثواه الجنه
                وأسقاه الله من نهر الكوثر,, 
                  وبأنتظار تشريف أنونه
            تحياتي لكم جميعاً المصحوبه بالدعوات 
                      looovely

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كذا تسوي فيني  ابتسام* 

*تعرف اخاف كثير من القسم العام  ولا اتواجد فيه* 

*طيب انا والله لعلمك بس كنت أقرأ تجربتك اليوم الساعه 3 * 

*أول شيء بكيت على طول هذي مايبغالها فأنا سريعة التأثر مره*

*بس مابغيت أجي أكتب  عشان يعني أختي دمعه على السطور لا ’يعلى* 

*على روعة قلمها في التعبير*

*وكنت ابكتب كلام مشابه للي كتبته* 

*بس اشك انو كنت اقدر اكتبه بنفس أسلوبها* 

*وشيء ثاني لاني اخاف من القسم العام* 

*أول شيء اقولك اخويا ابتسام  السهم* 

*رحم الله الفقيد الغالي عليكم  وجعله ربي آخر السوء*

*وألهمكم الصبر والسلوان وإلى جنة الباري وبجوار محمد وآله إن شاء الله* 

*أما الأشياء الثانيه اللي ابي اقولها مايحتاج قالتها أختي دمعه* 

*فعلا يا اخويا ابتسام نتذكر مصائب أهل البيت* 

*فهي أعظم المصائب وتهون عندها مصائبنا* 



*طيب بالنسبه ليا أنا طبعا ماراح اقدر أكتب شيء الآن*

*عشان يعني  هذا حدي في السهر*

*ومعي شويا مسابقات يعني شويا* 

*وحب المسابقات في دمي مثل ما حب اللغه الظاهر في دم اختي دمعه*

*ومثل ماهي ماتقدر تترك قلمها مقدر أنا اترك مسابقاتي*

*بس خلوها بكره*

*لأن*

*عندي* 

*تجربة* 

*تشبه كثير  تجربة ابتسام فحتي انا فقدت والدي الله يرحمه*

*وأنا اول من شافته متوفي*

*ولما قرات اللي كتبه اخونا ابتسام تذكرت طوالي نفسي*

*بس انا امكن راح اتكلم عن تجربه ثانيه مرّه*

*بس انا ترااء اكتب كثير وبشكل مو مفهوم ومنظم يعني مدري الله يعينكم*

*عاااد كل هذا مقدمه* 

*فإلى الغد أحبتي* 

*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين..وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي أنين...*
*سلام من الله عليكِ ورحمته وبركاته..* 

*أخية..لما تقولي هذا الكلام..*
*قرأته مراراً منكِ عزيزتي..*
*وخجلت لأنكِ أعطيتني أكبر من حجمي..وتردد تٌ في الرد لأنه يُحتمل ألا يحق لي ذلك..*
*هنا اعتذر لمداخلتي في موضوع غاليتي فاطمة..* 
*أخية..*
*قلمي ليس بمبدع..*
*مجرد خربشات اخربشها هنا وهناك..علها تُخرج مابجعبتي...* 

*وأنا شخصياً أرى أنكِ تمتلكين قدرات كبيرة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..*
*حتى في اللغة..* 
*والقسم العام..يرحب بقلمك الذهبي...*
*وهو مفتوح للجميع..*
*فكلنا أسرة..وكلنا وكلنا أخوان..* 
*حقيقةً تناثرت كلماتي هنا وهناك..*
*فلم استطع أن ألملمها ..لأوصل لكِ ولو بعضها..* 
*(كوني هنا في القسم العام..)*
*فهو ينتظر ابداعكِ بكل شوق..* 

*يعطيك العافية خية..ولاتكرري ماقلتي..لأنكِ تعطيني قدراً أكبر مما استحق...* 

*جميعنا بانتظارك في الغد بإذن الله تعالى..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..* 
*اكرر اعتذاري لصاحبة الموضوع المميز..*
*ولكن لم استطع أن أرى هذه الكلمات ولاأبادر بالرد عليها..*
*معذرة فطومة..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*كل انسان وكل عضو له قصه  اكثرهم مؤثر*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابتسام السهم تجربة مؤلمة وقاسية 
رحم الله والدك وبنتظار اختي انين 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## MOONY

رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم
واسكنهم الله فسيح جناته
والله يمن عليكم الصبر والسلوان
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أغلب تجارب الحياه مؤلمة
ولكن أين من يصبر عليها .
يعطيك العافيه إبتسام ..
زفي إنتظار رجعتك مع التجربه أنون الحلوة ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلا فيكن * 

*هموووس وفطوووم ولوووفلي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبتي دمعه*

*حبيبتي والله* 

*اقول عاد مو بكيفك ِ تبغيني أسكت* 

*اللي في نفسي ابقوله * 

*وأنا اتعودت اكون تلقائية اللي بنفسي اقوله*

*نعم نعم  ؟؟ ! ! !*

*خربشات  ؟؟؟*

*أجل نحن ايش نقول عن انفسنا*

*حبيبتي دمعه ما ابغى اطول* 

*بس ياعزيزتي هذا انطباعي عنك ِ منزماان*

*امكن من شهرين هنا في المنتدى*

*طيب يلا دحين خلوني اكتب* 

*وانا مو مجهزة جيت اكتب مباشرة من داخلي وجواتي*

*تحياتي القلبية لك ِ دمعه*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته مع حبيبه المصطفى وآل بيته الأطهــار ..
> اصعب واقسى التجارب فقد الغالي .. (فعلا)
> وخصوصا ان انت كنت صغير ..
> ننتظــر خيتوو أنين ..



 




> أخي ابتسام,,تجربه مؤلمه بالفعل,,ليس من السهل
> فقد الأحبه,,رحمه الله وجعل مثواه الجنه
> وأسقاه الله من نهر الكوثر,, 
> وبأنتظار تشريف أنونه
> تحياتي لكم جميعاً المصحوبه بالدعوات 
> looovely



 
يالله 





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *كذا تسوي فيني ابتسام* (آسف  ) 
> *تعرف اخاف كثير من القسم العام ولا اتواجد فيه* (ليش الخوف ) 
> *طيب انا والله لعلمك بس كنت أقرأ تجربتك اليوم الساعه 3*  
> *أول شيء بكيت على طول هذي مايبغالها فأنا سريعة التأثر مره* 
> *بس مابغيت أجي أكتب عشان يعني أختي دمعه على السطور لا ’يعلى*  
> *على روعة قلمها في التعبير* 
> *وكنت ابكتب كلام مشابه للي كتبته*  
> ...



 




موفقه خيتووو







> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ابتسام السهم تجربة مؤلمة وقاسية 
> رحم الله والدك وبنتظار اختي انين 
> 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..






وعليكم السلام 
رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات 




> رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم
> واسكنهم الله فسيح جناته
> والله يمن عليكم الصبر والسلوان
> تحياتي







رحمهم الله 






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أغلب تجارب الحياه مؤلمة
> ولكن أين من يصبر عليها .
> يعطيك العافيه إبتسام ..
> وفي إنتظار رجعتك مع التجربه أنون الحلوة ..
> 
> تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..



 

الله يعافيكـــــ




رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة 
و أهدى ثوابها إلى موتى المؤمنين و المؤمنات

 :rolleyes:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وما توفيقي إلا بالله* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*بليز لاتضحكوا عليا طيب يعني هذه تجربه اتاثرت منها* 
*طلبتم مني كتابة تجربة بحياتي* 
*وأنا أكتب لكم الآن عن تجربة مررت بها* 
*بالمناسبة أنا مدري يعني هي لازم التجارب تكون حزينه* 
*بحياتنا هناك تجارب سارة وسعيدة كذلك*  
*وأنا أتفجر مرح وأحب أبتسم*  
*حتى والدي الله يرحمه اللي ذكرته بالأمس* 
*لما أتذكره أبتسم لأنه هو بالذات اللي علمني البسمه* 
*ومو أي بسمه .. في انواع من البسمه تزيد أصحابها شقاء* 
*أنا اقصد البسمه الصافيه التي ترتسم على وجوهنا*  
*وتنطلق لتعانق بلا استئذان قلوب الآخرين* 
*حتى ماما تحب تشوفني لما ابتسم*  
*عشانني ابتسم بنفس تماما ً الطريقه اللي ابويه كان يبتسم*  
*========* 
*مدري ليش كتبت الكلام اللي فوق*  
*امكن عشان اقوللكم انو أنا ابتكلم عن تجربه غير* 
*جربتوا تتعلقوا بشخص*  
*الين صار صعب عليكم تتخيلوا تعيشوا ومايكون هذا الشخص*  
*جزء من حياتكم ؟.؟.؟* 
*مدري انا مارجعت ولا حتى صفحه للوراء في هذا الموضوع* 
*امكن في ناس كتبت تجاربها وكانت من هذا النوع*  
*وامكن حتى تجاربهم كانت أقسى* 
*التجربه التي أتحدث عنها وقعت لي* 
*أثناء دراستي بالمرحلة المتوسطة*  
*العجيب فيها* 
*أن تأثيرها علي الآن بنفس قوة تأثيرها لما صارت* 
*عشان كذا بحقد شويا على اخويه ابتسام*  
*بسببوا انا اكتب عن التجربه واحس بتعب حقيقي* 
*تصدقوا الآن توني أبدأ*  

*" كانت مرحلة المتوسطة هي المرحلة الدراسية الذهبية*  
*لتفوقي فيها بشكل دائم*  
*وبعد أول فصل دراسي بالمتوسطه* 
*جاءت لمدرستنا معلمه جديده*  
*وبجانب انها معلمه للمادة التي كنت أعشقها بشكل خاص* 
*فهي أيضا ً كانت ذات شخصية سحرررتني وجذبتني مره مره* 
*والله مقدر أوصفها في صفاتها وماراح حتى أحاول* 
*لاني راح أفشل وما راح اقدر أوصفها* 
*وهكذا فإن حبي لمادتي المفضله إزداد أضعاف وأضعاف*  
*مع اني كنت أتخيل انو حبي للمادة كانت في قمته* 
*أبقوللكم بعض أحاسيسي وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم على صدق كلامي* 
*فقدت كل احساسي بالمواد الاخرى حتى مع تفوقي فيها*  
*ما اشعر بطعم للإقبال عليها* 
*يااااااااااه !* 
*تعرفوا احساس لما نكون نتلهف على شيء بنحبوا*  
*ونحس بالوقت يمر بطييييء* 
*ووقت ما يقبل علينا الشيء اللي نترقبه بكل شوق فالوقت مايرحم*  
*وقاسي يمر بسرررعه* 
*كنت انا كذا احس بالحصه اللي قبل حصتها*  
*احسها ثقيله ومقرفه واحس بأني تعيسه*  
*بس أول ما تخلص الحصه وتبدأ حصة أبلتي المحبوبه* 
*على طول تتغير حالتي حتى احس اشياء تتغير حتى في جسمي* 
*أحس بالنشاط فجأه ويكون انتباهي وتركيزي عالي وشديد* 
*حتى انا مدري ليش كذا يصير ولا عندي تحكم فيه*  
*ونفس الحال لما تنتهي حصتها احس فجأه بالكآبه والخمول* 
*وصحيح ان المنطقه اللي كنت بدرس فيها*  
*يعيش بها ناس هم من المخالفين لنا بالمذهب* 
*لكن هذا ما كان أبد أبد يفرق عندي* 
*ولأن المعلمه كانت طيبه وصفاتها جدا ً جدا ً رائعه* 
*فأنا أحبتتها بشدة وتعلقت فيها*  
*وبعدين مذهبنا مايعلمنا على الكراهية للآخر العكس صحيح* 
*وكنت أجيب العلامه الكامله بالمادة*  
*وأحب أسولف عنها مع صحباتي* 
*وأسال عنها واي خبر عنها يثير انتباهي طوالي* 
*وراح اختصر اشياء كتيره*  
*والمهم انو جاء يوم وحان موعد حصتها*  
*وكالعادة بعد شعور بالضيق شديد أحس بنشاط غريب* 
*وأنتظرها تدخل من باب الفصل* 
*ولا اعرف لماذا دائما نفس الشعور بالنشاط مايتغير كل مره هو نفسه نفسه* 
*صابتني خيبه كبيره لأن دخلت علينا أبلة لنفس المادة غيرها* 
*وصار عندي قلق كبير من شدته كنت أرتجف*  
*والأبلة الجديده خبرتنا انو أبلتنا أخذت إجازة إضطرارية* 
*وأنها راجعة بعد فترة ماراح تطول* 
*كنت أسمع كلامها ومو مصدقه*  
*ما ابغى ما ابغى مابغى*  
*ما ابغاكي انتي تدرسينا .. ما ابغى ادرس خلاص* 
*ما ابغى المدرسه أصلا ً*  
*كذا كنت اقول في نفسي*  
*وانتظرت زي انتظار سنين عشان تخلص الحصه*  
*وطوالي روحت للمديرة وسالتها عن أبلتي المحبوبه* 
*قالتللي انها اضطرت لاخذ اجازة للذهاب الى أهلها* 
*وهي من منطقه ثانيه لكن قريبه نسبيا*  
*والمهم فهمت انو اخوها اتوفى فهي اخذت الاجازة* 
*وقالتللي المديرة انها كلمت هاتفيا ً هذا الصباح وأخبرتهم بهذا* 
*وأنها في هذا الصباح متوجهة لأهلها* 
*ومرت يومين صعبين صعبين*  
*وكل يوم ارجع أسال المديره إذا كانت هي كلمتهم مره ثانيه* 
*والمديرة تقوللي ماكلمت* 
*بس الخبر وصلني في نفس هذا اليوم*  
*انها اتوفت في حادث بنفس اليوم اللي هي روحت لأهلها* 
*يعني اثناء هذا المشوار صابها الحادث*  
*وتوفيت الله يرحمها*  
*انا طوالي فتحت عيني ولقيتني في المستشفى وماما بجنبي* 
*أغمي علي طبعا وماحسيت*  
*الشيء المؤلم*  
*لو أنها مجرد ابتعدت للتدريس في منطقه ثانيه كنت اقدر على الأقل افكر ألحقها عشان أدرس عندها " هذا اللي قلته لنفسي ايامها "* 
*بس انو اتعلق فيها وافقدها وترحل ورحيلها ماله رجعه ؟.؟* 
*بس مابقوللكم ايش صار لي انا عشان اكره يعني اقول* 
*بس اذا قلتللكم انو حتى في كتابة هذه التجربه* 
*حسيت بتعب كثير*  
*حسيت بدوخه وبأن الدنيا تدور* 
*حسيت برجفة ماقدرت أخليها تهدأ وبصعوبه في أنو اتنفس* 
*هذي روحي تفرفر من الوجع* 
*كل هذا حسيته الآن بس لأني كتبت عنها* 
*ابتسام بيوم راح انتقم منك*  
*خلاص مابكمل* 
*بس احب اقول شيء اخير* 
*من بعدها طول الوقت انا اعيش خايفه* 
*خايفه انو بيوم من الايام اتعلق بشيء او بحد* 
*وافقد اللي اتعلق فيه*  
*عندي خوف كبير من هذا الشيء* 
*ويلا خلاص* 

*" المنتدى يقوللي انو انا أدخلت نص كبير*

*وأنا مسحت كثير من الكلام* 

*وخلاص ابكمل كتابة الخاتمة والشكر بالرد الجاي*"

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بالنهايه أشكر فطومه (  ) على هذا الموضوع* 
*اللي متميز ومتعوب عليه واضح* 
*ومستغربه انو فطومه الرقيقه تقدر تتحمل تسوي موضوع كبير* 
*ومن العيار الثقيل زي هذا*  
*الله يعطيكي العافيه فطومه*  
*وانا بقول لنفسي فينها فطومه مابشوفها خلاص بالقسم الثقافي* 
*اتاريها هنا مع الناس بالقسم العام تكتب مواضيع كبيرة* 
*بس خليني اشوفك واشوف ألغاز منك هناك*  
*بأي وقت عزيزتي مو شرط اليوم*  
*طيب قولولي فيني أرجع اختار ابتسام من جديد* 
*ابنتقم منو*  
*بس اذا مافيني فأنا اختار  معلمتي عفاف* 
*مدري هي تعاني من الانترنت عندها او من جهازها*  
*واذا عفاف اخترتوها* 
*فأنا أعجبت بعضوه طيبه هنا*  
*كثيرات هن الصراحه* 
*بس انا اختار بالترتيب* 
*أميرة بإحساسي* 
*همس الصمت* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*شوق المحبة* 


*بس يعني هذا إذا ماقدرتوا تجيبوا معلمة عفاف*  
*أستأذنكم والله تعبت*  
*وأحس أنو أستهلكت كل جهدي لليوم* 
*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## 7mammah

> رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة 
> و أهدى ثوابها إلى موتى المؤمنين و المؤمنات



بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
>  
> *طيب قولولي فيني أرجع اختار ابتسام من جديد* 
> *ابنتقم منو*  
> 
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *دمتم في حفظ الله*



 
براحتكـــــــ 
بســــــــــ 
كنتي تقدري تحطي تجربة غير حزينة 

رحمها الله ...

حتى أنا رغما عني كتبت تلكـــــــ التجربة 
الحزينة 
----
تجربكــــ  مماثلة لتجربتي 
لأني لم ألقي نظرة أخيرة على والدي 
وأنت لم تلقي نظرة أخيرة على معلمتكــــ
رحمهما الله 


وآآآآآآآآسف مرة أخرى لإختياركــــــــ  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

ولكنــــــــ مصائب اهل البيت عليهم السلام
 أعظم فتسلي بها 


 :rolleyes:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*احس انو الجو حزين والسماء ملبدة بالغيوم الممطرة بغزارة... وعواصف من الحزن والفراق تهب في هذه الصفحة*


*يا ربي....*

*ابتسام السهم*** أنين*

*طيحتوا دموعي... الله يرحمهم بواسع رحمته ويسكنهم فسيح الجنان*

*مع انو وقت قريت مقدمة انون توقعت انو لازم امسح دموعي... بس دائما الحزن هو ما يبقى في القلب يؤجج النيران الملهبة للمشاعر في لحظاتنا السعيدة القليلة...*

*وياما راح تمر علينا ايامات الله اعلم شلون راح تكون*

*خالص أمنياتي لكما بتجارب جديدة مبهجة...*


*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

موني : مارأت عيني ولا سمعت اذني اسخف من هذا السبب

مع الاسف ان الصداقة الحقيقة في ايامنا
نادرة .. وانا شخصيا اخااف من انقراضها .

لووووفلي  : من اين لك هذه الجرأة  :amuse: 
اعجبني موقفك ودفاعك .
وفقك الله غاليتي .

همس الصمت : برغم الاهواال التي مررتم بها
الا انني اعجبت بنتائجها ..
وفقك الله دنيا وآخرة .

دمعة على السطور : هنيئا لك هذه الرؤية وهذا المقاام
فلا اعظم من خدمة الحسين .
بارك الله فيك وحقق امانيك بحق ابا عبدالله عليه السلام .
ورزقك زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة . 

ابو زين : مااخاب من التجأ وتمسك بهم 
هم وسيلتنا عند ربنا .
والحمدلله على سلامة ام زين . وزين العابدين .
دمتم بخير جميعاً .

شبل الطفوف : موقف رائع حقاً
ويدل على حبك وولائك لال محمد .
دمت موالي .

زهرة البنفســج
ابتسام السهم
انين ( انووونة ) 
كم هو صعب ما يسمى بالفراق
وما امره
ورحــــــم الله امواتكم وامواتنا  .. وغفر لهم .
وابعد الله الحزن عن قلوبكم الطاهرة .

عفاف الهدى : نحن بانتظارك عزيزتي .. 
تحياتي / اميرة .

----------


## أسرار الليل

خيــتي انين
صعبـهـ تجربتك مرهـ ..
الله يرحمها برحمتهـ ..
لو مافي هالدنيــا شي اسمهـ فرآق كان الحيــاهـ نقدر انقول انها حلووهـ 
بس بالفراق قــاسيهـ بقووهـ ..
..
ننتظـــر خيتوو عفااااف ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لحظات صعبة جداً للذي يقرأها ...فكيف بمن يتعايش معها..*
*ارتحلت إلى ارحم الراحيمن..*
*رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته ..مع محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*حبيبتي أنين .. موقف مؤلم حقاً مامررتي به..*
*فالمعلمة كالأم مكانتها كبيرة في القلب..*
*لقلبها المعطاء..* 
*رحمة الله عليها..* 
*موفقة أخية لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*




*غاليتي أميرة باحساسي..*
*دعوات طاهرة ماقدمتيها لي..*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء..*
*وإن شاء الله جميعاً نكون من خدامهم ...*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم..*
*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## fatemah

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *بالنهايه أشكر فطومه (  ) على هذا الموضوع* 
> *اللي متميز ومتعوب عليه واضح* 
> *ومستغربه انو فطومه الرقيقه تقدر تتحمل تسوي موضوع كبير* 
> *ومن العيار الثقيل زي هذا*  
> *الله يعطيكي العافيه فطومه*  
> *وانا بقول لنفسي فينها فطومه مابشوفها خلاص بالقسم الثقافي* 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا هلا بانون خية والله قسم المسابقات هلايام انا ماادخل الا متأخر اخر الليل يعني ادخل العصر بس مااشوف مسابقات ولا اعرف ع وشو ارد واذا ع الالغاز من عيوني من بكرا ابدا من جديد
تسلميي ع تواجدك وعلى تجربتك 
صراحة ماتوقعت في اد يتعلق في المعلمة لهدرجة  :bigsmile: 
تسلمي ع التواجد
وتشكروا جميعا ع التواجد الرائع لاعدمتكم
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ننتظر اختي عفاف الهدى ...
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أنين
تجربه مؤلمة جداً ..
الله يرحمها يارب ..
الغالية أنين تصبري خيتي على مصاعب الدنيا
فلازال أمامنا مشوار قد يكون كبير
لنلاقي فيه من المصاعب
مايجعل ما حصل لنا هيناً ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ودمتِ موفقه لكل خير حبيبتي ..
تحياتي القلبية المعطرة بالياسمين ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قرأت تجاربكمـ المؤلمة
فانسابت دموعي على وجنتي
لأتذكر من جديد آلامي وأحزاني
شاركناكم الهموم في قلوبنا
مسح الله على قلوبكمـ 
وأعاننا الله وأعانكمـ على هذه الحياة ومصائبها
موفقين وبانتظار تجاربكمـ المثيرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الظاهر أن عفاف لديها مشكلة في الإنترنت

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

مرحبــــــــا
ما شاء الله عليكم تجارب مُعبِّره و مُعبَّرة..
الله يعطيكم العافية و حسن الخاتمة ..
بالبداية تسلمين مرة ثانية أخت *فـــاطمة* على الموضوع ..
بعدين أشكر الأخت *مــــــــــوني* تسلمين خيّه ..
و باعتذر عن عدم تواجدي بالفترة اللي تم فيها اختياري ..
أول شي النت و مشكلته ... و بعدين سفري للمدينة المنورة فطال غيابي عن المنتدى ..
خالص الشكر لكل من انتظرني و دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق .
و بانتظار الأخت* "عفاف الهدى* "..

----------


## fatemah

مــرحبـــأ
يــاجمــاعة اختــارو لنــا أحد غيـــر عفـــاف 
يمــكن ع ـــندها مشكلة في النت ولا الكمبيوتر 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ابتسام السهم*

*أيلولـ*

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*أسرار الليل * 

*دمعة على السطور * 

*فطومه * 

*همس الصمت* 

*اللؤلؤ المكنون*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*تسلموا على المرور والتعقيب الجميل* 

*جميعكم ألقى في ثنايا رده كلمات كالنور أضاءت في قلبي*

*فكما قال ابتسام لا أعظم من مصائب أهل  البيت عليهم السلام* 

*وكما قالت هموووس الغاليه الحياة إن ’قدِّر لنا أن نعيشها فلا يزال أمامنا مشوار فيها لتقلي ما أشد من وخزاتها*

*وليس الحل في الهروب من مشاكل الحياة ومن يهاب مصاعب الحياة فهو لن ينجو بالنهاية من وخزاتها فهي تصيب الكل والخير كل الخير  هو مواجهتها بإيمان ورضى بقضاء الله وبشجاعه وبنور الأمل*

*هموووس أرسلت لك ِ رد مرتين مدري وصل وإلا لا أمس النت عندي مرره  بطيء*

*جزاكم الله خير  ، وثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*

*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## 7mammah

> مــرحبـــأ
> 
> يــاجمــاعة اختــارو لنــا أحد غيـــر عفـــاف 
> يمــكن ع ـــندها مشكلة في النت ولا الكمبيوتر 
> 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فطومه   (  )*


*أظنها معلمه عفاف    فعلا ً عندها مشاكل بالأنترنت  هي قالت من أيام*

*وأختار بدلها  أميرة بإحساسي* 

*تحياتي  لش*

----------


## fatemah

أميـــرة بإحساسي سبق اختيــاهرها ^_^ اختاري غيرها 
خية انين ^_^
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فطوم ( )* 

*أختار   همس الصمت*

*وإذا هموووس أخترتوها  مابترك للظروف شيء*

*اختار شبل*

*وإذا شبل أخترتوه* 

*أختار لؤلؤة نجفية*

*وإذا لؤلؤة نجفية أخترتوها أختار  سويت ماجيك* 

*وإذا سويت أخترتوها  أختار  عيون لاتنام*

*ماخليت إحتمال  للظروف  يلا  اعطيتك اختيارات وبدائل كمان*

*أجمل تحيه فطوم*

----------


## fatemah

مــرحبـــــــا
هموووس اختاروها
شبل اختــأروهـ
بنختــأر لؤلؤة نجفية 
عليك اسلوب ياانين هههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتيني مابقى عضو مااخترتيه 

..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## أسرار الليل

ننتـــظر خيتوو لؤلؤهـ ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

فاطمة ... موضوع رائع
وطرح موفق للموضوع
فحياتنا تجارب 
والحكمة ان نستفيد من تجارب غيرنا 
لنصقل شخصياتنا
واعجبتني تجربتك مع النت


اميرة المرح... تجربة روعة مررتِ بها
واصدقاء النت هم انفسهم اصدقاء الحياة
والمهم مثل ما قلتي هو حسن الاختيار

كبرياء... الله يعينك على الموقف
بس في النهاية وجدتي صاحباتك

للدموع احساس... تجربة مؤثرة
قرأتها واحسست بها
صعب جدا على الانسان ان يرى من يحبه
موجوع ويعاني 
والاصعب انه ليس بيده حيلة
رحم الله والدك واسكنه جناته
ورزقه شفاعة محمد وآل محمد 

اميرة باحساسي... تجربة فريدة
اهنئك على خدمة امكِ
وعلى قوة ارادتكِ 
رزقكِ الله خير الدنيا والاخرة 

الامل الوردي... تجربة صعبة
خصوصا انه طفل
الله يصبركم 
ويعافيه بحق الطفل الرضيع

سيناريو ... تجربة يمر بها الكثير من الطلبة
يبذلون اكثر من طاقتهم
فتنقلب الامور 

شمعة تحترق... تجربة تخشع لها القلوب
ولا اقول اكثر من هذا 
لان الصمت ابلغ

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ابو طارق ... تجربة مؤلمة
الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته
اسأل الله لك الصبر وقوة الايمان

سويت ماجك... تجربة حلوة
اهم شي ان نعرف جوهر الشخص
بدون ان نهتم لمظهره

المستحيل... تجربة رائعة
سبحان الله 
الله كاتب لكم تبقون صديقات 
وماتتفرقون
الله لا يفرقكم ابد

فرح... تجربتك مميزة
وفعلا ماخاب من تمسك باهل البيت
الله يحفظك من كل شر

اسير الهوى... تجربة مؤلمة
الله يصبر قلبك
وقلب والدتك
والله يحفظ لك الوالدة من كل شر

لي عودة لاكمل قراءة تجارب الاعضاء
واضع تجربتي
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## fatemah

الســلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خيتي لؤلؤة بنتظار 
تجربتك 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

زهرة البنفسج... تجربة قاسية
ساعد الله قلبك
ورحم الله والدكِ واسكنه فسيح جنانه

موني ... تجربة غريبة
والغرابة لاتكمن في التجربة ذاتها
لاننا كثيرا نصدم بأناس كنا نعتبرهم اقرب الناس الينا
واصدقاء كنا نظنهم اوفياء واصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة
لكن الغريب هو السبب... 

لوفلي... تجربتك رائعة
اعجبتني شجاعتك  ودفاعك عن مذهبك
على الرغم من العواقب
ومن ثم قوة ارادتكِ لاكمال ما بدأته
دمتي موالية...

همس الصمت ... تجربة مرعبة
احسست نفسي في وسط هذا الموقف
اقشعر بدني لهذه التجربة
سدد الله خطاكِ دوما ووفقكِ لما يحب ويرضى

دمعة على السطور
هنيئا لك خدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين
دمتي موالية...

ابو زين 
الحمد لله على سلامة ام زين
وبالتاكيد ما خاب من تمسك بهم
فهم وسيلتنا الى الله

شبل الطفوف... تجربة حلوة
وذكر آل البيت ومناجاتهم 
تزيل كل ضيق وتفرج كل هم

ابتسام السهم ... تجربة مؤلمة
خصوصا انك كنت صغير
رحم الله والدك واسكنه فسيح الجنان

انين ... تجربة قاسية
لكن هذه هي الحياة 
تفرق في كل الجوانب
ولا تدع احدا 
لكن المهم ان نجعل من ذكرياتنا قوة
كي نستمر 


والان سأترككم مع تجربتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

فكرت كثيرا في التجربة التي سأكتبها        
فمر شبح الموت على الكثير من التجارب
وبما ان هذا الشبح غطى على الكثير من تجارب الاعضاء
ففكرت ان اضع تجربة من نوع آخر
بالرغم من ان كلمة موقف تنطبق عليها 
اكثر من كلمة تجربة
المهم
في احد الايام كان عندي درس في المستشفى
يعني نشوف حالات مرضية مختلفة
وكان الدكتور المسؤول عن مجموعتنا مشغول
فقال الدكتور شوفوا حالات وبعدين ناخذ الدرس
وبالفعل رحنا ندور بين المرضى
وعادة نحاول ندور على مرضى تكون حالتهم جيدة نسبيا
حتى نقدر نسألهم عن حالتهم 
فوجدنا امرأة بشوشة ومبتسمة وواضح انها جيدة نسبيا 
فتوجهنا لها ووقع اختيارنا عليها
المهم بدأنا نسألها عن حالتها 
وسبب وجودها في المستشفى
ومن هذه الاسئلة
وجدنا انها تعاني من امراض كثيرة
ومع ذلك فهي ضاحكة مستبشرة
فهي مقعدة بسبب حادث سير 
واحدى ارجلها مبتورة
وقامت بعمليات عديدة 
13 عملية جراحية
مع ان عمرها لم يتجاوز الاربعين
عملية رفع الغدة النخامية  المسؤولة عن الهرمونات في الجسم
مما ادى الى امراض عديدة
وعملية بتر الساق
وعدة عمليات في العمود الفقري
ووووووو
بالاضافة الى امراضها الاخرى كالتهاب الكلية والضغط والسكري
وهذه المرة كانت في المستشفى 
لاجراء عملية رفع ورم في الرئتين
كان الاطباء يشكون بانه ورم خبيث 
لكن الحمد لله كان حميد
ومع كل آلام هذه المرأة ومعاناتها
كانت بشوشة ومتفائلة ومبتسمة للحياة
كانت تمازحنا وتتكلم معنا عن الامل
وجمال الحياة مع الامل!!!
ادهشتني قوة هذه المرأة وقدرتها على المواصلة
وجعلتني افكر كثيرا
فنحن ننكسر ونيأس من اي شيء قد يحصل لنا
بينما هي اصرت على الامل وعاشت حياتها 

ومضة : مهما حصل للانسان من امور فليس له ان ييأس
لابد له من الامل كي يعيش
لان ما حصل له هو ما اراده له الله
وبما انه من عند الله فهو الافضل للانسان
لان الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الاعرف بمصلحة االانسان
هذا ماقالته هي !!

اتمنى ان اكون منحتكم الامل بهذه التجربة
ولم اثقل عليكم بها
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

نسيت اختار العضو اللي بعدي
اختار الشيخ الفاضل كميل الفضلي

تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكوره خيتو على هالتجربه المليئه بالأمل


ما اجمل هذه الكلمه


((الأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــل))



الأمل يجعلك تبتسم للحياه برونق جميل ومليئ بالبسمه



وهذه الانسانه اثبتت انها قويه بالأمل الذي يلازمها


ماأجمل الحياه بالأمل وما أقساها بدونه

----------


## أسرار الليل

الحياهـ بدوون أمل مو حيــاهـ ..
ولله عجيــبهـ في هالدنيــآ وحدهـ بمثـــل حالتهــا وعندهــا أمــل ..
وربي نآس إذا صابتهم مصيــبه يفقدوا الأمــل ويعيــشوا في يــأس طول عمرهم ..
وربي الأمـــل نعمهـ من رب العالميــن ..
الحمدلله .. والله يشافي المرهـ ويعافيهــا .. يااارب بجاه عليل كربلاا وبحق محمد وآل محمد ..
لؤلؤهـ ..
موقفـ يجدد الأمـــل في روح كــل إنســآن 
مشكووورهـ يالغلااااا ع التجــربهـ ..
وفي إنتظــار أخووي كمــيل ..
تحيااتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تجربة رائعة عشتي في طياتها أخية..*
*اروع مايكون لدى الانسان هو الأمل بأن الغد يوم جديد مليئ بالفرح والبهجة والسرور...*
*مهما كان الماضي أليم..*
*والحاضر حزين..*
*يبقى الأمل برب العبيد كبير..كبير جداً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*فهو اكرم الأكرمين..* 

*يعطيك العافية خية..*
*بس ماشاء الله على هالمرا اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
*روحها متفائلة..*
*الله يشفيها ويوفقها يارب ويوفقك خية..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

*       ســـلاااااااااااام,,*
*  أنين,,تجربة مؤلمة بالفعل* 
* الله يرحمها ويسكنها فسيح جنات**ه*
*  الحوادث في ازدياد الله يبعدكم عن الشر*
*    ويعين الناس المتغربه لكسب الرزق* 
*  لؤلؤة,,اعجبتني المرأة وقوة تمسكها بلأمل*
*    قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا,,وعلينا الرضى بلأقدار*
*              والله يشافيها ياااااااااارب*
*   أميرة بأحساسي,,لدي من الجرأة مايكفي!!!*
*      هنا فقط سأقف صامدة** لدفاع ,,*
*    لؤلؤة,,شجاعتي ما اخذتها الا من تذكر مصائب*
*     اجدادي وصبرهم على اعدائهم فلا املك الا الدفاع*
*             عن الحق ,,فهم الحق شآؤ ام آبو * 
*        يكاد الصبر ينفذ مني في انتظار امامي المهدي* 
*          عجل الله له بالفرج ليظهر الحق ويحققه*
*           نحن بنتظار اخي كميل الفضلي* 
*      و أواصل شكري وسلامي لـفطوم المــبــدعـة*
*                   يعطيك ربي العافية* 
*                 تحياتي لكم جميعاً ,,looovely*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
لؤلؤة  
تجربتك ِ - أو كما اسميتيه موقف - وكتبتيه في سطور قليلة 
هذا الموقف يحمل معان ٍ لا تحتويها صفحات وصفحات 
فالأمل هو خير سلاح نواجه به آلالامنا ومصاعبنا 
وهو ضد الجزع ، وكما هو معروف فجزعنا من آلامنا هو أكبر من آلامنا نفسها 
وهؤلاء من اصابهم الجزع وأستسلموا له ماذا حدث لهم ؟ 
عاشوا على هامش الحياة  
ينتظرون - لشدة يأسهم - الموت ليأتي بأي لحظه ليريحهم من حياتهم الشقية 
وقد يطول إنتظارهم سنين طويله يعيشونها وكأنهم في جحيم 
أثارني كثيرا ً أنك ِ ذكرتي أن المرأة كانت تبتسم  
أعترف أنني تألمت قليلا ً لأنني لم ’يقدر لي أن أرى تلك الإبتسامه 
فأنا أحب البسمه أحب أبتسم وأحب أن أرى البسمه  
عند قراءتي لآخر سطورك ِ 
عرفت لماذا كانت تبتسم برغم ما ’ابتليت به من امراض 
وعرفت أكثر كيف كانت إبتسامتها 
فأنا أؤمن بأن الصور الذهنيه أشد وضوحا ً وأصدق  
في كثير من الأحيان من الصور التي تعكسها لنا عيوننا 
إبتسامتها كانت صافيه وعذبه .. ياالله ! ! ! 
ومن سيبتسم أجمل من تلك الإبتسامه التي منبعها قوة الإيمان بالله 
والرضاء بقضاءه وقدره 
فالإيمان بالله حق الإيمان به له أثره العجيب 
وذكرني قولها لك ِ بقول أحد المراجع العظام 
وقد كان أعظم مراجع زمانه حينما ’سأل ذات مرة : 
" لو كان بيدك أن تغير في الأرض بل في الكون كله بحيث يكون تحت تصرفك ، فماذا تختار أن تغير فيه ؟ " 
فأجاب بهدوء : لا اغير شيئا ً لأنني لست أعلم من الله الذي خلق هذا الكون 
وهو أعلم بمصلحة خلقه  
لؤلؤة اعجبني الموقف  
واغبطك ِ 
ليتني أنا من رأيتها أو ليتني رأيتها معك ِ 
لؤلؤة حفظك ِ ربي من كل سوء وثبت قلبك ِ على طاعته ومحبته 
تقبلي مروري  
أختك ِ أنين 
========== 
looovely  
مشكوره على مشاعرك ِ الطيبه الصادقه 
شعرت بصدقك ِ فأنا لا اقرأ الحروف 
بل أقرأ المشاعر التي تختبيء خلف الحروف المكتوبه 
وحفظك ِ الله من كل سوء حبيبتي 
مع شديد الأسف لم اقرأ تجربتك ِ  
برغم انني قرأت التعليقات عليها 
وسأقرأها  
دمتي بخير  
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## MOONY

* عزيزتي لؤلؤه نجفيه
ما أروع الأمل
والإبتسامه التي  رسمتهها هذه المرأه  مع إنها تعاني وتكابد الأمراض الكثيره والمؤلمه الا إنها ترفض اليأس الذي يقتل  ويسارع بالأجل تجربه  مميزه
الله يبعد عن الجميع السوء
تحياتي 
بنتظار الشيخ  كميل الفضلي
*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> مشكوره خيتو على هالتجربه المليئه بالأمل
> 
> 
> ما اجمل هذه الكلمه
> 
> 
> ((الأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــل))
> 
> 
> ...



 
ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحة الامل
هكذا قال الشاعر
وهكذا رأيت هذه المرأة 
تمتع حياتها بفسحة الامل

الامل الوردي... مرورك اللطيف اسعدني
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> الحياهـ بدوون أمل مو حيــاهـ ..
> ولله عجيــبهـ في هالدنيــآ وحدهـ بمثـــل حالتهــا وعندهــا أمــل ..
> وربي نآس إذا صابتهم مصيــبه يفقدوا الأمــل ويعيــشوا في يــأس طول عمرهم ..
> وربي الأمـــل نعمهـ من رب العالميــن ..
> الحمدلله .. والله يشافي المرهـ ويعافيهــا .. يااارب بجاه عليل كربلاا وبحق محمد وآل محمد ..
> لؤلؤهـ ..
> موقفـ يجدد الأمـــل في روح كــل إنســآن 
> مشكووورهـ يالغلااااا ع التجــربهـ ..
> وفي إنتظــار أخووي كمــيل ..
> تحيااتي



 اسرار الليل... وهذا ما ادهشني 
لو اي احد يعاني ربع اللي هي تعاني
كان يأس من زمان
ودفن نفسه بالحياة
لكن هي بالرغم من كل شيء واصلت 
وتحلت بالامل
تحياتي 
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *تجربة رائعة عشتي في طياتها أخية..*
> 
> *اروع مايكون لدى الانسان هو الأمل بأن الغد يوم جديد مليئ بالفرح والبهجة والسرور...*
> *مهما كان الماضي أليم..*
> *والحاضر حزين..*
> *يبقى الأمل برب العبيد كبير..كبير جداً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *فهو اكرم الأكرمين..* 
> 
> *يعطيك العافية خية..*
> ...



 
دمعة على السطور ... احمد ربي كثيرا 
اني مررت بذلك الموقف
وتعرفت بتلك السيدة العظيمة
الله يشفيها ويشفي مرضى المسلمين
تحياتي القلبية لكِ
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *ســـلاااااااااااام,,*
> 
> *لؤلؤة,,اعجبتني المرأة وقوة تمسكها بلأمل*
> *قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا,,وعلينا الرضى بلأقدار*
> *والله يشافيها ياااااااااارب*
> *لؤلؤة,,شجاعتي ما اخذتها الا من تذكر مصائب*
> *اجدادي وصبرهم على اعدائهم فلا املك الا الدفاع*
> *عن الحق ,,فهم الحق شآؤ ام آبو* 
> *يكاد الصبر ينفذ مني في انتظار امامي المهدي* 
> ...



وعليكم السلام لوفلي
هي لم تكن فقط راضية بالقضاء وبما كتبه الله لها
بل كانت محبة لهذا القضاء وفرحة بهِ !!!
فهي لم تيأس من روح الله

لوفلي رزقك الله شجاعة الدفاع عن مذهبك وسيرة اجدادك
في الدنيا
وان شاء الله يرزقك شفاعتهم في الاخرة
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
> لؤلؤة  
> تجربتك ِ - أو كما اسميتيه موقف - وكتبتيه في سطور قليلة 
> هذا الموقف يحمل معان ٍ لا تحتويها صفحات وصفحات 
> فالأمل هو خير سلاح نواجه به آلالامنا ومصاعبنا 
> وهو ضد الجزع ، وكما هو معروف فجزعنا من آلامنا هو أكبر من آلامنا نفسها 
> وهؤلاء من اصابهم الجزع وأستسلموا له ماذا حدث لهم ؟ 
> ...



 
انين ... لم اكن اعرف انكِ مغرمة بالابتسامات 
الى هذا الحد
انين تعرفين ان ابتسامتها ذكرتني 
بقول السياب في رائعته سفر ايوب
وهي من اروع قصائد المكابرة على الالام والجروح
وشكر الله على كل الخطوب
حيث يقول فيها

لك الحمدُ، إن الرزايا ندى،
وإن الجراحَ هدايا الحبيبْ
أضمُّ إلى الصَّدر باقاتِها،
هداياكَ في خافقي لا تغيب،
هداياك مقبولةٌ. هاتِها!

هذا هو ماقرأته في ابتسامتها
شكر الله على هداياه لها !!

تحياتي
دمتي بابتسامة...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> * عزيزتي لؤلؤه نجفيه*
> *ما أروع الأمل*
> *والإبتسامه التي رسمتهها هذه المرأه مع إنها تعاني وتكابد الأمراض الكثيره والمؤلمه الا إنها ترفض اليأس الذي يقتل ويسارع بالأجل تجربه مميزه*
> *الله يبعد عن الجميع السوء*
> *تحياتي* 
> *بنتظار الشيخ كميل الفضلي*



موني... لا حياة بدون امل
وهي بابتسامتها تلك وتمسكها بالامل
اضفت الامل على الكثير ممن عرفوها
فكلما وقع لي امر مزعج
او ضاقت بي الدنيا 
اتذكرها ليتجدد عندي الامل
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لايأس مع الحياة ولاحياة مع اليأس
الامل .روح تعيش حياة سرمدية 
حكم او امثال تعيش في حياتي 
تجربة رائعة خية لؤلؤة وبنتظار الشيخ
كميل الفضلي
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_السلام عليكم_ 
_كل عام وانتم بخير_
_رمضان كريم عليكم ياربي يقضي حوائجكم ويتقبل طاعاتكم_
_شكرا لكم لستدعائي وارجوا ان لااكون قد تأخرت عليكم_
_لؤلؤة نجفية_
_شكرا لكي (وبسيطة خيرها بغيرها وحدة بوحدة سويتيها ؟؟ هههه امزح تره )_ 
_وتجربيتي_ 
_همسه_ 
_قيل للقمان الحكيم عليه السلام والرضوان_
_من اين تعلمت الحكمة_ 
_قال تعلمتها من اخطاء الاخرين_ 
_يبدوا اني سوف اتكلم بكلام ربما لن يرضي بعضكم لكن على العموم هو حقيقة نابعة من ارض الواقع المرير وليس هي عامة لابل خاصة ربما النموذج الذي طرح لدينا غير الذي طرح للاخرين_
_عندما كنت في صبي وترعرعت على حبي اهل البيت (ع)_
_وكنا نعيش واقع مرير منذ حقبة زمنية ليست هي زمان النظام المنحل قبل خمس سنين_ 
_فاتت لابل منذ انظمة اكل عليها الدهر وشرب ونحن نعاني من شتى الظلم وانواعة على المستوى الديني والانساني والاجتماعي ...الخ مما لايعد ولايحصى مع هذا عرفنا ان الشداد هي التي تصنع الابداع بكل معانية فكنا نعطي القائد تلوا القائد وحن لانبالي_ 
_بل كنا نقول ان المؤمن بقضية ما لابد ان يكون اول المضحين والثورة دائم تلتهم قوادها_
_حتى اني في حقبة من الزمن لاتبعد الان سوى بضع سنين فقدت شخصية كانت بمثابة_
_القائد والمربي والاب والام ..الخ لاني كنت اراه النور الذي ابصر به ولا اغالي في هذا_ 
_ولكن عندما عايشتة على ارض الواقع لمست منه الكثير والتجربة هي الكفيلة في كلامي_
_لان الانسان لاتعرفه الى حين تعاشره وتلتمس منه ان كل مايقول يجسده على الواقع الفعلي لاالنظري فقد_ 
_وها اقول كنا متأملين ان بعد هذه الحقبة الزمنية مما عانينا وفقدنا اننا سنجني ثمارما تعوض مافات ولا اقصد انا انما هو كلام الشارع الان فقد رسم صورة في مخيلته_
_لنموذج كان ينظر اليه كما تنظرون انتم الان اليه وهو_ 
_ان التيارات السياسية (بكل فئاتها ) سوف تكون نموذج مرضي ولو بنسبة_ 
_70%لطموحاتهم كما هي التجربة في ايران الجارة او كما فعل السيد موسى الصدر في لبنان ممهداً لما بعده لسيد نصرالله وكما فعل علي عزت بيغوفتش في البوسنة والهرسك_
_لكن الواقع قد خان بنا فقد وقعت هزه ارضية دمرت كل امال المجتمع لما يحصل على الواقع وهذه التجربة قيد التفيذ في مجتمعات غيرنا وكما هو الان_
_ان بعض المجتمعات تتأمل الخروج من سيف طغيان ظلما لما هو اظلم_ 
_فكما اقراء في مجتمعاتنا العربية اليوم ان الطابع الغربي ينحازون اليه ويتمنونه للخلاص_ 
_من الظلم الذي يجري عليهم وربما كان هذا الظلم بطابع ديني اوعلماني اوغيره_ 
_همسه_
_فعلينا ان نعد نموذج قبل الطرح حتى نتجنب العواقب الوخيمة_
_التي سوف تجرنا الى الويلات ونكون بين المطرقة والسندان_ 
_ألم يكون هذا النموذج الذي اعددتموه لنا فها نحن نظلم نمكم_
_يامن كنا نظن بكم سوف نرى الاحسان على ايديكم_ 
_ولابد ان يكون نقدم مقدمات لكي نتجنب النتائج الخطيره علينا_ 
_وهنا اقول_ 
_مادمنا نحن نمثل مذهب اهل البيت عليهم السلام_ 
_لابد ان نكون النموذج المحسن لهم بقوله وفعله لغيرنا قبل انفسنا_
_ولابد من توفير_ 
_الاطروحة الالهية الكاملة او المقدمة_ 
_(الاسلام)_
_الدستور الدائم والكامل القرأن_
_(لاكالباقي وان كتب بيدينا_ _)_
_ان نقدم القائد الفذ الفعلي_
_(لاكحكامنا وان كانوا منا لاننا لم نصلى حتى الىجزئيات العصمة الثانوية فضلاًعن غيرها)_
_وان نقدم حلقة وصل بين القائئد والقواعد_
_(وهم التيارات والاحزاب ...الخ)_
_امينة ومخلصة لان القائد يعتمد عليهم ليوصلوا مايحل بالمجتمع من خلالهم_
_القواعد_
_وهنا زبده المخاض كما يعبر_
_ان لاتركن الى اي شخص وان كان منها وان تنتزع منه الاحقية مهما كان مادام لم يفي_
_بالعهد اليها واتمنته ولم يصن الامانة_ 
_وان لانقول خان الامين لابل_
_أئتمنا الخائن_ 
_حتى لايراهن على سذاجه القواعد الجماهيرية والمجتمع اي شخص مهما كان عنوانه_
_وهذه هي الطروح المقدمة للطروحة الالهية الكاملة_ 
_في خلق قاعدة تتبنى اطروحة الامام المهدي ليس من الشيعة فقط_
_لا بل من كل فئات الانسانية جمعاء_ 
_ربما يكون كلامي فيه بعض الصعوبة من الطرح ولكن_
_قبل ان اكتب تذكرت ان احد الايام قال لنا استاذ_
_وهو موبخ لنا اهذه كتاباتكم خزي لنا كيف سنحمي_
_الاجيال ونكون لهم قدوه اذا ضاقت انفاسكم في_
_الطرح والكتابة فلماذا لااجدفيكم انفاس الشيخ_ 
_المجلسي فالطرح احد فلااجد احد بكم يستطيع_ 
_ان يكتب البحار بجزاءه المتعددة فضلاعماهوا افضل_ 
_منه فهذه كتابات من سيطبق الطرحة الالهية او مقدماتها_ 
_فهنا كتبت هذه التجربة لعلكم تسفيدون منها لاني لم ارى صفعه في حياتي_ 
_قط كهذه واخذت منها درس اشتكيته لله جل جلاله ورسوله واهل بيته صلى الله_
_عليهم وسلم اجمعين_  
_اعتذر عن سردي المطول والممل ربما ولكن في جعبتي امانة اردت ان اوصلها_
_ولوا بالقدر المستطاع_  
_اسئلكم براءة الذمة والدعاء_
_تحياتي لكم جميعا وشكرا_

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله كلامك درر وتجربتك رائعة جدا ولا ملينا ولاشيء
بالعكس اسمتعنا في القرأهـ ولم احس بالوقت
شكرا على تواجدك في صفحتي وياليت تختار 
لنا اخو او اخت يحكي لنا تجربة 
من تجاربهـ
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لؤلؤة ,,
تجربة جدا راااااااااائعة وهنيئا لكـ مقابلتكـ لهذه المتفائلة 
التي أفادتكـ بابتسامتها كثيـــــــــــرا 
موفقة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شيخنا كميل ,,
تجربة تحكي الواقع 
والمفروض أننا جميعنا نستفيد منها بشكل أو بآخر
لأنني لا حظت وجود تجارب عدة  بها ,,
موفق في الطرح 
وننتظر العضو المقبل أو العضوة المقبلة

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

رمضان كريم 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

شكرا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم

فاطمة

اللؤلؤ المكنون

اختار من بعدي 


الاخت 

خادمة المهدي 

واتمنا لكم ولها التوفيق الدائم 

تحياتي لكم جميعا وشكرا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شيخنا الفاضل كميل الفضلي..*
*كلماتك فعلاً صعبة ..*
*تدل على عقلية ماشاء الله كبيرة..*
*تجربة لابد أن نستفيد منها..*
*حفظكم الله ياأهل العراق بحق من تسكنون بجوارهم..*
*ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

فاطمة ... مثل ما قلتي
بدون الامل لا نحس بطعم الحياة
اهنئك مرة اخرى على الطرح الرائع

اللؤلؤ المكنون ... نقلت لكم هذا الموقف
لتعم الفائدة للجميع






> _السلام عليكم_
> 
> _كل عام وانتم بخير_
> _رمضان كريم عليكم ياربي يقضي حوائجكم ويتقبل طاعاتكم_
> _شكرا لكم لستدعائي وارجوا ان لااكون قد تأخرت عليكم_
> _لؤلؤة نجفية_
> _شكرا لكي (وبسيطة خيرها بغيرها وحدة بوحدة سويتيها ؟؟ هههه امزح تره )_



وعليكم السلام شيخنا 
وتقبل الله اعمالنا واعمالكم
شيخنا ( ما سويتها وحدة بوحدة ناوية اسويها وحدة بثنين لان للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين )  :amuse: 
تجربة رائعة سردتها لنا 
من واقع الحياة العملية
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

شكرا لمروركم

دمعة على السطور
لؤلؤه نجفية( انتظر الاستدعاء الثاني اذا هيج ونكيل لكم كما كلتم لنا بل سنرد الحسنى 
بحسنيات لان هذه سواجينا كما يقال بالعامي لدينا)
امنياتي لكما بالتوفيق الدائم للدارين بعون من الله وحسن تأييده
تحياتي لكم وشكرا

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ين اختي خمة الهي تاخرت علينا 
؟؟
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي الشيخ كميل الفضلي
ياليت تختار لينا غير خادمة المهدي تأخرت
علينا مرة خيتي يمكن ماتقدر تدخل هالفترة او مسافرة 
ماندري بس لازم نختار غيرها 
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

اعتذر جدا وسوف اختار الاخ عماد علي الله ايوفقة ان لم يقع عليه اختيار سابق

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

تحياتي لكم وشكرا

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله سوف اكتب في التوقيع
انا ايضا شكرا ع تواجدكم جميعا 

تحيــاتيـ
fatemah

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

المعذره كنت متابعة بصمت 

يعني خلف الكواليس ( وين قاعده انتي خخخخ )

بالصراحة تجارب روووووووعة 


يسلمو فطومه على هيك موضوع 

ويا لله نحن بإنتظار تجربة اخونا عماد علي 

لا اطووول علينا يا خوووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تجارب رائعه ما قد سطرتموها لنا
واستميحك عذرا اخوي عماد  ابو باسم 
سأكتب تجربتي قبلك
لأني دعيت سابقا ولظروفي توني استقبل الدعوه
اما عن التجربة فأني محتارة وش أكتب 
لكن راح اتوكل على الله
في فترة صباي كنت انا في نظر الجميع تلك الطفلة  التي لت تكبر 
يمكن لأني آخر العنقود
وصلت المتوسط والثانوي وعلى اعتاب التخرج واتخرجت من الثانوي 
ولازلت تلك الطفلة التي ليس لها رأي وليس لها اي اعتبار 
الى ان انفجرت بهمي اين كياني اين وجودي متى سأكبر 
الى ان شكوت همي الى ربي واهل البيت عليهم السلام 
فسخر الله لي تلك الأنسانة الأم الحنون التي احتضنتني في ما احتجت اليها 
واكرمني الله بمحاضرات الشيخ الفاضل : عبد الرضا معاش الذي اهتم بفئة المراهقين كثيرا
فكنت من ذا وذي الم لم شتات نفسي 
وبدأت بتكوين شخصيتي وعرفت هويتي حينها 
وما كانت الا شهورا وقد قررت الألتحاق في احدى الحوزات في المنطقة 
واشارت علي اصابع الأستهزاء ووووو
ستلبسين القفازات والعمامه وووووو وغيرها من تشويه صورة الدين
ولكني صممت خوض هذه المعركة بصمت فلم اكن ارد الا بالسهل اليسير 
وما كانت الا اشهر قليلة لي في هذا العالم عالم الحوزة العلمية الا والأنفس التي هاجمتني بعدم خوض 
هذا المضمار بدت تتقرب لي أكثر وأكثر
وتسألني وتستفسر عن امور الدين واصبح لي مكانه عندهم
فبعد حين سألتهم وناقشتهم الستم يوما قد كنتم من اشد المعارضين والمستهزئين بطالبات العلم 
فكيف بنظرتكم اليوم
الا اني استقيت علوما وخيرا من هذه الدروس 
وكذا شخصيتي ومكانتي كبرت وصرت احس بكياني ووجودي 
فاليوم من كنت في نظرهم طفلة لا تفقه شيئا باتوا يسألوني كيف يتعاملون مع ازواجهم اولادهم في المواقف الفلانية وووو
فعلا الدنيا دواره
وبالأراده نقدر انغير انفسنا 
اهمشي الأرادة والعزيمة والأصرار 
والتوكل على الله والتوسل بأهل البيت عليهم السلام 
اعتذر عن الأطالة والهدرة والكلام الي مو منسق
بس حبيت اشارك والبي النداء الي جاني من زمان
بانتظارك اخوي ابو باسم

----------


## fatemah

عفاف الهدى 
تجربة رائعة فعلا استطعتي بها ان تثبتي
للجميع صواب قرارك وفقك الله خية لكل خير 
وتسلمي ع التواجد الرائع
وياليت تختاري لنا شخص يحكي تجربته لان اخي عماد تأخر كثيرا
مع خالص شكري للجميع
fatemah

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي خيو فاطمه
طيب اني راح أختار استاذي وشيخي الفاضل 
كميل الفضلي
اتمنى انو يشرفنا هنا

----------


## fatemah

مرح ــبا خية
عفاف الشي مكيل الفضلي اختارو من قبل
ياليت تتاري عضو غيرهـ
لك خالص شكري 
fatemah

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حسنا حسنا 

كثير من الأعضاء اتمنى اختارهم
بس هالمره جاء على بالي اختار 

حفيدة الرسول 88

ان شاء الله نلاقيها اتنور الصفحه 
وراح ارسل لها الحين استدعاء 
بانتظارها

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

مشكورة علي الدعوة يا صديقة وأختي الغالية عفاف الهدى
عجبتني تجريتش يا اخر العنقود وإنشاء يارب تحقق أحلا مش 
اتمني لك السعادة في حياتك وشوفش  احلى وأجمل عروس
تحياتي حفيدة الرسول88                                             
ولكن عن تجربتي هو انقطاع عن المدرسة المدة ثلاث سنوات اتمي من ربي وفقني ويقضي حاجة وحواج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بركة شهر الخير يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو
لا شكر على واجب
هذه زاوية لنسطر فيها تجاربنا 
والهدف هو الأعتبار 
وانت الي مشكوره يالسيده لتلبيتش دعوتي
والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم
شكرا على تواجدكم واختي حفيدة الرسوال 
ياليلت تختاري لنا عضو او عضوة 
يحكوا لنا تجاربهم
سلامـي

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

اختار أخي عماد علي

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

وقع أختيار على أختي أمير المرح

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى ان يعاد تنشيط هذا الموضوع ..*

*فهو رائع ونتعلم من خلال تجارب الآخرين ..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أوافقك الرأي أخي علي
فلابد من أن نستفيد من تجارب الأخوة والأخوات هنا
بالإنتظار ..,,,

----------


## fatemah

مرحبآإ يآحلوين .,=)
وآنآ آفرفر بصفحآت آلمنتدىآ طآإحت عيني .,
علىآ هآلموضوع آلجوهري .,
فيه ذكريآغت حلوهـ .,
حتىآ آسلوبي كآن شي ههههههههههههههه
فحبيت آني آ‘عيد آلتجربة في طرحه .,
وآعيد آلذكريآإت وآلتجآرب .,=)
بس بعد آسبوعين .,
يعني بعد آلآختبآإرت .,=)
هآإ شرآيكم ؟
وآول شي  يلزمنآ رأي مشرفتنآ آلقديرة دموع بمآإ آنهى مشرفتنآ يعني =)

----------


## fatemah

وبعد مشرفتنآ سينآإريو وسويت .,=)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحك طاعات وبركات...


عزيزتي فاطمة ......هذا الموضوع أضمه ضمن باقة اروع المواضيع هنا وأكثرها إثارة للنشاط...والتجديد..

ولكن......ليس بيدي حيلة ...بالرغم من كون الموضوع متجدد.....إلا أن إرجاعه قد يُحدِث انحراف في مسار بعض قوانين شبكة الناصرة .......كونه قديم....وهنا لاأملك فعل شيئ.....!



موقفي مُحرج أمامك أخية ..وكلّي أسف لعدم القدرة على الابقاء عليه..




مارأيك في فتح موضوع جديد بصياغة أخرى ربما وإضافة شيئ ما للفكرة ..كيفما تشاءين .....اطرحيه بطريقتك الخاصة وبأسلوبك الجميل..




اعتذر بشدة أخية ...

كُلي شوق لقراءة جديدك...




دعواتي لكِ بالموفقية الدائمة..

دمتِ بعين الاله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


على هذا الأساس سوف يتم إغلاق الموضوع ...


والمفاجأة من لدنُ الغالية فاطمة بعد الامتحانات ان شاء الله ...


خلاص ننتظرها منك خية ..   :)



موفقين لكل خير مقضية حوائجكم بحق الحسين

دمتم بعين المولى الحليل

----------

